# SHENZHEN | Public Transport



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

*Shenzhen Underground (new!!)*

Here are some pics of the new Shenzhen underground that I shot. Enjoy!!

























^Don't know why they want columns to block the view though...









^Nice design. The passengers get off on one side and get on on another side. (Only the End stations are designed this way though)









^A contact-free COIN on my hand which can be used in the same way like Hong Kong's Octopus or London's Oyster Card.









^One of the arrows on the platform ground... but ... Go on??? :???: 









^The spacious interior of the train. There are LCD screens but they flicker all the time. I couldn't find hammers to break windows (for emergency). Fire extinguishers were not visible too!! 
 









^Great effort has been made to keep it clean. The woman in blue uniform is cleaning the train with a broom!


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

nice.


----------



## Anekdote (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice, but the logo of Shenzhen's underground looks like a cheap copy of MTRC.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Yeah, that logo really sucks balls LOLOL
I do like the train's plug doors, though. Very cool feature.


----------



## bs_lover_boy (Apr 16, 2004)

Anekdote said:


> Nice, but the logo of Shenzhen's underground looks like a cheap copy of MTRC.


That is because MTR did take part in this project!!!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

it just looks like MTR


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Hmm.. very few passengers in comparison to the mad crush that I suffered on the third day of opening. Nice to see this.. how frequently do the trains come now?


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

so jealous! I also like how the cabins have more verticle poles down the center.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like a MTR station.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

That looks just like the tokens on Guangzhou's subway.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Roch5220 said:


> so jealous! I also like how the cabins have more verticle poles down the center.


vertical poles? I'm more jealous of the LCD tvs.


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

very modern,better than shanghai's metro line '1


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*HK MTRC To Invest CNY6B In Shenzhen Rail Project*
Thursday May 26, 2005, 10:15 pm
By Chan Ka Sing

HONG KONG (Dow Jones)--Hong Kong's MTR Corp. (0066.HK) said Thursday it will invest CNY6 billion in a metro project in the southern Chinese city of Shenzhen, as it expands from its home turf into other markets to generate additional revenue.

The blue-chip railway firm signed a concession agreement with the Shenzhen municipal government for a 30-year, build-operate-transfer project, which involves a 20.5-kilometer double-track urban railway with 15 stations.

MTRC also has to put up registered capital of about CNY2.4 billion to set up a project company that will construct and operate the new metro line.

The two parties also signed a memorandum of understanding on two more planned metro lines in Shenzhen, which will involve an investment of more than CNY10 billion.

"Whilst Hong Kong always remains MTRC's home, we are also looking beyond Hong Kong for business opportunities to generate new revenue and profit streams," said MTR Chief Executive CK Chow.

This is MTRC's second metro project in China. In February, it agreed to build and operate a metro line in Beijing in a public-private partnership project.

The company will also be making its first foray into China's residential property market through the Shenzhen project, as it includes the acquisition of property development rights directly from the Shenzhen government. The potential development covers a total gross floor area of about 2.9 million square meters - almost double MTRC's remaining land bank in Hong Kong.

The CNY6 billion investment amount doesn't include additional land cost that MTRC will need to pay the Shenzhen government before it can tender the property projects to real estate developers.

The first project can be tendered early next year.

"The 'rail plus property' development model has been a highly successful business model for Hong Kong's MTR over the past 25 years," said Chow.

Chow expects MTRC can recoup its cash investment in the project within 10 years.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

great system! how long til other extensions are built?


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks cheap, but clean enough


----------



## nikko (Jul 23, 2004)

kostya said:


> Looks cheap, but clean enough


 :weirdo:


----------



## sirhc8 (Feb 11, 2005)

Rachmaninov said:


> ^Don't know why they want columns to block the view though...


Perhaps so the ground/buildings above don't collapse on top of the subway. Funny that.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

The only "cheap" part is the fact that the inside is all white. Looks like a Chinese laboratory.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

It looks like a hospital to me tho!


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

I think so to. But nonetheless, China has done a great job building subways very quickly. I still can't believe how many kms china has built since 1995. its CRAZY! (*&(*&(&%*^ CRAZY!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Shenzhen Buses*

By *ac* from a HK transport forum :


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

What about these buses??


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

they're owned by different bus companies in the city that compete with each other for passangers...

and some of them look nice


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ac* from a HK transport forum :


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

which HK transport forum?


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Detail... but there are still insufficiency yet... anyway, Great Job!!!


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

*Shenzhen Planning to have BRT by 2010*

News from Yesterday's Shenzhen Daily:
*Bus Rapid Transit plan formulated**

Sally Wang*

SHENZHEN is set to develop five Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) routes covering 130 kilometers by 2010, with construction on the one running from Laojie (Dongmen Old Street) in Luohu to Xili in Nanshan to begin at the end of the year.

BRT is a bus service which operates on exclusive lanes with transit priority at traffic signals. It will connect subways and conventional bus transport within the city.

The BRT routes in Shenzhen will run on specially created areas in the middle of the road. The buses are expected to travel at an average speed of 25 to 30 kilometers per hour, about twice the current bus speed downtown, said the city’s planning bureau.

The first route, from Laojie to Xili via Sungang Road, is expected to be completed within a year and a half, The route was selected based on the considerations of busy traffic on Sungang Road and booming real estate development in Xili, said the bureau. 

The route will have three terminals — Laojie, Xili and Honey Lake — and 28 stops. To guarantee the punctuality of BRT, BRT buses will be given priority at 12 traffic signals along the route and can also request an extended green or shorter red traffic signal. 

BRT is expected to relieve the traffic pressure and reduce the number of private vehicles in the city. Each bus, 18 meters long and with multiple gates, will be able to take between 180 and 200 passengers. 

The city plans to introduce 40 BRT buses. The four other routes, which will be created by 2010, will run from Shangbu Road South to Longhua via Meilin Checkpoint, Chegongmiao to Pinghu via Buji, Shenzhen Railway Station to Dameisha and Xiaomeisha via Dongmen, and Shekou to Aviation Town via the business area in Nanshan. 

Except for ambulances and fire trucks, no other vehicles will be allowed to use BRT lanes. The bureau spokesman said it would consider preventing private vehicles from entering the lanes by using surveillance cameras. 

In addition to increased speed, BRT also has certain additional features. There will be areas for placing bicycles at each stop. 

Tickets will be sold at bus stops, instead of inside the bus, and checked electronically. However, the BRT fare has not been decided yet. 

BRT buses are environmentally friendly, conforming strictly to Euro III standard.

Eventually, conventional bus services will provide direct services to BRT stops.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

any maps??


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Good News!!! It will play a major role in easing the heavy traffic of Shenzhen... 

Blue Line: BRT
Red Line: Metro










Zoom In: http://www.szplan.gov.cn/main/brt/images/22.JPG

Phase one: 








P two:








p three: 








p four: 








p five:


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks China_winson for the maps! kay:


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

You're Welcome!!!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

:OOOOOO!!!!! that is great!! thx.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Cheap solution to a big problem.


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

*SHENZHEN metro*


----------



## Gareth (Apr 27, 2004)

Just looks like the MTR, which is a good thing!


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Another nice metro system from China. Bravo! 
I think their signage and the metro entrance is one of the best among Chinese cities. Guangzhou's metro entrance sucks, so does Beijing and Shanghai's. Their stations are nice but entrance sucks, Shenzhen on the other hand is good all around, even the trains.


----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

Guangzhou still have some nice looking entrances while many of them looks tacky.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures of Shenzen's Metro. 

We would be be doing very good in the US if we could just get 10% of the new metro subways that China's forward-looking cities have been building!


----------



## Principes (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice, pics


----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

US was a totally automobile society which I don't know it is good or bad but surely that public transportation would save a lot of natural resource.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

vipermkk said:


> US was a totally automobile society which I don't know it is good or bad but surely that public transportation would save a lot of natural resource.


Of course its bad if it was good the US won't need any public transport till this day which isn't the case. China is afraid that Beijingers are becoming more like a automobile society and they're not building metros fast enough. I forgot which research company I think its Standard and Poor they said that Shanghai and Beijing should increase its development on public transportation fast or else it'll be hard for the people to loose its habit of driving. Bangkok and LA are two examples of such cities.


----------



## bs_lover_boy (Apr 16, 2004)

The pictures are NOT what it looks like from reality!!!

I went to shenzhen yesterday and I rode on the metro... It was... not good...

First... went to DA JU YUAN station (the station with the black and white columns), while entering the station, I smell the foul smell of urine and sewage... then as I entered the station, it was VERY dark and the floor tiles are like soaked with leaked water. Then I went to the platform, it was stuffy and it was not as stinky, but still some smell... Then the trains were very bright, but then due to many people riding it, the train smell of sweat... Later, got off at LO HU station. That station was much much better, although still some sign of deterioration, but then there were no smells and the station looked clean.


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

bs_lover_boy said:


> The pictures are NOT what it looks like from reality!!!
> 
> I went to shenzhen yesterday and I rode on the metro... It was... not good...
> 
> First... went to DA JU YUAN station (the station with the black and white columns), while entering the station, I smell the foul smell of urine and sewage... then as I entered the station, it was VERY dark and the floor tiles are like soaked with leaked water. Then I went to the platform, it was stuffy and it was not as stinky, but still some smell... Then the trains were very bright, but then due to many people riding it, the train smell of sweat... Later, got off at LO HU station. That station was much much better, although still some sign of deterioration, but then there were no smells and the station looked clean.


I'm not surprised my friend... PRC is literally full of crap...

But when I travelled on SZMTR, it was so under used they might as well have stuck to surface bus transport.

As for stations, many light fitting were still not replaced in DEC 2005 when i went there, and lighting was set on dim to conserve power.... :O


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks, brings back memories of waiting 10 minutes for the subway to arrive and then commencing to be crushed inside the car 

Good memories.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

very nice metro!


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

bs_lover_boy said:


> The pictures are NOT what it looks like from reality!!!
> 
> I went to shenzhen yesterday and I rode on the metro... It was... not good...
> 
> First... went to DA JU YUAN station (the station with the black and white columns), while entering the station, I smell the foul smell of urine and sewage... then as I entered the station, it was VERY dark and the floor tiles are like soaked with leaked water. Then I went to the platform, it was stuffy and it was not as stinky, but still some smell... Then the trains were very bright, but then due to many people riding it, the train smell of sweat... Later, got off at LO HU station. That station was much much better, although still some sign of deterioration, but then there were no smells and the station looked clean.


The first one most be the problems from the washrooms. It is really common in China, but it is really unaccaptable for a metro. I do argee with the from cal_t:



cal_t said:


> I'm not surprised my friend... PRC is literally full of crap...


For the second point, it is really hot in the Pearl River Delta yesterday, so it is not that surprising of full of sweat in the metro! The air-con may have to blame then. 



cal_t said:


> But when I travelled on SZMTR, it was so under used they might as well have stuck to surface bus transport.
> 
> As for stations, many light fitting were still not replaced in DEC 2005 when i went there, and lighting was set on dim to conserve power.... :O


Actually, only the stations which are closed to HK and the major attraction points are crowded. Others are not developed well.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I remember this system very well, and it's definately one of the best designed and most convenient on mainland China. The other ones that I've been on is Beijing, Nanjing, Shanghai and Guangzhou (and Hong Kong of course), and I have to say that Shenzhen's metro may be the nicest one. I didn't experience any smell or litter inside the stations, but maybe because I only visited "bigger ones".


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I have never ridden Shenzhen's metro but to some extent does resemble HK's MTR station-wise.


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

I have ridden on Shenzhen metro and I think it's good compared to most metros around the world. The only mess is around the auto ticketing machine area. People have difficulties using that machine so I have to wait in a long line to buy a plasic ticket.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Very nice metro. Bravo Shenzhen


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

bs_lover_boy said:


> The pictures are NOT what it looks like from reality!!!
> 
> I went to shenzhen yesterday and I rode on the metro... It was... not good...
> 
> First... went to DA JU YUAN station (the station with the black and white columns), while entering the station, I smell the foul smell of urine and sewage... then as I entered the station, it was VERY dark and the floor tiles are like soaked with leaked water. Then I went to the platform, it was stuffy and it was not as stinky, but still some smell... Then the trains were very bright, but then due to many people riding it, the train smell of sweat... Later, got off at LO HU station. That station was much much better, although still some sign of deterioration, but then there were no smells and the station looked clean.


Well the things you listed are a problem but it does happen in big cities. Some of the smell could be from the metro toilet or clogged sewage. As for the lack of air conditioning and low level of lighting you should know that China does not have enough energy due to its rapid development. Its only reasonable to turn on the lights at big and crowded stations where saving power makes sense to those stations that are less used. If you really want to complain try riding the Paris metro,London or New York metro its much worse. Yes I know this is a new station but hopefully these things would be addressed.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

BTW, are there any more updated pics of other Shenzhen metro stations that are in use?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Shenzhen's metro is very new - it opened last year. Again, it resembles Hong Kong's system since it was developed in part by the MTR.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
The most striking part of the resemblence is of course the logotype! :lol:


----------



## mike_feng90 (May 1, 2005)

I find Shenzhens metro to be very modern but looks less fashionable and plain


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

thats sweet!


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

*Long term plan for Shenzhen Metro


Frenchfriezz's map | Larger resolution | Smaller resolution


Mickeynst's map | Larger resolution*


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

*Lines in service:

- [1] Luobao Line* from Luohu to Airport East*

- [2] Shekou Line

- [3] Longgang Line* from Yitian to Shuanglong*

- [4] Longhua Line* from Futian Checkpoint to Qinghu*

- [5] Huanzhong Line* from Huangbeiling to Qianhaiwan


Network expansions:[/b]

- [11] Airport Line | U/C 2011 | Com 2015

- [9] Neihuan Line | U/C 2011 | Com 2016

- [7] Xili Line | U/C 2011 | Com 2016

- [6] Guangming Line | U/C 2012 | Com 2016

- [8] Yantian Line | U/C 2012 | Com 2018


Maps of U/C lines, drawn by Bendibao Shenzhen, on June 2011

Airport Line









Neihuan Line









Xili Line










updated 21 Feb 2012


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

This map of Shenzhen and Hongkong metros is just awesome! Post some pics of SZH metro!


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Some to scale Google Earth maps for the lines. (Sorry, no English or higher resolution available)


The current in service lines











Lines in service by 2020


----------



## hinto (Jul 15, 2005)

Are we even sure this is an official map? Sure doesn't look like one.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)

mike_feng90 said:


> So I understand that Line 4 uses the HKMTR logo because its under a BOT basis.
> 
> Is there a reason why Line 3 has a different logo?


Longgang Line will be operate by Shenzhen Metro No.3 Line Investment Corporation so it won't be part of Shenzhen Metro Corporation that operate Luobao Line, Shekou Line, & Huanzhong Line.

As far as I know the whole system will use the Shenzhen Metro Corporation logo beside the trains similar to Beijing Subway Line 4.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Line 2 tunnels undergoing final touch ups

photos by 步行者


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

Great pictures, Scion! I notice some tunnels are squarish and other are round, is that for the tunnels near open air entrance that do not need to support as much weight? If so, how much of Line 2 is open air and how much is underground?


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice use of solid overheard as well.
The square tunnels are usually cut and cover, and the round ones are bored.


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

So it's safe to assume the square tunnels run under roads and the round ones through mountains or deeper underground?

Why do they use two colors of lights in the tunnels?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Escalator agony for Shenzhen metro 20*
The Standard
Wednesday, December 15, 2010









_Xinhua_










More than 20 people were injured, two seriously, when an escalator going up at a metro station in Shenzhen suddenly reversed direction.

The injured, who included an expectant mother, were taken to local hospitals for treatment, Shenzhen Metro Company deputy manager Chen Qi said.

One of those seriously injured tore kneecap ligaments while the other suffered back problems. Both required surgery, Chen said. 

It was first incident of its kind to hit the metro, which began operating in 2004.

The drama occurred shortly before 9am yesterday at Guomao Station, which links Lo Wu and Shi Jie Zhi Chuang.

Dozens were on the escalator leading from the platform to the concourse three stories up when it suddenly started going down.

The company said both it and the escalator supplier are investigating.

Guomao Station is surrounded by malls, hotels and commercial blocks such as the International Trade Building, and the area is popular with Hong Kong shoppers.

"I heard a cracking sound before the escalator suddenly moved backwards. We were all caught off guard," one of the injured, surnamed Huang, said.

Huang said about 70 to 80 passengers were on the escalator at the time, and the speed as it went down was about twice that of going up.

He said he saw some people immediately run upstairs while others fell and rolled down. 

The injured passengers were sent to three hospitals.

The metro company apologized and pledged to provide the best possible aid to those injured.

The escalator was suspended from use after the incident and the company has arranged for staff to check all other escalators at stations.

Charles Wong Kai-hon, chief instructor of the Pro-Act Training and Development Center (Electrical) in Hong Kong, said reverse actions by escalators are extremely rare.

Wong said in normal situations, if someone presses an emergency button to stop an escalator that is going up, it will slowly and safely come to a halt.

An escalator may only move in the opposite direction should there be a brake fault or if the step chains snap.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

http://news.163.com/10/1214/12/6NS4VIFS00014JB5.html#p=6NSJHJO300AN0001

OTIS escalator


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow I've never heard anything like this before. If it was the opposite direction more people would of been injured and the injuries more severe. Like if the escalator was going down then it suddenly went up people would be falling forward with their faces and hands and they'll be rolling down.


----------



## tangwk (May 20, 2009)

This also happened once in Singapore, at the busy City Hall MRT station few years ago. Sounds pretty scary.


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

Wikipedia says the Shenzhen Metro opened two lines on Dec. 28th, lines 2 and 3. I haven't seen any news about them, though.


----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)

Actually there are reports in Chinese news but there just no English reports 

Beijing is also going to open 5 suburban lines in 2 days on the December 30

Some picture of Longgang Line


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Geography said:


> Wikipedia says the Shenzhen Metro opened two lines on Dec. 28th, lines 2 and 3. I haven't seen any news about them, though.


_From the Hong Kong press : _

*`Window' track opens*
The Standard
Wednesday, December 29, 2010

The first section of Shenzhen's Metro Line 2 connecting tourist attraction Shi Jie Zhi Chuang - better known as the Window of the World - to Shekou was launched yesterday.

More than 100 passengers queued for the first train at 3pm.

Travelers can enjoy free rides for the first three days.

Officials said the first section of Line 2 has 12 stations over 15.5 kilometers from Shi Jie Zhi Chuang to Chiwan. 

When completed by the middle of next year, before Shenzhen hosts the World University Games, trains will call at 29 stations along the 35.78-kilometer route.

The system uses light-emitting diode lighting, saving around 30 percent of energy. 

Line 2 runs from east to west across Shenzhen, through Luohu, Futian district, Nanshan subdistrict and finally Shekou.

Passengers on Line 1 from Luohu station near Hong Kong can change to Line 2 at Shi Jie Zhi Chuang station and continue to west Shekou. 

"To change from Line 1 to Line 2, passengers simply need to get off the train and take an escalator 10 meters away," a metro staff said.

It takes about 30 minutes to travel from Luohu station to Shi Jie Zhi Chuang station on Line 1, and 28 minutes on Line 2 from Shi Jie Zhi Chuang to Chiwan.

Along with the opening of Line 2, all metro fares rose by at least 15 percent.

The cost of a ticket from Luohu to Shi Jie Zhi Chuang has gone up 16 percent from six yuan (HK$7.04) to seven yuan.

It costs five yuan from Shi Jie Zhi Chuang to Chiwan. 

Construction of Line 2 began in July 2007, and its total cost is expected to be 18.23 billion yuan. 

Meanwhile, the first part of Line 3 across Longgang was launched yesterday, serving 25.6 kilometers with 16 stations from Buji to Longgang. The one-way fare is seven yuan.

A Shenzhen Metro spokesman said the line connecting Longgang to Shenzhen city will open at the end of March.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

The view along Longgang Line all the way from Shuanglong to Caopu


----------



## Koi (Jul 10, 2004)

Shenzhen metro uses same logo as HK metro. Does it mean one day the two systems will join together?


----------



## Jaroslaw (Mar 9, 2004)

Koi said:


> Shenzhen metro uses same logo as HK metro. Does it mean one day the two systems will join together?


"One country, two systems" will go on until 2047. Not to mention that HK has one of the most liberal visa regimes for foreigner visitors, China one of the strictest.


----------



## deasine (Sep 13, 2007)

Koi said:


> Shenzhen metro uses same logo as HK metro. Does it mean one day the two systems will join together?


For the record, it isn't exactly the same.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

New train sets for Longhua line


----------



## sasalove (Jan 17, 2010)

chornedsnorkack said:


> On which days of June shall the various line extensions open?


I don't know. I think they haven't release the exact date yet. But the deadline must be June 30. They have already put up full map.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

I think this might be one of the new stations opening in June
(From panoramio user *wanghongliu*)
bigger version of this photo here (click on the pic): 
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52089492


----------



## YannSZ (Feb 5, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> I think this might be one of the new stations opening in June
> (From panoramio user *wanghongliu*)
> bigger version of this photo here (click on the pic):
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52089492


This is YiTian (益田) Station. The first or last station of line 3.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

sasalove said:


> I don't know. I think they haven't release the exact date yet. But the deadline must be June 30. They have already put up full map.


What happened to Mumianwan and Baigelong stations? The first one is already open.


----------



## sasalove (Jan 17, 2010)

深圳地铁二期通车 Shenzhen Metro Phase 2 Opens 11/06


----------



## YannSZ (Feb 5, 2009)

http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2011-06/13/content_1613962.htm

Article in english on the lines opening this month in Shenzhen.


----------



## TheAnalyst (Jun 13, 2011)

Shenzhen opens Line 5 (Huanzhong)

http://www.szcpost.com/2011/06/shenzhen-metro-line-5-to-open-today.html

Shenzhen will have 178 km of metro by the end of the month.


----------



## simhks (Nov 13, 2004)

Shenzhen North Station
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=80333454&postcount=2547


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Five subway lines, 110km opening in Shenzhen today*

6.26.2011

Line 1 extension
Line 2 East extension (Shekou Line): 35.748km, 29 underground stations
Line 3 (Long Gang line): 42km, 30 stations (15 underground, 15 elevated)
Line 4 & line 5

By today Shenzhen has 178km total subway length.

Line 2 extension









line3









map









source


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Sh**! This is probably the biggest extention made in one day ever! 110km must be the world record, right?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

No... Today only the extensions to Shekou and Longgang lines opened. (I want numbers, they are better! Lines 2 and 3) On June 15th the extension to Luobao line (1) was put into operation, the following day the extension to Longhua line (4) was opened and on 22th the Huanzhong line (5) was put into service.


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

Falubaz said:


> Sh**! This is probably the biggest extention made in one day ever! 110km must be the world record, right?


the record is held by Beijing: it opened 108km on a single day :nuts:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

CNGL said:


> No... Today only the extensions to Shekou and Longgang lines opened. (I want numbers, they are better! Lines 2 and 3) On June 15th the extension to Luobao line (1) was put into operation, the following day the extension to Longhua line (4) was opened and on 22th the Huanzhong line (5) was put into service.


Thanks for the explanation. So the 110km is not opened in one day.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

some pix from the Shenzhen metro wiki









*Airport East* station (western terminus of line 1)
source: http://zh.szmetro.wikia.com/index.php?title=File:深圳地~1.JPG&variant=zh









entrance to *Bao'an Stadium* station (line 1)
source: http://zh.szmetro.wikia.com/index.php?title=File:Ditiezu_com_DSC01972.JPG&variant=zh









*Bao'an Stadium* platform
source: http://zh.szmetro.wikia.com/index.p...01106161008532134535066184_065.jpg&variant=zh


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*new stations on Line 2 (Shekou Line)*

Xinxiu station, eastern terminus of line 2, open 28 Jun 2011








site: http://news.sznews.com/content/2011-06/20/content_5757822.htm

Qiaocheng North station








site: http://news.railcn.net/201106/187953.html









site: http://info.szonline.net/bsy/work_index.aspx?BSGautoid=2014#1

*line 5, open 22 Jun 2011*

Bantian station








site:http://news.mangocity.com/1220.html

Bao'an Center station








site: http://news.mangocity.com/1220.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Pingzhou* station on Line 1 (open 15 Jun 2011)








source: flickr user dcmaster http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/5925494124/









source: flickr user dcmaster http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/5924930563/


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

sasalove said:


> 深圳地铁二期通车 Shenzhen Metro Phase 2 Opens 11/06


projecting forward, what new lines will start construction now. I saw in the news report a few pages back that Shenzhen will start construction of 3 new lines this year and 2 more new lines next year. my Chinese reading is not good at all in the report i only managed to read that lines 11, 7, and 9 will start construction and line 11 will end at futian city center. i also manged to read that next year line 6 will start and and something about line 8 
help on the other lines please.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Construction on Shenzhen Metro Guangming Line near Shenzhen North station









larger version here: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57602353


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

I tried Shenzhen subway this weekend to watch 2011 Shenzhen Universiad and going to airport. It's pretty clean and efficient but crowded in rush hours. It also connects with Hong Kong ligh rail at two stations.





































A station at Lianhua North










Airport Station










U/C Kingkey taken at Science Museum stationv


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

big-dog said:


> I tried Shenzhen subway this weekend to watch 2011 Shenzhen Universiad and going to airport. It's pretty clean and efficient but crowded in rush hours. It also connects with Hong Kong ligh rail at two stations.


It actually connects to the East Line of the Hong Kong Metro (MTR).

The Light Rail of Hong Kong is near Yuen Long.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Liyumen station (Luobao Line) - opened 15 Jun 2011
apparently located in the middle of an empty zone









source: flickr user *dcmaster* (http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6099075087/sizes/z/in/photostream/)









source: flickr user *dcmaster* (http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6099620398/sizes/l/in/photostream/)









source: flickr user *dcmaster* (http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6099071591/sizes/l/in/photostream/)









source: flickr user *dcmaster* (http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6099069113/sizes/l/in/photostream/)









source: flickr user *dcmaster* (http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6099611184/sizes/l/in/photostream/)


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Why did they open it? For whom? It could stay closed until the area will get some development withought trains stopping at this station... for now.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Here's another one from *dcmaster* flickr account.









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6256963936/sizes/l/in/photostream/
caption: Another fully functional and staffed Metro station serving nothing but a large patch of dirt.









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6256962484/sizes/l/in/photostream/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6256961478/sizes/l/in/photostream/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6256430581/sizes/l/in/photostream/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6256958460/sizes/l/in/photostream/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6256427349/sizes/l/in/photostream/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6256408479/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Antuo Hill station (Shekou Line - open June 28 2011)*

source: *dcmaster* flickr account









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6256941802/sizes/l/in/photostream/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6256940468/sizes/l/in/photostream/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6256941222/sizes/l/in/photostream/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6256942322/sizes/l/in/photostream/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6256939272/sizes/l/in/photostream/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6256938652/sizes/l/in/photostream/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6256408479/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

LOL at those stations in the middle of nowhere. Definitely a Chinese thing, not necessarily bad though cuz their purpose is to attract businesses and development around it.


----------



## Anekdote (Apr 11, 2005)

Well to be fair, it looks like the area will get a development very soon. Chinese can build buildings out of nowhere.


----------



## sfgadv02 (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, it could be for the construction workers for the upcoming development?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Children's Palace* station









site: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60863732
credit: *wanghongliu* panoramio account

*Civic Center* station









site: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60702416
credit: *wanghongliu* panoramio account


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Huanzhong Line in western Shenzhen*

*Honglang North* station - open 22 Jun 2011

source: *dcmaster* flickr account









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6272426034/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6271994053/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6272425132/

*Xingdong* station - open 22 Jun 2011

source: *dcmaster* flickr account









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6271199489/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6271725598/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6271198825/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6271198133/lightbox/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6271200845/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6271726804/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6271209969/

*Liuxiandong* station - open 22 Jun 2011

source: *dcmaster* flickr account









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6270991959/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6270990813/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6271515868/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6270988933/


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

It's awesome to see these lines opening. I wish they would have an airport express from Airport East to Luohu, it seems like it would take forever to get to the airport from Luohu. Thanks *Woonsocket54* for posting the pictures. I loved my visit to Shenzhen last October.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Yannan Station - opened June 28, 2011*

source: *dcmaster* flickr account









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6330222619/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6330975454/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6330220143/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6330977360/


----------



## YannSZ (Feb 5, 2009)

Source: ShenzhenDaily - November 25th

City mulls express bus corridors

SHENZHEN will initiate the construction of express bus corridors in a bid to turn itself into a city of public transport by the end of 2015.

The express bus corridors include three horizontal lines linking Bao’an, Nanshan and Futian via Shennan Road, Luohu-Futian line via Sungang Road and Longhua-Xixiang line via Liuxian Boulevard.

The three vertical lines include those lines linking Buji, Dongmen and Huaqiangbei, the lines linking Longgang and Futain via Shuiguan Expressway and the lines linking Huaqiangbei and Longhua, according to the five-year plan for city’s public transport, which was released in the latest government gazette.

Express bus corridors are similar to the BRT system, which has designated bus lanes and is given priority at intersections while waiting for traffic lights.

In five years, the city will add 500 kilometers of special lanes for buses and the coverage of buses within 500 meters will be increased to 83 percent in Longgang and Bao’an districts.

(Han Ximin)


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

wow every thing looks so nice.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

source: *dcmaster* flickr account

*Hongshuwan* station - Shekou Line - opened December 28, 2010








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6332918327/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6332919999/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6332916743/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6332915335/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6332913841/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6332912671/

*Keyuan* station - Shekou Line - opened December 28, 2010








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6333114191/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6333113005/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6333109635/

*Houhai* station - Shekou Line - opened December 28, 2010








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6362269187/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6362264619/

*Dengliang* station - Shekou Line - opened December 28, 2010








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6362303837/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6362299685/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6362298521/

*Haiyue* station - Shekou Line - opened December 28, 2010








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6365999333/

*Wanxia* station - Shekou Line - opened December 28, 2010








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6446551831/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6446543631/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6446541213/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6446539491/

*Dongjiaotou* station - Shekou Line - opened December 28, 2010








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6446521091/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6446519429/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6446517733/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6446511915/

*Shuiwan* station - Shekou Line - opened December 28, 2010








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6446491275/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6446486123/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6446484825/

*Sea World* station - Shekou Line - opened December 28, 2010








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6366445831/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6366443835/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6366436251/

*Shekou Port* station - Shekou Line - opened December 28, 2010








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6446465807/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6446464143/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6446468479/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6446467035/

*Chiwan* station - Shekou Line - opened December 28, 2010








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6446447243/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6446445295/

*Hourui* station - Luobao Line - opened June 15, 2011








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6342439237/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6343188274/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6342436593/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6342434841/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6343182850/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6342430901/

*Gushu* station - Luobao Line - opened June 15, 2011








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6343192368/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6342441111/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6343190136/

*Bao'an Stadium* station - Luobao Line - opened June 15, 2011








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6428931297/

*Airport East* station - Luobao Line - opened June 15, 2011








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6421444917/

*Fanshen* station - Huanzhong Line - opened June 22, 2011








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6398438069/

*Lingzhi* station - Huanzhong Line - opened June 22, 2011








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6444731505/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

source: *dcmaster* flickr account

*Dafen* Station - Longgang Line - opened December 28, 2010









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6451676819/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6451675343/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6451673897/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6451672331/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6451671217/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6451669945/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6451668455/

*Taoyuan* station - Luobao Line - opened June 15, 2011









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6463872795/

*Hubei* station - Shekou Line - opened June 28, 2011








source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6479538007/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6479536193/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6479535111/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6479533625/

*Shixia* station - Longgang Line - opened June 28, 2011









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6458157131/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6458155191/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6458158799/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6458153763/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6458151987/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Morning rush hour in Shenzhen Metro*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/6496408497/
*dcmaster* flickr account


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

City government has published the construction plan of phase 3.
They are Airport Line, Meilin Line, Xili Line, Guangming Line and Meisha Line(Yantian Line, name to be confirmed)

and hopefully start to be built at the beginning of next year.

first one should be Airport Line, connecting the northwest and Futian city centre via Terminal 3. This line is planning to be opened in 2015.

Meilin Line and Xili Line will start later, opening in 2016.

exact route of Guangming Line hasn't been confirmed yet, planning to be opened in 2016.

Meisha Line(Yantian Line) will be the last one to be built in this phase and opened in 2018.










KEY: 
Airport Line = dark purple
Meilin Line = grey
Xili Line = dark blue

operators: 
Airport Line, Xili Line, Meisha Line(Yantian Line) - SZMC
Meilin Line, Guangming Line - SZML3C


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Think how awesome it would be to one day travel Hong Kong-Shenzhen-Dongguan-Guangzhou-Foshan using nothing but metro


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Silly_Walks said:


> Think how awesome it would be to one day travel Hong Kong-Shenzhen-Dongguan-Guangzhou-Foshan using nothing but metro


Where shall Airport Line terminate in 2015?

I see that Longhua high speed railway station is already an interchange of Longhua and Huanzhong lines. How convenient is it to get everywhere in Shenzhen, considering it shall be the high speed railway terminus for some time?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Silly_Walks said:


> Think how awesome it would be to one day travel Hong Kong-Shenzhen-Dongguan-Guangzhou-Foshan using nothing but metro


U already now can travel only by metros between HK and Shenzhen.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Where shall Airport Line terminate in 2015?
> 
> I see that Longhua high speed railway station is already an interchange of Longhua and Huanzhong lines. How convenient is it to get everywhere in Shenzhen, considering it shall be the high speed railway terminus for some time?


In 2015(hopefully), Airport Line connects Bitou Station and Futian Station, which is the whole plan of the line in Shenzhen City. May be extended to Chang'an in Dongguan City in the future 

yep.. 
Shenzhen North Station is a newly built transportation hub. The city government is well prepared for the newly built stuff. They are creating some transportation hubs.

in the currently operating metro system:
Buji Station: Buji Railway Station is being rebuilt, will be reopened in 2012, which is a newly built transportation hub as well. It is already an interchange station of Longgang Line and Huanzhong Line. As soon as it is opened, Shenzhen West Railway Station will be turned into a cargo station only. Buji Railway station will be a terminal of all of the normal speed train.

Futian Station: Futian Highspeed-Railway Station will be opened in 2012 or 2013, which is also already an interchange station of Longgang Line and Shekou Line and connecting with Luobao Line via the railway station. Futian Railway Station will be a stop of highspeed trains between Guangzhou and Hong Kong. It is a transportation hub...


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Falubaz said:


> U already now can travel only by metros between HK and Shenzhen.


What is the distance between Lo Wu and Luohu stations?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^I transfered between the other branch - coming from Hongkong at LokMaChau and entering Shenzhen at Futian. U cross the border (which is like a covered bridge there) and u r at the station. It's practical no distance. It's like a regular transfer between two metro lines. I would say... maybe 200m? It feels like u were in the same building.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Does any public transport go to Guangming Station where the high speed trains stop?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

chornedsnorkack said:


> What is the distance between Lo Wu and Luohu stations?


as far as two border controls :lol:

but u will need to cross the Shenzhen River.. i will say 300m?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Does any public transport go to Guangming Station where the high speed trains stop?


Due to a railway station in the very far northeastern PRC called Guangming Station already... the station in Shenzhen was named as Guangming City Station......

yep there is public transport.. there are buses and taxis running from/to the station now.. 
8 bus lines: B807, B836, M213, M215-M218 CIRCULAR, M336, M337, M356 & AIRPORT 5

M213 passes Longhua Station and Minle Station in Longhua Line..
M337 will terminates at Qinghu Station which is the end of Longhua Line..
M356 passes Dafen Station in Longgang Line..
AIRPORT 5 goes to Shenzhen Bao'an International Airport and where the Airport East Station is.. the end of Luobao Line...

Because this station was the last one to be added in this highspeed rail line, government hasn't planned to have an underground station here that early..

in the future (in 15 years?), metro Bao'an-Yantian Line may have a station there, connecting with the Guangming City Railway station.............


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

In which month of 2012 shall Shenzhen East station on Longhua-Xiamen high speed railway open, and shall any public transportation go there?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

chornedsnorkack said:


> In which month of 2012 shall Shenzhen East station on Longhua-Xiamen high speed railway open, and shall any public transportation go there?


the progress of this rail is really slow in the Cantonese region.. Hokkien people is waiting for the Cantonese to catch up... government was having confidence to open it in 2012... but i will say probably in late 2013?

Shenzhen East Station hasn't started the construction yet..
in the future there will be metro Pingshan Line setting a station there...

here are two designs which were done in 2010..
two possible solutions showing how the metro line will be set up.. underground or overground...


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Work on the Airport Line has just started. Pics by crazyboyxzy


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

Is the Airport Line a similar concept to the Hong Kong Airport Express? I think taking the Luobao line from Airport East to town would take forever.

Edit, nevermind. It obviously is looking at the map. This is really great  It's too bad the *Luobao line* (green) doesn't have a stop at Futian station though.

The map from Wikipedia seems different from the one above so maybe it doesn't make sense to have a stop at Futian. :?
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/67/SZ_Railway_2020_English.png


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

What's the expected travel time between the airport and Futian? Seems there aren't that many stations and I'm guessing the trip can be done in 20-25 minutes?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

FM 2258 said:


> ^^
> 
> Is the Airport Line a similar concept to the Hong Kong Airport Express? I think taking the Luobao line from Airport East to town would take forever.
> 
> ...


just some different ways of representing the position of stations and lines on the map 
but some changes have been made last year ...
a big one is Chegongmiao Station became a hub with 4 lines interchanging... you may want to see the map in the the wiki chinese page coz it is more updated 

Shenzhen Airport line is not really similar to HK airport express.. coz Shenzhen has more stations between the airport and city centre... which i think is a bit to much... and Shenzhen Airport line is longer than HK airport express..


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

hkskyline said:


> What's the expected travel time between the airport and Futian? Seems there aren't that many stations and I'm guessing the trip can be done in 20-25 minutes?


the plan says 29 minutes which is just fitting in the limit of restriction - 30 minutes XD
not sure which version of map you were looking at...
the final version should be:
some stations from north - Airport T3 - Bihaiwan - Bao'an - Qianhaiwan - Nanshan - Houhai - Hongshuwan - Chegongmiao - Futian


----------



## Garry3211 (Feb 21, 2012)

yep, the city is still very very young.

This video pretty much sums up what the city is all about


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

bearb said:


> Airport T3 - Bihaiwan - Bao'an - Qianhaiwan - Nanshan - Houhai - Hongshuwan - Chegongmiao - Futian


For an express line, I feel that there are too many redundant stations, particularly Hongshuwan, Nanshan, Baoan and Bihaiwan. They are not really needed at all for this line. Hongshuwan passengers should funnel to Houhai, Nanshan to Qianhai, and Baoan + Bihaiwan can just catch Luobao line to the airport anyway. Hongshuwan and Bihaiwan are done purely to appea$e the upper middle cla$$ living in the area, and Nanshan and Baoan are a result of district government politics.

Also, this line is supposed to eventually transform into a Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen intercity line, meaning those stations mentioned will seriously hamper the travel speed between the cities. Finally, it still takes forever for the people of Longgang to get to the airport by rail, so the north-east express line from Futian to Longgang is needed asap. At least the money saved from not building those redundant stations can be used to fund the north-east line.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't think i could agree more.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

What is the business scheme for this airport line? For example, cost savings , improvement in efficiency and more passengers equal bonuses/profits going to management/employees?

I don't have access to the books but I am quite sure airport "express" services are not profitable.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

bearb said:


> just some different ways of representing the position of stations and lines on the map
> but some changes have been made last year ...
> a big one is Chegongmiao Station became a hub with 4 lines interchanging... you may want to see the map in the the wiki chinese page coz it is more updated
> 
> Shenzhen Airport line is not really similar to HK airport express.. coz Shenzhen has more stations between the airport and city centre... which i think is a bit to much... and Shenzhen Airport line is longer than HK airport express..


Yeah, I noticed the difference in maps shown online and even on Google maps. I guess the Hong Kong Airport Express is supposed to be more luxurious than the Shenzhen Airport Line. I took the HK Airport Express in 2010 and was very impressed. I think every city with a large airport should have a fast way to get from the airport to downtown. Shanghai's maglev almost does it. 




bearb said:


> the plan says 29 minutes which is just fitting in the limit of restriction - 30 minutes XD
> not sure which version of map you were looking at...
> the final version should be:
> some stations from north - Airport T3 - Bihaiwan - Bao'an - Qianhaiwan - Nanshan - Houhai - Hongshuwan - Chegongmiao - Futian


Numbers pulled from Wikipedia:
Shenzhen Luobao Line: Airport East -> Luohu 68 min, 41.04 km (25.5 mi)
*Shenzhen Airport Line: Airport T3 -> Futian 29 min, 49.7 km (30.8 mi)*
Hong Kong Airport Express: Airport -> Hong Kong 24 min, 35.3 km (21.9mi)

The time from the airport for the Shenzhen Airport Line looks reasonable compared to other lines. I wouldn't want to sit on a subway for over an hour to get to my destination. Hopefully they can find a way to increase the speed on the Airport Line. I'm surprised that the Airport Line is 5 miles longer than the Luobao Line, doesn't make sense. :?


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Shenzhen Metro Line 8 Approved; May Use Low-Speed Maglev Technology*

Feb 17, 2012 eChinacities.com On February 15th, the Shenzhen Metro office announced that the early plan for a Metro Line 8 had been approved by the National Development and Reform Committee (国家发改委). Shenzhen Metro is currently conducting an engineering feasibility study for the new line, which may either use maglev technology or be a conventional wheel-based track, depending on the experts' recommendations. According to the plan, the Metro Line 8 will run about 30.4 km and have 17 stations, which will connect the Luohu District with Yantian District's Shatoujiao, Yantiangang (盐田港区), Dameisha and Xiaomeisha (大小梅沙片区) areas. Construction on the Metro Line 8 will not begin this year. If the Line 8 uses maglev technology, it will not be the same as Shanghai's high-speed maglev train – it will operate at a lower speed of about 80 km per hour, making it more suitable for sightseeing.








Source: http://www.echinacities.com/shenzhe...line-8-approved-may-use-low-speed-maglev.html


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Waiting Time Between Trains Decreased on Longhua Metro Line*

Mar 06, 2012 eChinacities.com Noticed something different about Shenzhen's Longhua Metro Line? Since March 1st, the interval time between arriving trains was decreased during evening rush hour (17:30-20:00) from 4.25 minutes to 3.75 minutes. And that's not all; plans are under way to increase the number of trains operating on the line to 24 to further increase efficiency during rush hour commutes. It's also hoped that by the end of March, interval time will be further decreased to 3 minutes between each train.








Source: http://www.echinacities.com/shenzhe...n-trains-decreased-on-longhua-metro-line.html


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

8 minutes to 3 minutes is awesome. Waiting for the subway sucks.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

The interval of 8 minutes was at the very beginning of the line when there've been just 5 stations from Futian Checkpoint to Children's palace. After the extension opened to Qinghu it was shortened step by step because during rush hour it was literally packed up to the roof with lots of delays in the morning as the doors couldn't close anymore.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*City planning first tramcar*

City planning first tramcar

SHENZHEN officials are planning the city’s first tramcar, or trolley, in the Sungang-Qingshuihe area of northwest Luohu District, according to draft redevelopment plans for the area.
Once the biggest public warehousing area in Shenzhen, Sungang-Qingshuihe has seen its development strained by low-efficiency use of its old factories and warehouses, a backward transportation system and profusion of low-level industries.
The tramcar is expected to run on abandoned rail lines in the area, passing roads including Bao’an North Road, Liyuan Road and Lirui Road, the Daily Sunshine reported yesterday.
In addition to providing convenient transportation for shopping and other leisure activities, the tramcar’s introduction will be intended to preserve historical and cultural sites in the area as part of the overall redevelopment, the city’s urban planning, land and resources commission said.
However, tramcars will not become a major means of public transportation in the area, which will be turned into an international commercial center, a creative enterprise hub and an urban leisure area. The redeveloped area will cover 12 million square meters and house 220,000 residents, according to plans.
The planned Metro lines 7 and 9 will pass through the area and are expected to start running in 2015.
Inter-city railways connecting Guangzhou, Shenzhen and Hong Kong also will pass through the area. Residents will be able to reach the center of the area without driving thanks to the combination of tramcars, buses, and Metro and railway trains, the Daily Sunshine said.
The city’s draft plans also include 40,000 new parking spots, mainly in newly built facilities. Five public parking facilities are planned for the area, along with cycling and walking tracks.
An international request for plan proposals was conducted in 2010 and generated 82 applications from around the world.(Martin Li) 

Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-04/09/content_1994308.htm


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Bike rental comes to Metro*
2012-April-13 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

SHENZHEN Fanqi Bicycle Rental Service plans to set up 30 rental stations at 15 Metro stops between Caopu and Shuanglong, the elevated section of the Longgang Line, before the end of May.

Residents and commuters can pay a monthly rental fee of 30 yuan (US$4.76) after a 200-yuan deposit for the bikes, which can be folded and kept in lockers at the stations.

The first 10 rental stations will be finished this month. Registered members can also rent bicycles at the company’s leasing outlets in Tian’an Cyber City in Futian District, and Xili and Baishizhou in Nanshan.

“The service targets commuters living in villages and communities that aren’t covered by bus or Metro services. It solves commuters’ difficulty with the last kilometer on the way to work,” said Fanqi manager Jiang Xibo.

A Paibang Village resident surnamed Zhou praised the service.

“It’s cheap, convenient, environmentally friendly and good for health. It will benefit those who live in villages and have a hard time catching buses,” Zhou said.

Some residents have suggested that Fanqi provide tandem bicycles, which pairs of residents could ride on greenways for leisure.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Work on Metro Line 11 starts*
2012-April-24 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

THE work on Shenzhen Metro Line 11 that connects central Futian District and Songgang in Bao’an District was launched in Qianhai, Nanshan District on Friday.

When the line is completed, it will take only 50 minutes to get from Futian central area to Songgang by Metro. The 51.2-km main line goes through Futian Transport Hub, Chegongmiao, Zhuzilin, Shenzhen Bay, Bao’an central area, Shenzhen airport and Shajing.

The line connects the urban central area with the western region and also acts as the airport express, connecting Futian, Nanshan and Bao’an districts.

The launch of Metro Line 11 also marked the start of massive infrastructure projects in the Qianhai area.

The projects include Qianhai Transport Hub, 2.2-km Guimiao River corridor, a 6.6-km coastal leisure belt and road projects.

Qianhai Transport Hub, which covers 19.5 hectares, is a convergence of Metro lines 1, 5, 11 and Guangzhou-Shenzhen intercity line and Shenzhen-Hong Kong rail line. With a construction area of 1.22 million square meters, it will have office buildings, hotels, shopping plazas and apartment buildings.

In the third phase of Shenzhen Metro projects, lines 6, 7, 8, 9 and 11, which cover 170 kilometers and 101 stations, will take the total length of the Metro network to 341 kilometers when completed in 2016.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*SZ Metro to link with Huizhou, Dongguan*

SHENZHEN Metro lines 6 and 11, which are in planning stages, will connect with the R1 and R3 lines in Dongguan, and either the Longgang Line or lines 12 or 14 will connect with Huizhou, according to a pact signed at a joint conference of the three cities in Huizhou on Wednesday.

The pact stipulates that a team led by the Shenzhen government will be established to coordinate the border rail projects.

Metro Line 11 will provide an express link from Futian’s CBD to Shenzhen airport. Metro Line 6 will link the airport with the Longhua and Guangming new areas.

The coordination team will make preliminary studies of the feasibility of linking Longgang Line, or lines 12 or 14, to Huizhou’s rail system.

The Longgang Line will be extended to the Pingdi and Kengzi areas in Longgang District, under future plans that also include the link with Huizhou. The projects are expected to further facilitate integration of the three cities.

For tourism integration, Shenzhen and Huizhou agree to jointly develop island resources in Daya Bay, including construction of a Daya Bay coastal tourism zone. The two cities will jointly develop Sanmen Island and open a sea route linking Dapeng Peninsula in Shenzhen with Xunliao Bay in Huizhou.(Han Ximin)



“Shenzhen has built or renovated eight expressways linking with Huizhou and Dongguan, and the construction of six other border roads is progressing smoothly,” Shenzhen Mayor Xu Qin said at the joint conference.

According to the pact, Shenzhen will facilitate construction of Danping Expressway to link with Dongshen Road in Dongguan.

Source: Shenzhen Daily http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-05/18/content_2048301.htm


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

Nice to see these new lines under construction. Is there a map showing how they will go?


----------



## YannSZ (Feb 5, 2009)

Shenzhen Daily - 2012/05/28



> Station coming
> 
> FUTIAN Station and the Guangdong section of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong high-speed rail will be completed within the year, authorities said.
> 
> ...


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

from ditiezu.com by tana10201
Design scheme for Qiaocheng East Depot

it is the one more near to the sea. 
the one across the road (upper one) is Zhuzilin Depot which is operating.

Qiaocheng East Depot will be mainly covered by a park.









under the park


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

That's an awesome looking render.


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

DoubleU said:


> *SZ Metro to link with Huizhou, Dongguan*
> 
> SHENZHEN Metro lines 6 and 11, which are in planning stages, will connect with the R1 and R3 lines in Dongguan, and either the Longgang Line or lines 12 or 14 will connect with Huizhou, according to a pact signed at a joint conference of the three cities in Huizhou on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


See, as much as people like to believe, there are internal politics and organisation which needs to be structured, and not all is organised by the central government.

Good on the local cities to see them increase partnership and throughrouting of metro lines. It's going to be bigger than the Tokyo-Yokohama tie up in the Pearl Delta region.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*New terminal to ease CBD traffic*

*New terminal to ease CBD traffic*

SHENZHEN’S transport commission is nearly ready to open a public parking and transportation terminal that connects with Minle Station of the Metro’s Longhua Line.
The terminal covers 73,000 square meters and includes 1,014 parking places for private cars and 19 for buses. It only takes about three minutes to walk to the terminal from Minle Station.
“The terminal will be put into use soon after the final inspection,” said a commission construction official surnamed Zhang.
The terminal is expected to greatly relieve congestion in Futian’s central business district, or CBD, by reducing the number of vehicles entering Futian from Longhua, Zhang said.
The commission also installed two parking areas for bicycles at the Meilin Checkpoint, to provide park-and-ride options for two-wheeled commuters.
“Residents within 5 kilometers of Meilin Checkpoint can bicycle there, then shift to Metro trains or buses,” Zhang said.
The new terminal also includes 10,000 square meters for buses, with six slots for departures and seven for arrivals.
In addition, the commission built a broad taxi area — with eight spots each for pick-ups and drop-offs, and 72 parking places for taxis — to help passengers transfer from green cabs to red cabs at Meilin Checkpoint.
“I’ll consider parking my car at the terminal to take the Metro to work in Futian if the parking fee is cheap or free. That would save me a lot of time by avoiding traffic jams, and would solve the parking difficulty for me in the CBD area,” said a resident surnamed Li who lives in Longhua and works in Futian.

Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-06/15/content_2086709.htm


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

Are they really building a big parking garage in Futian?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

FM 2258 said:


> ^^
> 
> Are they really building a big parking garage in Futian?


not in Futian. in Longhua but just next to the gateway entering into Futian and the border between Longhua and Futian..


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Metro plans*

Good news, in my opinion concerning the planning of metro line 8.

*Metro plans*

METRO Line 8, connecting Liantang in Luohu with Xiaomeisha in Yantian, will be extended eastward to Dapeng New Area to promote coastal tourism, Dapeng management committee director He Yongzhi said Tuesday. The entire line is in planning stages.
The city government has agreed to the rail project, which could be added to the city’s overall transportation development plan as early as 2015, He said.
The 30.5-km Line 8 might adopt magnetic-propulsion technologies and includes plans for 17 stations.

Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-06/21/content_2094943.htm


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

Tram considered to link airport, Metro 

THE city’s rail construction office is considering a tram to ferry passengers between the Terminal 3 (T3) building of Shenzhen International Airport and the Airport East Station of Metro Line 1.
Bao’an District officials were quoted by yesterday’s Shenzhen Evening News as saying that the tram’s construction could be divided into two phases. The first route would link the terminal with the Metro, and the second route would link the Shenzhen airport with the Shajing Subdistrict center.
The tram would operate like a regular bus, providing convenience to passengers and residents, the Evening News reported.
The airport authority said the size of terminal buildings will be tripled when the T3 building opens during the 2013 Spring Festival. Three Metro lines, two intercity rails and three expressways will be connected with the airport area.
A development plan for the Sungang-Qingshuihe area, jointly released by the city’s planning authority and Luohu District Government, said the area plans to introduce tram service connecting with Metro stations in the future.
Metro lines 7 and 9 will provide service to the area, with three stations.
Construction of Metro Line 7 started late last year. The line will open by the end of 2015, with Honglingbei, Sungan and Honghu stations serving the Sungang-Qingshuihe area. Metro Line 9, from Xiasha to Shenzhen Railway Station, will connect with Metro Line 7 at Honglingbei Station.
Zhao Penglin, head of Shenzhen’s rail construction office, said tram service is necessary for the city’s development. A resident surnamed Lin said tram service at Shenzhen’s airport would greatly reduce the time needed to get from the Metro to a flight.
“It now takes 10 minutes to walk to the T2 building and much more time to the T3 building. If tram service is introduced, it would save a lot of time and bring a lot of convenience,” Lin said.



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-06/26/content_2100008.htm


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

DoubleU said:


> *SZ Metro to link with Huizhou, Dongguan*
> 
> SHENZHEN Metro lines 6 and 11, which are in planning stages, will connect with the R1 and R3 lines in Dongguan, and either the Longgang Line or lines 12 or 14 will connect with Huizhou, according to a pact signed at a joint conference of the three cities in Huizhou on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


So the SZ subway system will have interchanges with the urban rail systems of three other cities in the future? (including HK, of course).
Could that be a world record?


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

City to spend 48b yuan on 3 Metro lines

SHENZHEN Metro Co. signed a package of 15 contracts at a ceremony at Wuzhou Guest House on Tuesday, marking the official start of the build-and-transfer projects for Metro lines 7, 9 and 11.
According to the contracts, China Railway Group, Sinohydro Group and China State Construction Engineering Corp. will be responsible for funding the three lines, which Shenzhen Municipal Government will purchase from those contractors after the projects are finished.
Construction of the 30-km Line 7, from Lishui Road in Nanshan District to Tai’an in Luohu District, is expected to cost 16 billion yuan (US$2.51 billion). Adding associated costs for the line, which will have 28 stations, raises that figure to 24.1 billion yuan.
Metro Line 9, a regional line linking Shenzhen Bay in Nanshan with Wenjindu in Luohu, is expected to cost 12 billion yuan under the build-and-transfer, or BT, contract. Line 11 will cover the city’s west by running through Futian, Nanshan and Bao’an districts, and will be built by China Railway Group. It’s the largest BT project in China’s transportation industry, with investments estimated at 20 billion yuan, a total length of 51.7 kilometers and 17 stations. The line will start in the center of Futian District and end in Songgang, Bao’an District.
Shenzhen Metro and the three contractors plan to accelerate preparatory work for construction of the three lines.
The city plans a total of five new lines in the third phase of Metro network construction, which is expected to be finished in 2016. The city’s Metro network will cover 348 kilometers when the five lines — also including Metro lines 6 and 8 — are finished. The five lines are expected to cost a total of 80 billion yuan.

Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-06/28/content_2103092.htm


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

Swede said:


> So the SZ subway system will have interchanges with the urban rail systems of three other cities in the future? (including HK, of course).
> Could that be a world record?


Well, I'd say that there will be no urban rail system in Huizhou in the near future. At least I haven't read or heard anything about it. I guess the Line 12 or 14 will just be connected to an ordinary train station there.
Even if it would have an interchange to both of the neighbouring cities I do not know if this would be a world record! I am just thinking about cities like Tokyo, London or Shanghai which might also be connected to surrounding cities/towns. 
Also in my hometown, Nuremberg, the subway is running to Furth and might be extended to smaller cities like Zirndorf (approx. population ~ 25.000) or Stein (approx. population ~ 15.000). So this could be a world record as well!?! :cheers::lol:


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

Metro turnover

SHENZHEN Metro trains carry an average of 2.07 million passengers a day, about 21.3 percent of the city’s total public transportation passengers, Shenzhen’s transport commission said yesterday, on the eve of the anniversary of the full opening of five Metro lines.
The city’s public transportation system handles about 9.69 million passengers a day, of which buses carry about 6.49 million, or 67 percent of the total. Luobao Line, or Line 1, is the Metro’s busiest, with a turnover of 807,400 passengers a day, while Shekou Line, or Line 2, had the lowest turnover, of 247,500 passengers a day.
The opening of the Metro lines strengthened the capacity of city buses. A total of 130 bus routes are linked with Metro stations and it’s easy to find Metro stations within 100 meters of many bus stops along the existing 589 bus routes, the commission said.

Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-06/28/content_2103085.htm


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

bearb said:


> Indeed some of the stations are not necessary for this line between airport to futian... but now there isn't any chance to change...
> 
> I think the maglev line will just cost too much for such a short distance...
> unless the government decide to use Huiyang airport as a second airport for shenzhen city where is about 50 km away from shenzhen city centre...


It doesn't look like Shenzhen will need another airport unless they build a small airport near the city center like London's City Airport LCY. 29 minutes from Airport to town is pretty decent. It seems much faster than the taxi I took from KingKey Finance center to the airport. At the time the line to the airport was not finished yet (October 2010). If they double track the line they could have a true express train from Futian to Airport....I guess it would take 15 minutes. 

That would be perfecto! I'd like to submit that proposal to the government. One track for Express, one track for "local".


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There are too many airports in the delta. There's no space for more - only room to shut down the underperforming ones like Macau and Zhuhai.

With Shenzhen's expansion, I think they'll be good for a long time. What's needed are not airports, but airspace corridor relaxations.

The subway ride to the airport seems very long, with many stops - only 29 minutes?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

FM 2258 said:


> If they double track the line they could have a true express train from Futian to Airport....I guess it would take 15 minutes.


They would at least need to triple- or quadruple-track the line for that.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Woonsocket54 said:


> They would at least need to triple- or quadruple-track the line for that.


Right, I think I meant quadruple track. 



hkskyline said:


> There are too many airports in the delta. There's no space for more - only room to shut down the underperforming ones like Macau and Zhuhai.
> 
> With Shenzhen's expansion, I think they'll be good for a long time. What's needed are not airports, but airspace corridor relaxations.
> 
> The subway ride to the airport seems very long, with many stops - only 29 minutes?


I was able to fly in/out of 4 of the 5 PRD airports(no Zhuhai). Macau's airport seemed pretty busy to me. I do wonder how they get 29 minutes out of that. Maybe this is a CRH train?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

FM 2258 said:


> Right, I think I meant quadruple track.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to fly in/out of 4 of the 5 PRD airports(no Zhuhai). Macau's airport seemed pretty busy to me. I do wonder how they get 29 minutes out of that. Maybe this is a CRH train?


There is no CRH service to the airport at all. CRH only operates out of Shenzhen North and the main station next to the Lowu border. That said, I think 29 minutes appears awfully fast for such a long line with so many stations!

Macau's airport patronage has been steadily dropping over the past few years :
http://www.macau-airport.com/site/php/en/statistic_passengers.php

With just over 4 million passengers in 2011, they are a very small airport compared to Hong Kong, which handled over 50 million passengers over the same period. After the bridge opens in a few years time, I'd think Macau's airport would be obsolete.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> There is no CRH service to the airport at all. CRH only operates out of Shenzhen North and the main station next to the Lowu border. That said, I think 29 minutes appears awfully fast for such a long line with so many stations!
> 
> Macau's airport patronage has been steadily dropping over the past few years :
> http://www.macau-airport.com/site/php/en/statistic_passengers.php
> ...


Sorry, I was joking about CRH being a possible way they could achieve 29 minutes. 

Too bad MFM is on the decline, I loved that airport. Macau put so much work into having their own airport it would be a shame to see it go away any time soon.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

These airports are not going anywhere. For people who want to fly to Macau, the Macau Airport is the most convenient way of getting there, the same for people who want to go directly to Burbank, Providence, Rotterdam or any other small airports close to major metro areas.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Woonsocket54 said:


> These airports are not going anywhere. For people who want to fly to Macau, the Macau Airport is the most convenient way of getting there, the same for people who want to go directly to Burbank, Providence, Rotterdam or any other small airports close to major metro areas.


5 airports or the PRD seems perfect. Maybe if Foshan opens their airport for regular civilian use it might be nice for people there. 

I've thrown the thread off topic for Shenzhen Public Transport. I'm glad that Shenzhen is at least putting a dedicated line to the airport.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

bearb said:


> airport line
> dark purple one in the map


 
No matter from which direction (North or East) you approach the airport there are "just" nine stations to the airport so I'd say the 29 minutes can be achieved. Even though it is a long way from Futian Station to the airport.
I can remember that I once read that for Line 1 from LuoHu to the Airport, which covers 30 stations and a length of approx. 40km, it will take around 60 minutes.
Comparing these figures it seems to me that the "Airport Express" is pretty slow.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

DoubleU said:


> No matter from which direction (North or East) you approach the airport there are "just" nine stations to the airport so I'd say the 29 minutes can be achieved. Even though it is a long way from Futian Station to the airport.
> I can remember that I once read that for Line 1 from LuoHu to the Airport, which covers 30 stations and a length of approx. 40km, it will take around 60 minutes.
> Comparing these figures it seems to me that the "Airport Express" is pretty slow.


should be around 70 minutes from Airport East to Luohu...
as it took me 50 minutes from Bao'an Stadium to Grand Theatre = =


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

FM 2258 said:


> 5 airports or the PRD seems perfect. Maybe if Foshan opens their airport for regular civilian use it might be nice for people there.
> 
> I've thrown the thread off topic for Shenzhen Public Transport. I'm glad that Shenzhen is at least putting a dedicated line to the airport.


:banana: 
continue it here :http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354666&page=10


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

When is SZ Metro/buses going to be hooked up to the Lingnan Tong card?


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

> When is SZ Metro/buses going to be hooked up to the Lingnan Tong card?





DoubleU said:


> *According to Liu Xiaohua, deputy director of Guangdong Communications Department, as the LNT card will be accessible in cities like Shenzhen and Dongguan at the end of the year, the new card can be used throughout the province and Hong Kong, and even in Macau in 2013. *
> 
> Sources:
> http://www.thenanfang.com/blog/one-...ng-kong-team-up-to-offer-unified-travel-card/
> http://www.lifeofguangzhou.com/node...7/node_1006/2012/06/29/1340955092104022.shtml


:cheers:


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

Public spending

SHENZHEN spent 6.68 billion yuan (US$1.06 billion) on transportation infrastructure and facilities in the first half of this year, accounting for 51 percent of the year’s investment budget, Shenzhen’s transport commission said Tuesday.

The primary expenses are renovations of Jihua, Hengdongling and Guanlong roads, and construction of bus terminals that link with Metro stations.

The commission also has kicked off seven new road projects so far this year.

Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-07/12/content_2120154.htm


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

Shekou to pilot public transit efforts 


SHEKOU will be a demonstration area for Shenzhen’s “City of Public Transport” program, according to an agreement signed yesterday.

The agreement sets goals for establishing an efficient, convenient and comfortable public transportation system in five to eight years, with emphasis on low emissions and low pollution.

The agreement also launched the use of hybrid buses on route 226. All buses on the route from Chiwan to Xili will be gradually replaced with hybrid and electric buses. Shenzhen’s transport commission said the city will introduce 1,000 new-energy buses on existing routes, along with 500 electric taxis this year.

By the end of the 12th Five-Year Program, in 2015, buses will carry 60 percent of all commuters who use vehicles — public or private — to get to work. Public transportation trips from Shekou to the city’s CBD, in Futian, will take no more than 35 minutes. Bus stops will be within 500 meters of each other throughout the neighborhood, according to the plan.

To meet these goals, the city’s transport commission and Nanshan District Government will prioritize the development of public transportation and the use of hybrid buses. Traffic police will encourage drivers to use public transportation more often.

Shekou also will establish and promote bicycle rental services.

Shenzhen Municipal Government signed a framework agreement with the Ministry of Transportation in 2010 to become a model city for public transport. The city government announced its five-year action plan for public transport in 2011.



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-07/12/content_2120157.htm


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

by 深南向上

SZMC Tanglang Depot & Developments


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Metro Shenzhen North Station






































Children's Palace Station


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

Shenzhen has some very nice stations. I love the copied look of Hong Kong's MTR. 

Are there two metro lines crossing at Shenzhen North Station?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

FM 2258 said:


> ^^
> 
> Shenzhen has some very nice stations. I love the copied look of Hong Kong's MTR.
> 
> Are there two metro lines crossing at Shenzhen North Station?



yes. Huanzhong line and Longhua line... and Guangming line in the future

Longhua line is operated by MTR(Shenzhen) thay's why their stations looks like stations operated by MTR(HK) in Hong Kong


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Wanna bet that this city's station's will be grimy in no time?


----------



## cfredo (Jul 9, 2012)

^^
Why?


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

trainrover said:


> Wanna bet that this city's station's will be grimy in no time?


Then I'll guess they'll build new ones. :lol:


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

A Shekou line train temporarily runs in Huanzhong line


by bright_in-mind










by 王普25


----------



## Anekdote (Apr 11, 2005)

The interface for the intrain information screens looks awful. It looks like it was made with Powerpoint 97. The stations and the trains look great though.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

^^ What are you smoking? I can make better graphics using PowerPoint 2.0 from 1990.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

by WongLam

Changlingpi Station, Huanzhong line


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Buji transport hub to open this year* 

A TRANSPORT interchange under construction in Longgang’s Buji area will take over the passenger train operations of the outdated Shenzhen West Railway Station at the end of this year and Shenzhen West will be used for cargo trains, the city’s urban planning, land and resources commission said.
The new transport hub will link Metro lines, bus routes and taxi services and will have a passenger-handling capacity five times that of Shenzhen West, yesterday’s Shenzhen Economic Daily quoted the commission as saying.
The hub will be able to handle up to 50,000 passengers per day immediately upon opening and future expansions will boost that capacity to 90,000, the paper said.
Reports of Shenzhen West’s deteriorating condition made local headlines last month, following complaints from the public.
Shenzhen West operator Pingnan Railway Co. said last month that it had applied for station renovation permits many times, but the government consistently vetoed plans because the station wasn’t listed in the government’s passenger railway network plan.
Shenzhen’s urban planning, land and resources commission told an Economic Daily reporter that decisions about building and operating railway stations are made by the nation’s railway regulator, and out of the commission’s hands.
Even if the station is rebuilt, it wouldn’t remain a passenger station because the national railway regulator is planning to cancel some of its routes, the commission said.
The railway station was designed as a cargo station in 1989, but because of its low ticket prices and western Shenzhen location its passenger numbers quickly increased.
It was ordered to stop handling passengers in 2010, but continued operations and still handles about half of the city’s long-distance rail passengers. Pingnan Railway said the station handled more than 7 million passengers in 2011.
Pingnan Railway said it had accumulated significant debts while operating the station since 1991. As of June, it had sustained losses totaling more than 140 million yuan (US$22 million).
According to the network plan adopted in 2006, Shenzhen eventually will have five railway stations for passengers: Shenzhen, Shenzhen North, Buji, Futian and Shenzhen East. Shenzhen East Railway Station will be built in Pingshan New Area.


Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-08/07/content_2152950.htm


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Metro shortens intervals, adds trains on two lines*

Han Ximin
[email protected]
SHENZHEN Metro Co. will add trains and shorten departure intervals on the Shekou and Huanzhong lines starting Saturday.
The new schedule is intended to shorten passengers’ waiting times during travel seasons and rush hours, Shenzhen Metro said. Trains on the two lines will depart every six minutes after the change, from the current eight-minute intervals.
The Luobao, Shekou and Huanzhong lines combined to carry an average of 1.51 million passengers per day in July, an increase of 9.8 percent from June. The highest daily total for the three lines last month was about 1.6 million passengers, Shenzhen Metro said.
The new schedule will add three Metro trains each to the Shekou and Huanzhong lines and will increase their operating capacities by 12.2 and 13.7 percent, respectively.


Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-08/07/content_2152838.htm


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

This can only be a good thing. Less wait time for the next train = good. It takes that sting away from when you run down the stairs, run to the platform and have the doors close 5 steps before you get to the train.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Transport cards to join before Oct.*


SHENZHENTONG and Hong Kong’s Octopus smart card will be interchangeable before the National Day holidays, authorities announced after a meeting of Shenzhentong Card and HK Octopus Cards administrators Thursday.
The new smart card will manage two accounts with one electronic chip. Border-crossing travelers will be able to use the card for public transportation, shopping in supermarkets and convenience stores, and at participating restaurants in both cities.
When consumers spend in Hong Kong, money will be automatically deducted in local currency, and vice versa.
“The card is in the final stage of testing and we have advanced the schedule by two months from initial plans for release in December. The card will be released before the National Day holidays,” Shenzhentong chairman Lin Maode said at a news conference.
Shenzhentong, a contactless smart card system for electronic payment, provides quick payment and access to five Metro lines, 10,000 buses and 350 taxis in the city.
About 400,000 people cross the Shenzhen-Hong Kong border every day, forming a core market for the joint card in its initial stages.
In Shenzhen, supermarket chains including Jusco, China Resources Vanguard and A-Best accept Shenzhentong cards for payment. The cards also can be used in convenience stores such as 7-Eleven and Vango, and in restaurants including Burger King.
Shenzhentong Co. has issued 15 million cards, which are used for 7 million transactions every day.
Octopus Cards CEO Sunny Cheung said the new card will greatly facilitate commuting, spending and inter-city operations in a time of increasing travel and economic activity between Hong Kong and Shenzhen.
There are 45,000 businesses and 60,000 points-of-sale terminals that accept Octopus cards. The businesses include public transport, parking, retail, schools, sports and door systems in residential and commercial buildings in Hong Kong. Daily spending attached to Octopus cards has reached HK$120 million (US$15 million).


Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-08/13/content_2159876.htm


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

^^

I hope it will be a succes, and extended to the entire Pearl River Delta.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Unfortunately, existing card holders need to get the new version of the card. We can't upgrade our current cards to handle the dual currency transactions.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

Taken this morning by me.

As the Futian Station serves for the current line 2 & 3 and in the future line 11 and the high-speed rail to BeiJing I thought it might fit in this thread as well.

























_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

Four rail lines at Futian station all underground, pretty impressive. What will we see above ground when the whole station is completed?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

FM 2258 said:


> What will we see above ground when the whole station is completed?


I'm guessing quite a lot of Chinese people.





:lol:


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Silly_Walks said:


> I'm guessing quite a lot of Chinese people.


Shall any private cars be suffered to drive over Futian station?


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Shall any private cars be suffered to drive over Futian station?


Absolutely! As you can see on the pics above they rebuild the bridge crossing Shennan Dadao. Futian Station is bellow Yitian Rd. which is one of the four big roads streching north-south through the CBD in SZ.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

Another batch of photos. This time of the part along Shennan Dadao which I took after lunch while going back to the office.
It seems to me like a pick-up/drop-off area for taxis after the station will be open directly connected underground with all the metro and HSR facilities.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Chinese concrete looks *so* _Quebecesque_ :uh: pity...I bet it'll altogether be regretted!


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Complaints target congestion on Line 4*

SHENZHEN residents have been complaining online about crowded Metro carriages on Longhua Line, also known as Line 4.
“In rush hours, all the carriages on the line are much more congested than trains running during the annual Spring Festival travel peak, and crowds in the carriages often lead to stuffy air,” Shenzhen Economic Daily reported, quoting a netizen named Crazy_KaPo.
Another netizen, who used the name Yuchadechayu, said she’s had to wait 30 minutes to get on a Longhua Line train amid morning crowds.
The situation is worse when it rains, she said, and many passengers have no choice but to be late for work.
Many passengers have attributed the congestion to insufficient trains or carriages on the line. There are only four carriages per train on Longhua Line, but trains have six carriages on busy lines including Luobao, Huanzhong, Longgang and Shekou, the paper said.
Luobao Line carries more than 800,000 passengers a day — the largest number among Shenzhen Metro lines — but its trains run at two-minute intervals that help avoid the congestion seen on Longhua Line.
The congestion has put line operator MTR (Shenzhen) under fire for poor management and inaccurate estimates of passenger traffic. The operator sometimes restricts passenger numbers to alleviate congestion, the paper said.
Soon after the line’s official opening in June 2011, MTR (Shenzhen) made a public promise that it would add two more carriages to each train before the end of 2014. That expansion is expected to help reduce the crowds, the paper said.
The operator also pledged to shorten the intervals between trains and manage the line by calling on experience and standards learned from business in Hong Kong.
But no obvious improvements have yet been made on the line, which reported more than seven faults within half a year.
Residents are also calling for a northward extension of the line to facilitate the development of Guangming New Area.
Head of the new area government Wang Lixin has expressed hope that two Metro stations would be built in Guanlan, where the area’s government is located. But MTR (Shenzhen) has not given a timetable for an extension and only said “the project would be started soon.”
A northward extension of Longhua Line is not included in the city’s third phase of Metro construction, which consists of five new lines and 95 new stations.
The third phase of construction is scheduled to be completed in 2016, the paper said. (Gu Xiaofang, Martin Li)


Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-08/16/content_2165380.htm


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

DoubleU said:


> Taken this morning by me.
> 
> As the Futian Station serves for the current line 2 & 3 and in the future line 11 and the high-speed rail to BeiJing I thought it might fit in this thread as well.
> 
> ...


hahaha you should repost it in the thread "CHINA HIGHSPEED RAIL"!!!!
the station is pretty much done but the channel between shenzhen north and futian is still "crawling as snails".................


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

FM 2258 said:


> ^^
> 
> Four rail lines at Futian station all underground, pretty impressive. What will we see above ground when the whole station is completed?


Yitian Road :lol:


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

DoubleU said:


> Another batch of photos. This time of the part along Shennan Dadao which I took after lunch while going back to the office.
> It seems to me like a pick-up/drop-off area for taxis after the station will be open directly connected underground with all the metro and HSR facilities.


wow... i thought the pick-up/drop-off area was underground as well... wrong...


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

bearb said:


> Yitian Road :lol:


:lol: thanks....I thought we might see something significant above ground related to the station like the new NYC Path station which is also an underground station. So Yitian Road with escalator entrances in the area is what we'll see. :cheers:


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Sales sluggish for Metro day tickets* 

SHENZHEN Metro Co. has sold just 7,471 day tickets, or 146 per day, since it introduced the tickets that offer unlimited rides for a day nearly two months ago.
The amount of day tickets sold is less than 0.5 percent of Shenzhen Metro’s daily turnover of 2 million passengers, which includes about 400,000 passengers who use tokens or tickets rather than Shenzhentong cards on the city’s five lines. Shenzhen Metro introduced the day tickets to relieve sales of tokens on weekends and holidays, but that result hasn’t developed.
Shenzhen Metro started day ticket sales July 1, targeting travelers from outside the city and residents of Longgang and Bao’an districts who spend their weekends visiting tourist attractions or shopping in Luohu, Futian, Nanshan and Yantian districts. For a price of 20 yuan (US$3.16), day-ticket buyers can take unlimited rides on Metro trains within 24 hours.
Most of the sold day tickets were bought on Metro lines that service Longgang and Bao’an.
Three stations — the Qinghu, Longsheng and Long-hua stations on the Longhua Line — accounted for one-third of the line’s total day ticket sales.
Several factors could be contributing to the slow start in sales. A Metro survey showed that nearly 60 percent of Metro riders aren’t aware that day tickets are available and day tickets aren’t economical for daily commuters.
Some commuters said Shenzhen Metro could issue monthly tickets to benefit commuters, many of whom think local Metro fares are too expensive.
A Metro rider surnamed Wang said she spends about 300 yuan a month on Metro rides.
“The Metro company has offered day tickets, why not monthly tickets?” Wang asked.
An official at Shenzhen’s rail office said it’s not the right time to issue monthly tickets because ticket scanners can’t identify ticket-holders, meaning several people could share one monthly ticket. Monthly tickets also would reduce Shenzhen Metro’s profits and wouldn’t be good for the company’s practice of sustainable development, the official said.


Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-08/24/content_2174631.htm


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*2 more carriages, but 2 years later*​ 
LONGHUA Line operator MTR (Shenzhen) said it would add two carriages to each of the line’s trains by the end of 2014, the Daily Sunshine reported Thursday.
Each train on the line, also known as Line 4, has four carriages. Passengers have blamed the short trains for causing severe crowding during rush hours.
Netizens also expressed dissatisfaction with the long wait for MTR to lengthen the trains and said they hoped local government would pressure MTR to add the carriages as soon as possible.

Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-08/24/content_2174631.htm


----------



## dandmcd (Aug 5, 2012)

DoubleU said:


> *2 more carriages, but 2 years later*​
> LONGHUA Line operator MTR (Shenzhen) said it would add two carriages to each of the line’s trains by the end of 2014, the Daily Sunshine reported Thursday.
> Each train on the line, also known as Line 4, has four carriages. Passengers have blamed the short trains for causing severe crowding during rush hours.
> Netizens also expressed dissatisfaction with the long wait for MTR to lengthen the trains and said they hoped local government would pressure MTR to add the carriages as soon as possible.
> ...


I recall Guangzhou having the same problem with Line 3. They underestimated how popular the line would be and used 4 car's, which caused daily crowding, even during non-peak times. They switched to 6 cars and now the line runs very smoothly.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

dandmcd said:


> I recall Guangzhou having the same problem with Line 3. They underestimated how popular the line would be and used 4 car's, which caused daily crowding, even during non-peak times. They switched to 6 cars and now the line runs very smoothly.


but the Longhua Line in Shenzhen is not that crowded during off-peak time, even with doubled or triple intervals as during peak. that's why they are still using 4 cars and buy more four-car trains.

if they can keep shortening up the interval during peak to 1min30s for more or even all (it is 3min now during peak time with two or three 1min30s intervals), i dont think it is still a problem with it.

i think the time for MTR need to run 6-car trains is when Guangming Line begin to operate as travellers have to change to Longhua line for going into the city. otherwise Longhua line will definitely be a nightmare.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Joint transportation cards for sale Sept. 4* 

THE long-awaited union of Shenzhentong and Hong Kong’s Octopus cards will occur Sept. 4, when administrators of the two cards issue new joint cards in the two cities.
Border-crossing travelers will be able to use public transportation, shop in supermarkets and convenience stores, and eat in participating restaurants in both cities, with one card.
The new smart card will contain one electronic chip and be able to access two accounts. When consumers spend in Hong Kong, money will be automatically deducted in local currency, and vice versa.
How many cards will be issued and how much they will cost remained unknown this week, according to an article in yesterday’s Shenzhen Special Zone Daily.
Shenzhentong, a contactless smart card system for electronic payment, provides quick payment and access to five Metro lines, 10,000 buses, 350 taxis and 3,000 small businesses in the city.
Shenzhentong Co. has issued 15 million cards and the daily transaction volume has reached 7 million. In Shenzhen, supermarkets including Jusco, China Resources Vanguard and A-Best accept Shenzhentong cards for payment.
More than 4,500 service providers in Hong Kong accept Octopus cards for payment and more than 60,000 Octopus scanning machines cover public transport, parking, retail businesses, schools and entertainment facilities. The daily value of Octopus card transactions has reached HK$120 million (US$15 million). 


Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-08/30/content_2182657.htm


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Metro work to close Huaqiangbei roads*

PRIMARY vehicle roadways in Huaqiangbei will be closed for up to three years during construction of a new Metro line in the area, Shenzhen Economic Daily reported Thursday.
The new, north-south Metro Line 7 will be 30 kilometers long and have 28 stops. It will run from Xili in Nanshan District to Tianbei in Luohu District, passing through the Huaqiangbei commercial area in Futian District. Officials said the construction will start late this year and be completed in 2016. Huaqiangbei Road will be the most affected by the construction.
Metro Line 7 is among five new lines slated for construction in Shenzhen during the city’s third phase of Metro construction, which will last until 2016. The other four lines are 11, 9, 6 and 8.
The new Metro lines will extend the city’s current 180 kilometers of Metro lines to 350 kilometers. The total investment will amount to 101.8 billion yuan (US$16 billion). After the construction is completed, it is estimated that the average number of passengers on city Metro lines will reach 4 million per day.
Deputies to the local people’s congress, business representatives and construction leaders discussed Metro expansion plans and related issues Wednesday. Discussions focused on the Huaqiangbei area’s business development needs, setup of construction fenders, the re-routing of pedestrians and construction regulations.
Businesses including Shenzhen Electronics Group Co., Huaqiang Group, Shenzhen Textile Holdings Co., Maoye International Holdings and Women’s World all have expressed support for the vast Metro project, but also hope to minimize the effects of its construction on their business.
Three Metro lines currently run through the Huaqiangbei area. Business representatives suggested that nearby underground stations on Line 7 connect with underground commercial areas and exits of Metro lines 1 and 2 in Huaqiangbei.
Metro construction officials said the construction would comply with national standards to ensure safety and sanitation and reduce noise and dust to a minimum.
Most business representatives agreed with the road closures, but suggested that officials publish contact information for construction units to boost public supervision, and compensate businesses for potential lost revenue during the construction.
Ai Shaofeng, deputy general manager of Women’s World, said merchants will suffer substantial losses during the three years of road closures. She said merchants should be allowed to advertise on construction fences and carry out outdoor promotions and weekend deals to reduce the losses.


Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-08/31/content_2183936.htm



There is also another articel on this website about "
New inter-city railways to be built". Maybe someone else can open it and post it here. Cheers


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

In most cities public demand fails to meet official estimations, but in Shenzhen it was the opposite and subways are even more popular than expected. Is it the same in other Chinese cities? Do you think the local govs will speed up subway projects because of this?


----------



## dandmcd (Aug 5, 2012)

z0rg said:


> In most cities public demand fails to meet official estimations, but in Shenzhen it was the opposite and subways are even more popular than expected. Is it the same in other Chinese cities? Do you think the local govs will speed up subway projects because of this?


Most Chinese local governments already are speeding up subway projects and comnig up with grand plans. Shenzhen and Guangzhou are both success stories of how a subway can be a huge boost to the quality of life, and are incredibly popular. Other cities have sped up construction like Nanjing and Foshan, and many cities are following these successes with subway plans of their own. I don't have a link handy, but there are a several smaller cities in China blowing u their budget in hopes they too can have success with a subway line and provide a stimulus to their local economies.

The challenge will be whether these investments will make sense. If new transportation doesn't speed up growth in the economy, and the housing market crashes, the subway could be hugely wasteful spending, and the smaller cities have a high risk of defaulting on their bank loans. It is a huge risk for a great reward.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*New smart card for SZ, HK on sale*








The first limited editions of the Hu Tong Xing smart cards, on sale today in Hong Kong and Shenzhen, were unveiled yesterday. The new electronic payment cards, presented jointly by Hong Kong Octopus Cards and Shenzhentong Co., uses one chip with access to two accounts and can deduct local currency automatically in Shenzhen and Hong Kong. Limited editions of the inaugural Hu Tong Xing cards will be sold — 3,800 sets of two cards each, with matching serial numbers, in each city — starting today, for HK$298 (US$38) in Hong Kong and 238 yuan (US$38) in Shenzhen. General sales of the cards will begin next Tuesday, for HK$98 and 80 yuan. Shenzheners can buy the cards at Shenzhentong service centers across the city and four Metro stations — Futian Checkpoint, Shenzhen North Station, Luohu, and Shekou Port.


Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-09/04/content_2188306.htm


----------



## dandmcd (Aug 5, 2012)

Was excited hoping this card would also work in Guangzhou, but it seems they still haven't completed the "one card to rule them all" upgrades they are making this year.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ Oh it's supposed to be compatible with Guangzhou's system as well?


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

hkskyline said:


> ^ Oh it's supposed to be compatible with Guangzhou's system as well?


Yes, but concerning the latest articel on Shenzhen Daily it will be combined with the Lingnan Tong at the end of 2015. hno:

*Buyers call two-city cards handy, costly*









Wu Shuanghui and his wife present the commemorative, limited-edition set of Hu Tong Xing cards they bought at Shenzhen North Station yesterday. 








A standard Hong Kong version of the Hu Tong Xing card.

SHENZHEN residents have shown a strong demand for the new limited-edition Hu Tong Xing travel cards that went on sale yesterday at Shenzhentong customer service centers and some Metro stations.
Although only 3,800 of the commemorative, limited-edition sets — of two cards each, for 238 yuan (US$37.50) — are for sale in Shenzhen this week, a resident surnamed Qian arrived at Shenzhen North Station of the Metro’s Longhua Line early yesterday morning and bought eight sets of the Hu Tong Xing cards, which can be used for payment on public transportation and at participating retail stores and restaurants in Shenzhen and Hong Kong.
“I originally planned to buy three sets. (But) I received phone calls from friends while I was queuing and they asked me to buy cards for them, too,” Qian said.
The cards are also for sale at service centers of three other Metro stations: Luohu, Futian Checkpoint and Shekou Port.
Shenzhentong Co. estimated nearly 2,000 sets of the limited-edition Hu Tong Xing cards were sold yesterday.
The standard Hong Kong version of Hu Tong Xing cards, colored orange and priced at HK$98 (US$13), or 80 yuan, will be on sale in Hong Kong and Shenzhen starting Sept. 11. A Shenzhen version will be available at the end of the year, officials said at a Monday news conference.
The Hong Kong and Shenzhen versions of the Hu Tong Xing card can each be used in both cities and have the same functionality. The only difference between the two is that the Hong Kong version lists Hong Kong more prominently, and vice versa.
In an online survey, 37.8 percent of respondents said they intended to buy Hu Tong Xing cards but thought the two-city card was too expensive.
“Shenzhentong cards need a 20-yuan deposit and Octopus cards need HK$50, but Hu Tong Xing cards will cost 80 yuan. The price of a Hu Tong Xing card is higher than the price of the two cards combined,” a netizen complained.
Border-crossing travelers can use the card for public transportation, shopping in supermarkets and convenience stores, and at participating restaurants in both cities.
A ZTE employee surnamed Yang, who works in Shenzhen and lives in Hong Kong, said yesterday that the card will be particularly good for daily commuters like him.
“I have to cross the border every day,” Yang said. “I can now use one card for commuting in the two cities.”
In another development, Shenzhentong and Octopus cards will combine with Lingnan Tong cards by the end of 2015, for the convenience of cardholders in Pearl River Delta cities and Hong Kong, according to a Shenzhen development plan.
Shenzhentong Co. has issued 15 million cards, which are used for 7 million transactions every day. There are 45,000 businesses and 60,000 point-of-sale terminals that accept Octopus cards in Hong Kong. Daily spending attached to Octopus cards has reached HK$120 million.



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-09/05/content_2190508.htm


----------



## crriss (Apr 9, 2010)

Almost every week there are incidents on Shenzhen Metro Line 4. Today another one. what happens ? I don't know. probably the ones responsible also don't know. here is what I found about:

--translation--
Shenzhen Metro Longhua Line unexpected incidents cause outage
Nanfang Daily, Sep. 05, 2012 6:18
In full-text browsing
Original title: Shenzhen Metro Longhua Line sudden accident causes outage


Shenzhen Metro Longhua Line sudden accident causes outage Nanfang Daily (Reporter / traveling Dengxiang She shadow reports) the afternoon of September 5, 13:37, Shenzhen Metro Longhua Line Children's Palace interval with power failure occurs, leading to the folk music station to Fukuda port Station for train operators services suspended.

Microblogging ride netizens said spark and percussion. Reporters on the scene saw broken glass on a train doors, the staff is repair. The train is estimated to be 19:45 in order to resume operations.

--source--
http://365jia.cn/news/2012-09-05/30FE4A70D86D572D.html
http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2012-09-05/181825107529.shtml

I wonder why there are much more incidents on this single line (which is in HK custody) than on all the other lines together.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

As already posted above, here the Shenzhen Daily version:

*Power failure suspends Longhua trains for 6 hrs*









A Longhua Line staff worker directs passengers to a nearby bus station after Metro service on the line was suspended because of a power failure for six hours yesterday afternoon. 

A POWER failure paralyzed the Metro’s Longhua Line between Minle and Futian Checkpoint stations for nearly six hours yesterday, affecting thousands of commuters.
The power failure started at 1:37 p.m. near Children’s Palace Station. Service resumed at 7:15 p.m., a release of operator HKMTR Shenzhen Co. said. The company will hold a press conference today.
Shenzhen’s transport commission arranged 150 buses — 25 to 30 at each station — to transport passengers who were stranded at Metro stations.
According to a resident quoted by Shenzhen Economic Daily, passengers on a Longhua Line train at the time of the power failure heard loud “scratching” sounds coming from the train’s sides and saw electric sparks before the train stopped 10 seconds later. Glass was broken on one side of a train door. Passengers crouched down and were afraid to sit on their seats, the resident told the paper.
The company confirmed the incident was caused by a power failure. “The power supply failure forced me to change to the Longgang Line, the Huanzhong Line and then back to the Longhua Line to get home,” a microblogger complained.
The power failure was yesterday’s second disruption on the line. During the morning rush hour, Metro train 401 from Qinghu to Futian Checkpoint suddenly stopped as it was entering the Children’s Palace Station area. Many passengers who were crammed into the crowded train fell to the ground, according to a microblogger. “The train moved quietly, slowly and unstably, and finally stopped at Civic Center Station, where it halted operation,” the blogger said.
Many residents criticized HKMTR Shenzhen Co., as many problems such as delays have occurred since the entire line opened in June 2011. The operator also was criticized for over-crowding, especially during rush hours.
The line operates six trains with four carriages each and carries 250,000 passengers a day, between downtown Shenzhen and Longhua New Area.



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-09/06/content_2191244.htm


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

It's interesting how the HK MTR which has been running subways for years before Shenzhen is the line that has the most problems. I'm not sure if the other lines not operated by Hong Kong MTR have similar problems though.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Depends who runs the power supply and whether the electric company has any back-ups in place. Seems the outage was limited to the MTR only and not the surrounding buildings?


----------



## YannSZ (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ I know what you mean HKSKYLINE. I do feel also like Shenzhen Government is trying to blame everything on the MTR to show that the Mainland Chinese Operated lines work better than the MTR operated line. Medias are always reporting every little incident on this line. And this power outage sounds very suspicious to me.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

​ 
*Cracked wire a cause of power outage* 

Han Ximin
[email protected]
A POWER failure that paralyzed half of Metro’s Longhua Line for about six hours Wednesday was caused by cracked insulation on electrical wiring, Metro operators said Thursday.
The train was traveling toward Futian Checkpoint Station when the protective covering of an overhead “messenger wire” cracked and caused the power failure, HKMTR Shenzhen Co. said at a press conference.
The incident affected about 150 meters in a tunnel near Children’s Palace Station and caused power failures between the Shangmeilin and Convention and Exhibition Center stations. Liu Zhuomin, general manager of HKMTR Shenzhen, bowed at the news conference and reiterated his apologies for the trouble the incident caused for Metro passengers.
During the six hours of suspended service Wednesday, Shenzhen’s transport commission arranged 170 buses and transported 20,700 passengers who were stranded at stations along the line.
HKMTR Shenzhen has launched a safety check of all its messenger-wire grids along the line to ensure safety



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-09/07/content_2193853.htm


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

x-posting


ANR said:


> 5 September, 2012
> alsosprachanalyst.com
> 
> *China’s NDRC approves 25 urban rail transit projects in one day *
> ...


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ 

The approved items are:


Changzhou rail transit short-term plan
Xiamen rail transit short-term plan
Shenyang rail transit short-term plan
Harbin rail transit short-term plan adjustment
Guangzhou rail transit short-term plan
Shanghai rail transit short-term plan adjustment
Lanzhou rail transit short-term plan
Taiyuan rail transit short-term plan
Shijiazhuang rail transit short-term plan
Jiangsu Yangtze River city cluster rail transit network
Chengdu subway line 3 phase I feasibility study report
Changchun subway line 2 phase I feasibility study report
Xi'an subway line 3 phase I feasibility study report
Tianjin subway line 5/6 adjustment and line 6 extension feasibility study report
Ningbo subway line 1 phase II feasibility study report
Guangzhou subway line 7 phase I feasibility study report
Suzhou subway line 2 extension feasibility study report
*Shenzhen subway line 11 feasibility study report*
*Shenzhen subway line 7 feasibility study report*
Qingdao subway line 2 phase I feasibility study report
Chengdu subway line 1 south extension and Ocean Park Station feasibility study report
Hangzhou subway line 1 franchise operaton project
Gantang-Weiwu (Gansu province) second line project (Railway project)
Huhhot-Baotou-Ordos (Inner Mongolia) city rail project (Railway project)
Suzhou subway line 4 and branch feasibility study report

Translated from government site


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cracked wire a cause ofpower outage*
2012-September-7 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

A POWER failure that paralyzed half of Metro’s Longhua Line for about six hours Wednesday was caused by cracked insulation on electrical wiring, Metro operators said Thursday.

The train was traveling toward Futian Checkpoint Station when the protective covering of an overhead “messenger wire” cracked and caused the power failure, HKMTR Shenzhen Co. said at a press conference.

The incident affected about 150 meters in a tunnel near Children’s Palace Station and caused power failures between the Shangmeilin and Convention and Exhibition Center stations. Liu Zhuomin, general manager of HKMTR Shenzhen, bowed at the news conference and reiterated his apologies for the trouble the incident caused for Metro passengers.

During the six hours of suspended service Wednesday, Shenzhen’s transport commission arranged 170 buses and transported 20,700 passengers who were stranded at stations along the line.

HKMTR Shenzhen has launched a safety check of all its messenger-wire grids along the line to ensure safety.


----------



## crriss (Apr 9, 2010)

Does anyone have a detailed map with the metro stations locations for the coming phase III lines ? especially in the CBD area. All what I found on internet are some raw maps without any precise locations, just relative to the existing stations.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Tad's Broiled Steaks said:


> Children's Palace, one of the most disappointing (and irritating) station names I've come across.
> 
> Also, when will they change the English-language announcements to be _more_...foreigner-friendly? For example, I'm pretty sure "gouwugongyuan" and "baishizhou" aren't pronounced as they should be. I think the English recordings were done for Chinese people learning English.


Don't you know that Gouwugongyuan has changed into its correct form as Shopping Park last year? 

Baishizhou is a name for the place for centuries. What else are you expecting it to be called? "White Stone Land"? Window of the World West?

Shenzhen Metro is one of the most foreign-friendly system in China already. Even Japanese railway systems are not using english words in naming their stations. I think Shenzhen has tried its best in using some english names for some stations.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

crriss said:


> Does anyone have a detailed map with the metro stations locations for the coming phase III lines ? especially in the CBD area. All what I found on internet are some raw maps without any precise locations, just relative to the existing stations.


Xili Line











Meilin Line










Airport Line









they are pretty almost correct apart from the names of stations to be confirmed.
and there is a station added in Airport line between Airport and Fuyong.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www1.szdaily.com/content/2012-09/14/content_7198527.htm


> *City talks to HKMTR over rail accident*
> 
> 2012-September-14 08:53 Shenzhen Daily
> Han Ximin
> ...


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

> The rapid expansion of the Shenzhen metro is set to continue with the construction of the Yuan 25.5bn, 30.3km Line 7 from Nanshan to Luohu, and the 51.7km Line 11, an express line with 17 stations, 13 of which will be underground.


RailJournal.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Tad's Broiled Steaks said:


> Way to sound ignorant. I was emphasizing the pathetic "English/pinyin" pronunciation, THAT'S ALL.


It might be pathetic, but that's how they talk English in these places. Not everyone can learn to talk the Queen's English. For future reference:


_Cheerens Paras_ = Children's Palace


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Pathetic is to expect abroad to hear your own language when you dont bother to learn the local one.
But what annoys me are the english translations for station names, if one can't read the caracters, with the latin transliteration can at least say the correct name of the station and ask questions, if they only translate - no one on the street would know the englishh name. The perfect solutiopn would be to write all names in chinese characters, then in latin alphabet to transliterate them, and on some stations (if really needed) give the english translation in brackets. This would be in a perfect world


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Tad's Broiled Steaks said:


> Way to sound ignorant. I was emphasizing the pathetic "English/pinyin" pronunciation, THAT'S ALL.


sorry that i have misunderstood

but you were wrong
in chinese people's mind, they are pronounced by american

also there is no 'gouwugongyuan' anymore


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

bearb said:


> again
> i don't really know what you were complaining about
> 
> They have translated ALL translatable station names into English already
> ...


Dude, chill, he was talking about *pronunciation*, NOT *transliteration* or *translation*.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*9.1-km tram planned in Longhua *

A 9.1-KM, north-south tram rail will be built in Longhua New Area to help commuting residents and relieve traffic congestion.
Longhua planning authority documents show the tram will link with Qinghu Station of Shenzhen Metro’s Longhua Line in the south and with Guanlan’s central area in the north. With 13 stations, the tram line will go through core areas of Longhua including Longhua Automobile Industry City, Science and Technology Service Center and Guanlan Strategic New Industries Park.
A 2.6-km spur line that links with Guanlan New Industries Park from Dahe Road is also being considered.
Longhua planning officials said the tram will integrate north Longhua into the city’s rail network and significantly ease commuting difficulties, and is of particular significance because the northern extension of Longhua Line is still under planning. The tram line will eventually connect with Longhua Line at Guanlan Central Station in the north.
Compared with Metro and light rail, tram rail has a lower cost and shorter construction period, planners said. Modern trams can also offer low energy consumption, quiet operation and transit flexibility.



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-10/10/content_2232216.htm


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*SZ diversifying bus services* 

SHENZHEN transportation officials are planning to implement “business buses” in the city later this year or early in 2013, offering express routes and greater comfort to passengers willing to pay slightly higher fares.
Business bus routes will have significantly fewer stops than normal city buses and will target private car owners and frequent business travelers, the Daily Sunshine reported yesterday. Officials did not provide details about the greater comforts and increased fares.
The city also is planning to start running sightseeing buses and “fast buses” for rush-hour commuters, as part of an effort to diversify bus services, encourage the use of public transportation and alleviate traffic congestion.
“Shenzhen’s bus service is predicted to transport more than 10 million passengers each day, on average, by the end of this year. The city will become the fourth domestic city with a daily average of more than 10 million bus riders, following Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou,” transportation commission director Huang Min said at a two-day national bus transportation development forum that ended Tuesday in Shenzhen.
More than 250 people from government departments, research institutions, colleges and transportation enterprises attended the forum.
Shenzhen’s bus service currently transports 9.69 million passengers per day, according to Huang.
Huang said the commission would soon employ more measures to ease local traffic congestion.
Beijing Jiaotong University professor Zhao Jian said the cost of driving a private car should be increased to improve traffic conditions, and more buses and bus routes should be put into use. (Martin Li)
Xue Bo, head of the Shenzhen Metropolitan Transportation Planning & Design Institute, stressed the importance of scientific planning of traffic facilities. Xue said traffic system planning should be integrated into big-picture urban planning.


Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-10/18/content_2241956.htm


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Park-and-ride lot rarely used* 

SHENZHEN’S first park-and-ride lot, in the Minle neighborhood of Longhua New Area, hasn’t been used much by drivers since its opening Sept. 26, primarily due to residents’ unawareness of its existence.
The lot covers 38,300 square meters and provides parking spaces for 1,089 vehicles. But only 50 vehicles, at most, have parked there every day.
The city built the park-and-ride lot to relieve Longhua traffic burdens during rush hours and promote an environmentally friendly way to commute. The parking lot is near a bus station and Minle Station on the Metro’s Longhua Line. People commuting to downtown areas can park their cars in the lot and transfer to public transport. The parking fee is 5 yuan (US$0.79) for the first hour, 10 yuan for the first 12 hours and 15 yuan for a day.
But many Longhua residents recently said they didn’t know there’s a parking lot near Minle Station, local media reported. A resident said the lot’s sign is not clear and people who are unfamiliar with the area could easily miss the entrance.
Some residents also have complained about what they call expensive parking fees at the lot. It costs only 10 yuan and 2 yuan per day to park a vehicle in such lots in Shanghai and Beijing, respectively, according to the Daily Sunshine.
Others attribute the lot’s unpopularity to the crowds of passengers on public transportation during rush hours, making its use unappealing, and suggest adding more carriages to Metro trains and speeding up Metro service during rush hours.
Residents of Dalang, Long-hua, Guanlan and Bantian have said they have to take a long, indirect route to the lot because there is only one entrance, on Meiguan Road. The city’s transportation commission said a new entrance will open on Xinqu Avenue soon.



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-10/15/content_2237145.htm


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

I don't get this P+R concept. In China doesn't everyone park free in the middle of the sidewalk?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> I don't get this P+R concept. In China doesn't everyone park free in the middle of the sidewalk?


you can try


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Woonsocket54 said:


> I don't get this P+R concept. In China doesn't everyone park free in the middle of the sidewalk?


No, almost all street corners will pop up an old lady to charge you.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

Seems that we will see some serious changes of the landscape in the city soon. I already noticed that they labeled tons of trees along BinHe DaDao, cut them and relocated some.

*Thousands of trees to be relocated* 

SHENZHEN will relocate about 50,000 trees to make way for construction of new Metro lines, in the largest tree transplantation project in the city’s history.
Most of the trees to be relocated from designated Metro line areas are 5 to 10 years old. Urban management officials said about 90 percent of the relocated trees will survive the transplant. But local arborists said relocated trees usually develop unstable roots and can get irrevocably damaged in the process.
Construction of Metro Line 7 is under way and some trees along Xiangmei Road and Binhai Boulevard are being relocated. Those trees will be transplanted in nearby areas of greenery, the Qianhai area and on the campus of South University of Science and Technology of China. The relocation project will last into next spring.
Huang Gong, with the urban management bureau’s greenery office, said the 50,000 to-be-relocated trees fall into more than 100 tree species, but none of the trees are rare or unusually old. He said a camphor tree near Yinhu Bus Station that’s more than 100 years old had been on the relocation list, but Huang’s office persuaded the contractor to alter the line a little bit, saving the tree. Huang said his office would try to relocate as few trees as possible.
Some of the trees on the relocation list were planted during last year’s Universiade. Huang Chongyuan, with the city’s landscape architecture association, said those trees could get flattened by a typhoon if they were relocated, because of their young age and shallow root systems.
Li Nan, a local expert in botany and the environment, said a tree’s age, species and transplantation techniques would affect its life expectancy after relocation. Li added that this fall’s dry weather won’t help.


Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-10/22/content_2245796.htm

In addition to that:

*Road closed*
THE section of Fumin Road between Fuqiang and Jintian roads will be closed for three years, until Oct. 23, 2015, for construction of Fumin Station on the future Metro Line 7.
Ten bus routes that use Fumin Road — 202, 212, 303, 385, 28, 63, 73, N10, 52 and 317 — will switch to other nearby roads, with Fumin Road stops cancelled starting Wednesday.

Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-10/22/content_2245805.htm


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

Does anyone know already the exact locations of all the new stations they are going to built?


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

hmmwv said:


> No, almost *all street corners* will pop up an old lady to charge you.


I wonder ... (Urumqi pedestrian tunnels). 

transportphoto.net


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

http://europe.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2012-10/23/content_15840098.htm


> Construction starts on Shenzhen metro line 7
> Updated: 2012-10-23 16:46
> 
> Work has started on Shenzhen's metro line 7, after a ceremony attended by Wang Rong, Party secretary of the Shenzhen Municipal Committee.
> ...


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

DoubleU said:


> Does anyone know already the exact locations of all the new stations they are going to built?


That is a lot of trees to be moved, do they really find this necessary? Damn!


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

FM 2258 said:


> That is a lot of trees to be moved, do they really find this necessary? Damn!


Some Chinese cities spent hundreds of U$ million for these type of mass plantings. And a lot of city folks have fallen in love with their urban jungle trees. Therefore, destroying "their" trees is a very very bad thing to do :lol:.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

Already have a post above with similar information. This articel is from SZ Daily.​ 
*Work starts on Metro’s Xili Line* 

Han Ximin
[email protected]
CONSTRUCTION began yesterday of Xili Line, which will link Lishui Road in Xili Subdistrict in Nanshan District with Tai’an Road in Luohu District.
The 30.2-km line will have 28 stations and connect major commercial and business centers across Shenzhen. Shaped like a “V,” the line will pass through Buxin, Tianbei, Sungang, Huaqiangbei, Futiannan, Chegongmiao, Longzhu and Xili areas.
Thirteen of the 28 stations will offer interchanges to other Metro lines.
A depot will be built near Shenyun Station and a parking lot will be built near Antuoshan Station, Shenzhen Metro Co. said yesterday.
The line also will go through Taoyuancun residential neighborhood, which now has 200,000 residents.
The line has a projected cost of nearly 20 billion yuan (US$3.2 billion) and is scheduled to open at the end of 2016.
The station at Chegongmiao, an office and business hub, will become the city’s largest Metro station, connecting four Metro lines: Luobao, Xili and future lines 9 and 11.
About 200,000 people work in the area, and some already are eagerly anticipating the new line.
“The sooner the new Metro line is completed, the better,” said a resident surnamed Wang, who works at a China Construction Bank branch in Chegongmiao. “I don’t dare to drive to work because it’s always crowded and it’s hard to find a parking place. And Luobao Line is too crowded, as well.”
The city’s transport commission said renovations at the intersection of Xiangmihu and Qiaoxiang roads will start tomorrow, to eventually relieve traffic pressure caused by the Metro project in Chegongmiao area.



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-10/24/content_2248899.htm


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

FM 2258 said:


> That is a lot of trees to be moved, do they really find this necessary? Damn!


because there are lots of trees in the city and metro stations in shenzhen tend to be build by digging down from above ground to underground
as i know, most of the trees will be moved to the newly built university - South China University of Science and Technology main campus and Qianhai area


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

DoubleU said:


> Does anyone know already the exact locations of all the new stations they are going to built?


Xili line's has been released and just started to construct from yesterday to 2016










Meilin line is still awaiting to be approved by State Council

Airport added a station(Airport North/T4) so they need to change the design scheme and re-report to Ministry of Environmental and Protection to be agreed first then the State Council and then wait for them to approve the project


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your post, bearb!


*Futian road section to close for Metro work*








THE section of Huaqiangbei Road between Hongli Road and Shennan Boulevard in Futian District will be closed for the next three years for construction of Shenzhen Metro’s Xili Line.
Sidewalks will remain open for pedestrians and businesses. Vehicles and buses will be diverted to nearby Zhenzhong, Zhenhua, Zhenxing and Huafu roads.
The city will build a temporary bus terminal near Qun-xing Plaza to minimize the project’s impact on residents, transportation officials said.
According to Metro construction plans, Xili Line will stop at three stations — Huaxin, Huaqiangbei and Huaqiangnan — in the Huaqiangbei area.
Passengers will be able to transfer to Shekou Line at Huaqiangbei Station and to Longgang Line at Huaxin Station when Xili Line opens in 2016.
An underground business center with a total construction area of 70,530 square meters will be developed along with the Metro project.



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-10/25/content_2250083.htm


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*10m using public transportation* 

THE number of passengers on Shenzhen’s public transportation system has reached 10.07 million a day, Shenzhen Municipal Transport Commission said Sunday.
The figure makes Shenzhen one of 11 cities in the world, and the fourth in China, to handle such a large ridership.
The other 10 cities are Tokyo, Seoul, Moscow, Sao Paulo, Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou, Paris, Hong Kong and London.
The city had 14,660 buses operating on 859 routes at the end of September. The bus system carries about 6.57 million passengers per day. The city’s 178-kilometer-long Metro system carries 2.33 million passengers per day, commission members said Sunday.
“The increase showed that public transportation has become the No. 1 commuting choice for residents,” Vice Mayor Zhang Wen said.
The Ministry of Transport selected Shenzhen as the first city in China to become a pilot “city of public transport” in 2010. The city put 2,011 new-energy buses into use in 2011.
Shenzhen has a total of 2,350 new-energy vehicles — including 2,050 buses and 300 electric taxis — on city streets. The city is adding 1,000 new-energy buses and 500 electric taxis this year.
The city’s new-energy bus fleet will number 7,000 by 2015, accounting for more than 50 percent of the city’s total bus fleet and giving Shenzhen the most new-energy buses of any city in the world, according to current projections.



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-10/30/content_2255869.htm


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Metro’s Longhua Line jammed*









Crowds wait for trains at Shenzhen North Station along Shenzhen Metro’s Longhua Line yesterday in this photo posted by a Sina Weibo user identified as Laomao97. An extraordinarily large amount of passengers jammed the section between Qinghu and Futian Checkpoint stations early yesterday morning. Many passengers complained that it took them about 70 minutes to catch a train and they were late for work. The reason for the jam was unknown, according to a Shenzhen TV report yesterday. The Longhua Line, run by Hong Kong MTR and with just four carriages, frequently is the target of complaints about crowds and mechanical failures. Its operator has said it will add two more carriages soon. SD-Agencies

Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-10/30/content_2255878.htm


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

As usual, another crummy stat lobbed onto these boards...the likelihood to this ongoing mystery about the source of members' keeness to these --uhm-- instructive data will probably never cease ... NYC subway ridership trumps London's tube


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

trainrover said:


> As usual, another crummy stat lobbed onto these boards...the likelihood to this ongoing mystery about the source of members' keeness to these --uhm-- instructive data will probably never cease ... NYC subway ridership trumps London's tube


I do believe that some readers here are keen to read about some statistics or other news of SZ's means of transportation. Nevertheless your constructive criticism is well received.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Buji Railway Station after refurbished (built in 1911)
serves Guangshen(Guangzhou - Shenzhen) Railway/National Railway Jingjiu line (Beijing West - Kowloon(Hung Hom))
no China Railway Highspeed train service here
will be a main station for long distance normal/fast speed train and Guangzhou-Shenzhen intercity railway services

by zhang16888

east facade









linking from metro Buji station to railway Buji station









east bus bay stop









metro Longgang line Buji station









transfer level



























plans


















more signs


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Meilin line construction
Hongling Station




























Xili line construction 

Fumin Station



















Honghu Station














































Huaxin Station




























Shixia Station



















Sungang Station




























Tai'an Station









































































Xiasha Station



















Tianbei Station


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures bearb. I'm encouraged to see so many trees in Shenzhen and around the stations. It's a small but important quality-of-life detail.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Metro Line 8 plans completed*











SHENZHEN planning authorities have completed two separate plans for construction of Metro Line 8, which will link Luohu District with the Xiaomeisha tourist destination in Yantian District.
One version is for trains operating with regular wheel-rail technology, and the other is for trains with magnetic levitation technology (maglev). Fares will be the same.
“The wheel-rail trains can travel up to 80 kilometers per hour, while low- to medium-speed maglev trains can reach 100 kilometers per hour.
The whole trip between Luohu and Meisha will be limited to 45 minutes,” said Fan Xintai, deputy chief of the transport department of the city’s planning commission.
Using maglev technology for the 26-kilometer Metro Line 8 could save cost as well because it would be built above current roads. A wheel-rail type would be built underground.
While maglev trains are more environmentally friendly, quieter, quicker and cheaper than wheel-rail trains, at least one local netizen has expressed concern about radiation emissions from maglev trains.
“Yantian is the city’s primary tourism area, with many tourism destinations and beaches, but maglev trains could hurt the area’s environment,” wrote a netizen called Xuanxuan.
Maglev train projects have drawn protests and been delayed or suspended in Beijing, Shanghai and Hangzhou over the past five years because of radiation concerns, primarily from residents who live near proposed lines.
Shenzhen’s Metro Line 8, whether on wheels or magnets, will go through the Liantang, Shatoujiao, Yantian’ao and Meisha areas.
If the wheel-rail plan is adopted, the western terminus would be at Guomao Station, which is an interchange station with the Luobao, Shekou and Huanzhong lines, and with the to-be-built Line 9.
If the maglev plan is adopted, the western terminus would be at Wenjin, an interchange station with the Shekou and Huanzhong lines and with the future Line 9.
Three stations will be built in the Liantang area, a large residential area with a population of 300,000.
The two plans will be submitted to the city government for a final decision. The project’s start-date is unknown.



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-11/15/content_2276489.htm


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Shenzhen Metro blocks 3G for tests
2012-November-19 08:53 Shenzhen Daily


> http://www1.szdaily.com/content/2012-11/19/content_7405481.htm
> 
> Han Ximin
> 
> ...


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Metro could get Internet upgrade
2012-November-19 08:53 Shenzhen Daily


> Han Ximin
> [email protected]
> 
> SHENZHEN Metro systems won’t be disrupted by 3G signals and passengers will have faster, more stable access to the Internet with the use of a new meta-RF technology, tech-enterprise leaders said over the weekend.
> ...


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

z0rg said:


> So once the Phase 3 is completed the total span will reach 350km? And what's the span once they open the Phase 4?


The network will reach a length of 350km after Phase 3 is completed in 2016. So far I haven't read any figures about the finishing date of Phase 4 and the length of the network expansion.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Xili Line Construction - Huaqiang South Station
by uzbeki-jefftang


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Airport Line, Xili Line and Meilin Line Construction - Chegongmiao Transport Hub
by Deeposean


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Xili Line Construction - Huangqiang North Station & Huaxin Station
15/03/2013
http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-294963-1-1.html
by jason130


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

New rail station to start construction

http://www.szdaily.com/content/2013-03/19/content_7830379.htm


> 2013-March-19 08:53 Shenzhen Daily
> CONSTRUCTION of Xincheng Railway Station on the Shenzhen-Xiamen High-speed Railway will start at the end of the month, Shenzhen’s transport commission said Sunday.
> 
> The station will be east of Shenshan Road and south of Sankesong Reservoir, in the center of Pingshan New Area and 10 kilometers from Longgang District’s CBD.
> ...


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Intercity rail construction moving slowly
http://www.szdaily.com/content/2013-03/20/content_7836015.htm



> 2013-March-20 08:53 Shenzhen Daily
> CONSTRUCTION projects for several different intercity railways connecting Shenzhen, Dongguan and Huizhou have been progressing slowly, the Southern Metropolis Daily reported.
> 
> Work on a 99.8-kilometer rail line connecting Dongguan and Huizhou, for example, began in May 2009 and was scheduled for completion at the end of last year, but the railway’s opening has been delayed twice. The line is now due to open next year.
> ...


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Modified Phase 3 Metro Construction Plan 

Newly added: 
Guangming Line with modified route and its south extension from Shenzhen North to Science Museum 
Bantian Line with modified route(old route on the map) from Pinghu to southwest Shenzhen
Shekou Line east extension to from Xinxiu to Liantang East
Longgang Line east extension from Shuanglong to Pingdi
Meilin Line west extension from Hongshuwan to somewhere in Qianhai

Possibly: 
Longhua Line from Qinghu to Guanlan Central
Yantian Line may be kicked out from Phase 3

Phase 3 construction period will then be extended as well. (formerly from 2011 to 2016)
now it is expected to be finished in 2018
Therefore, Phase 4 will be started later (possibly 2018 or 2020) with Nanbao Line(Line 10), Shajing Line(Line 13) and Eastern Express Line(Line 14) (Yantian Line is still to be considered in Phase 3)

Part of the modified plan of Phase 3:
blue lines are operating or under construction
red lines are waiting to be added


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

> The network will reach a length of 350km after Phase 3 is completed in 2016.


So no new lines until 2016?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Geography said:


> So no new lines until 2016?


was planning to. 2016 for Airport Line and probably Xili Line. Meilin Line is experiencing extreme difficulties so probably 2017.


----------



## Norge78 (Nov 14, 2010)

bearb

So what are the lines that will be open in 2016 and their total length?


Thanks for the pictures


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Norge78 said:


> bearb
> 
> So what are the lines that will be open in 2016 and their total length?
> 
> ...


Airport Line 51.7 km
Xili Line 30.2 km
Meilin Line 25.3 km
---------------------
107.2 km


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

Metro extension

SHENZHEN Metro’s Longgang Line will be extended southward from Yitian Station to the Futian Free Trade Zone area to ease commuting problems for area residents, Metro planners announced. 

The extension plan is included in the city’s Metro Phase III construction plan and will start after approval from upper-level authorities.

The Futian Free Trade Zone along the Shenzhen River is often regarded as a “forgotten corner” because buses can’t enter the area through nearby tunnels because of height restrictions, even though tens of thousands of people live in the area. 

Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2013-03/26/content_2419665.htm


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

SZMC Zhuzilin Deport Open Day
taken by me on 29th March

trains on show, 121 and 118, Bombardier Movia 456



























well...hard hat for the deport......









on train 118


















all other trains were out on track









door safety setting test









well... train 121... on check?


















emergency exit









more funcional trains













































driver train set


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Longgang Line Ailian Station on Fire
30th March


----------



## YannSZ (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ great reportage !


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Luobao line Hourui Station by me


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

*Shekou Line rated best Metro service*


> 2013-April-25 08:53 Shenzhen Daily
> Han Ximin
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Tram work to start this year*

CONSTRUCTION of tram tracks is scheduled to start in Longhua New Area by the end of this year. Trams are expected to be put into use in the new area next year, with speeds close to Metro trains’. 
Powered by electricity, the trams will run without an overhead pantograph — the device mounted on top of trams that connects with wires — on greenbelts in the middle of urban roads, said Zhao Penglin, head of the city’s rail construction office. 
Trams are staging a comeback worldwide thanks to increasingly severe traffic congestion and pollution from vehicle exhaust. They also are considered cost-effective and a relatively environmentally friendly mode of public transport. 
The cost of building Metro lines in Shenzhen is 700 million yuan (US$113 million) to 800 million yuan per kilometer. In contrast, it will cost only about 100 million to 120 million yuan per kilometer to build a tram line. (SD News) 



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2013-05/14/content_2479933.htm


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

DoubleU said:


> *Tram work to start this year*
> 
> Powered by electricity, the trams will run without an overhead pantograph — the device mounted on top of trams that connects with wires — on greenbelts in the middle of urban roads, said Zhao Penglin, head of the city’s rail construction office.
> [/URL]


So it will use an APS like system?


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

^^I assume that they will use the APS system but so far there is no further information available. At least not in English. I already can imagine the traffic chaos on the streets up in the north of Shenzhen if there is a tram riding on greenbelts in the middle of the streets. Also asking myself where they get the space for those greenbelts. If they narrow down the road to one lane in each direction the traffic is going to be even worse than now. Looking foward to their plans.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

It's about time that they increase the train capacity. Still 8 month to go though.



> *Train upgrades *
> HKMTR Shenzhen Co. has initiated plans to increase the capacity of trains on Longhua Line by changing trains from four carriages to six.
> The six-carriage trains will be put into use before the Spring Festival of 2014. The company has started buying doors and renovating power supplies and signal systems, company officials said.


Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2013-05/17/content_2484276.htm


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Four carriages now? Really? Even 6 is conservative for a large city. Terrible planning


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

DoubleU said:


> ^^I assume that they will use the APS system but so far there is no further information available. At least not in English. I already can imagine the traffic chaos on the streets up in the north of Shenzhen if there is a tram riding on greenbelts in the middle of the streets. Also asking myself where they get the space for those greenbelts. If they narrow down the road to one lane in each direction the traffic is going to be even worse than now. Looking foward to their plans.


I think by greenbelt they mean it will run on grassed track I don't think they mean they will change most of the boulevard into a park.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

z0rg said:


> ^^ Four carriages now? Really? Even 6 is conservative for a large city. Terrible planning


6 car A-size trains are somewhat respectable but ya china needs to move on to 8 or even 10 car consists for their tier I metro systems.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

saiho said:


> I think by greenbelt they mean it will run on grassed track I don't think they mean they will change most of the boulevard into a park.


 
Yes, sure not. I was thinking about something like that when they were writting about a greenbelt in the middle of the road:








Source: http://media1.abendzeitung-muenchen...b-d232-437d-be3e-600f2e1ad60e.normalized.jpeg


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Read news that Shenzhen is planning to provide free WIFI in the metro car by the end of June.


----------



## plukvdpetteflet (Jun 12, 2013)

Does any of you know any academic paper about the history of development of Shenzhen public transportation? In english? 

Please let me know i need it for a research.


----------



## Rail_Serbia (May 29, 2009)

DoubleU said:


> ^^I assume that they will use the APS system but so far there is no further information available. At least not in English. I already can imagine the traffic chaos on the streets up in the north of Shenzhen if there is a tram riding on greenbelts in the middle of the streets. Also asking myself where they get the space for those greenbelts. If they narrow down the road to one lane in each direction the *traffic* is going to be even worse than now. Looking foward to their plans.


Why mind of some people is so limited, to call "car traffic"-"traffic". 

Compared to other kinds of traffic, car traffic is the most unsuccessful in big cities. Tram traffic use 10 times lessen urban space per passenger, then car traffic. Also, tramway have the highest capacity at speed of 35km/h, but cars at 12km/h. Tram in Shenzen is a good choice, for in-city trips 2-10km. With stops every 500m, it would serve the neighbourhood better then busses.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Expert: Maglev a better choice for tourism line*

Han Ximin
[email protected]

MAGNETIC levitation technology is a better choice than standard rail for the city’s future Metro Line 8, a tourism line that will connect downtown Luohu District with Xiaomeisha in Yantian District, a Shenzhen Metro Co. senior engineer said.
Jian Lian has researched magnetic levitation, or maglev, trains for Shenzhen Metro for seven years. As planning discussions for the future Metro line accelerate, Jian recently said maglev technologies can significantly reduce vibrations, noise pollution, friction and risks of wheel malfunctions.
“Maglev trains are more environmentally friendly, quieter, quicker and cheaper than wheel-rail trains,” Jian said. 
Wheel-rail trains can travel up to 80 kilometers per hour, while low- to medium-speed maglev trains can reach 100 kilometers per hour. The trip between Luohu and Meisha could be reduced to 45 minutes, Jian said.
Using maglev technology for the 26-kilometer Metro Line 8 could save costs, as well, because it would be built above current roads. A wheel-rail train would be built underground.
Shenzhen Metro Co. has conducted maglev feasibility studies since 2006. Jian said experts from the Chinese Academy of Engineering have concluded that maglev is better than traditional Metro trains and low- and medium-speed maglev trains would be appropriate for Metro Line 8.
Jian said the radiation emissions that commuters fear would be low, at a level that doesn’t harm humans. Studies and field tests have shown that the radiation from maglev trains is equivalent to that from wheel-rail trains. In addition, Jian said, materials used in maglev trains can block radiation emissions. 
Shenzhen planning authorities have completed two separate plans for construction of Metro Line 8, one based on wheel-rail trains and one based on maglev trains.
Maglev train projects have drawn protests and been delayed or suspended in Beijing, Shanghai and Hangzhou over the past five years because of radiation concerns, primarily from residents who live near proposed lines. 
Shenzhen’s Metro Line 8, whether on wheels or magnets, will go through the Liantang, Shatoujiao, Yantian’ao and Meisha areas. 
If the wheel-rail plan is adopted, the western terminus would be at Guomao Station, which is an interchange station with the Luobao, Shekou and Huanzhong lines, and with the future Metro Line 9. 
If the maglev plan is adopted, the western terminus would be at Wenjin, an interchange station with the Shekou and Huanzhong lines and with the future Line 9. 
The two plans will be submitted to upper-level authorities for a final decision. The project’s start date is unknown.


Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2013-07/09/content_2544743.htm


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

I'm curious, why would it take 45 minutes to go from Luohu to Meisha? I thought maglev would be much faster for 30 km.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

This won't be an express line, but just a typical subway line but powered by maglev technology. Trains won't be going at 300-400 km/h like the one in Shanghai. I suspect this is similar to the Limino in Nagoya.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't help but say that this article shows how narrow minded urban rail planning has become in China. 



DoubleU said:


> Wheel-rail trains can travel up to 80 kilometers per hour, while low- to medium-speed maglev trains can reach 100 kilometers per hour.


Beijing Subway line 6 goes up to 100km/h Guangzhou Metro Line 3 goes up to 120km/h so I don't see the relevance here.



DoubleU said:


> Using maglev technology for the 26-kilometer Metro Line 8 could save costs, as well, because it would be built above current roads. A wheel-rail train would be built underground.


You could save even more money by building a standard elevated steel wheeled train. WTF are they thinking that conventional subway tech has to be built underground.



DoubleU said:


> Jian said the radiation emissions that commuters fear would be low, at a level that doesn’t harm humans. Studies and field tests have shown that the radiation from maglev trains is equivalent to that from wheel-rail trains. In addition, Jian said, materials used in maglev trains can block radiation emissions.


They write a block of text to assure people about the common concern about electromagnetic radiation while they rule out an elevated alignment based on the common concern of noise pollution.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

> .... Meilin Checkpoint is one of the most high-traffic checkpoints in the city, especially during rush hours. Citywide, 18 roads link to checkpoints and about 1.1 million vehicles and 5 million people go through checkpoints each day.
> To divert passengers and relieve traffic at Meilin, Shenzhen will expand the length of trains on Shenzhen Metro’s Longhua Line from the current four carriages to six. The six-carriage trains will be put into operation in 2014.
> In addition, the future Metro Line 6, which is under planning and will provide service from Shenzhen North Railway Station to Songgang, Bao’an District, will be extended southward to Futian.
> Shenzhen also has applied to the National Development and Reform Commission to advance Metro Line 16 into its third phase of planning and construction, planned for 2011-16.
> The construction of Metro Line 16, which will connect Longgang and Futian, will probably start in 2015. It will pass through Meilin Checkpoint and play a key role in relieving traffic in the area, commission members said. (Han Ximin)


Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2013-07/11/content_2547017.htm


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

I also don't understand why they have this ongoing discussion about wether to use maglev or wheel-rail trains. If the maglev plan will be built they definitely have to start with an underground terminus in Wenjin because it is in a very dense urban part in Luohu. Plus, I don't see the advantage of building an elevated line to Xiaomeisha as there are a lot of mountains, so at the end they also need to built some tunnels to go through and Xiaomeisha has, as well as Dameisha, pretty limited space above ground. Furthermore they should consider the maintenance costs of a maglev fleet (is it higher/lower?), that you can't use those cars on other lines and vice versa and of course the aesthetic impact on the shoreline of an elevated line.
What happened to the plans to extend the whole line to Dapeng? There are every week some articles on the local newspaper that they gonna restrict the cars to this areas on holidays and during weekends. An extension could greatly relieve the car traffic. It took us last time 5 hours to Nan'ao from Coco Park by car.


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

With China experimenting with just about every form of urban transport, I'm surprised they haven't tried using tire-based VAL systems (the Beijing T3 one doesn't count).


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

ddes said:


> With China experimenting with just about every form of urban transport, I'm surprised they haven't tried using tire-based VAL systems (the Beijing T3 one doesn't count).


Since China is trying to cut down on energy consumption, it makes sense they don't go for tyre-based systems, since those have higher energy consumption.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

DoubleU said:


> I also don't understand why they have this ongoing discussion about wether to use maglev or wheel-rail trains. If the maglev plan will be built they definitely have to start with an underground terminus in Wenjin because it is in a very dense urban part in Luohu. Plus, I don't see the advantage of building an elevated line to Xiaomeisha as there are a lot of mountains, so at the end they also need to built some tunnels to go through and Xiaomeisha has, as well as Dameisha, pretty limited space above ground. Furthermore they should consider the maintenance costs of a maglev fleet (is it higher/lower?), that you can't use those cars on other lines and vice versa and of course the aesthetic impact on the shoreline of an elevated line.
> What happened to the plans to extend the whole line to Dapeng? There are every week some articles on the local newspaper that they gonna restrict the cars to this areas on holidays and during weekends. An extension could greatly relieve the car traffic. It took us last time 5 hours to Nan'ao from Coco Park by car.


While China has money to invest, they should always go for underground metro, unless the terrain doesn't allow it (see Chongqing with their monorail), or unless the lines go way out into the suburbs where they can't possibly imagine land value going up much, in that case they could remain elevated. In most other cases, land will rise in value so much that elevated rail is just gonna seem like a horrible choice in hindsight.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

ddes said:


> With China experimenting with just about every form of urban transport, I'm surprised they haven't tried using tire-based VAL systems (the Beijing T3 one doesn't count).


I think they will once they start thinking about building medium capacity feeder lines.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Shangshuijing Metro Station Shenzhen City China by dcmaster, on Flickr


Shangshuijing Metro Station Shenzhen City China by dcmaster, on Flickr


Shangshuijing Metro Station Shenzhen City China by dcmaster, on Flickr

"One of the most unusual station on the network. One entrance opens out in a car park behind some old apartment buildings and the other is up a hill in a farmer field. Also the concourse is a rounded shape that I've onle ever seen on one other station"


Shangshuijing Metro Station Shenzhen City China by dcmaster, on Flickr


Shangshuijing Metro Station Shenzhen City China by dcmaster, on Flickr


Shangshuijing Metro Station Shenzhen City China by dcmaster, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

saiho said:


> I think they will once they start thinking about building medium capacity feeder lines.


What about Guangzhou APM? It's got Bombardier APM100 rolling stock which uses rubber tyres.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Highcliff said:


> may I make an off topic comment?
> there is a burger king in shenzhen....:banana::banana::cheers::cheers2::cheers:


No offense, but Burger King is just about everywhere... and I don't know if that's a reason to celebrate :lol:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Silly_Walks said:


> No offense, but Burger King is just about everywhere... and I don't know if that's a reason to celebrate :lol:


From my personal observation BK is somewhat less popular in Shenzhen and elsewhere in China where I've been (Guangzhou and Shanghai). KFC and McD, on the other hand, are almost literally everywhere. I've got an impression that Chinese really love KFC. I don't know why but even I started eating KFC while in China despite normally never doing that anywhere else. Then again, in most other countries you won't get chicken fried rice in KFC (same applies to McD). :lol:


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Pansori said:


> From my personal observation BK is somewhat less popular in Shenzhen and elsewhere in China where I've been (Guangzhou and Shanghai). KFC and McD, on the other hand, are almost literally everywhere. I've got an impression that Chinese really love KFC. I don't know why but even I started eating KFC while in China despite normally never doing that anywhere else. Then again, in most other countries you won't get chicken fried rice in KFC (same applies to McD). :lol:


lol I had the same experience almost to the letter... but the cheer on a sighting of a 'rare' Burger King in Shenzhen?

Now, if it were an In-N-Out Burger, that would be a whole other story :lol:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Pansori said:


> From my personal observation BK is somewhat less popular in Shenzhen and elsewhere in China where I've been (Guangzhou and Shanghai). KFC and McD, on the other hand, are almost literally everywhere. I've got an impression that Chinese really love KFC. I don't know why but even I started eating KFC while in China despite normally never doing that anywhere else. Then again, in most other countries you won't get chicken fried rice in KFC (same applies to McD). :lol:


Pansori your observation is very true. KFC is the most successful US fast food chain in China. The key point is that they introduced various local food into their menu. They even created a pure Chinese fast food chain called East Dawning (ED) to compete with the local chains. Recently they acquired a local Chinese hot-pot restauran chain Little Sheep. Currently Yum group (including KFC/Pizza Hut/ED/Little sheep brands) has almost 5000 stores in Chna and they target 8000 stores in 5 years.

Sorry for the off-topic post.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

big-dog said:


> Pansori your observation is very true. KFC is the most successful US fast food chain in China. The key point is that they introduced various local food into their menu. They even created a pure Chinese fast food chain called East Dawning (ED) to compete with the local chains. Recently they acquired a local Chinese hot-pot restauran chain Little Sheep. Currently Yum group (including KFC/Pizza Hut/ED/Little sheep brands) has almost 5000 stores in Chna and they target 8000 stores in 5 years.
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic post.


Sorry for some more off-topic, but do you know anything about Mr. Lee/PC Lee? I saw that fast food chain a lot, and it seemed to be very Chinese. Whenever I ordered there people were very surprised.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Are you talking about the beef noodle fast food chain? It used to be popular but not much as now. Kunfu (真功夫) and Yonghe (永和大王) can be seen almost everywhere now. Yonghe is my favorite Chinese fast food/snack brand.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Silly_Walks said:


> No offense, but Burger King is just about everywhere... and I don't know if that's a reason to celebrate :lol:


Still, if I'm right, in Hanzghou there is only one Burger King. Sorry for off-topic.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Some stupid on topic questions:

Which fast food brands in Shenzhen are conveniently packed so that they can be consumed aboard metro trains without spilling food?

Where are waste bins on Shenzhen metro trains? Are they convenient to access?

Are the bins suitably large and emptied often enough, or do they fill up promptly so they are useless most time?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Finnaly it's back to topic  If I remember correctly eating is not allowed on Shenzhen metro though I don't know if it's enforced or not.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

big-dog said:


> Finnaly it's back to topic  If I remember correctly eating is not allowed on Shenzhen metro though I don't know if it's enforced or not.


I know I'm probably not an expert here but I have never seen anyone eating on a metro in Shenzhen (or Guangzhou for that matter). I think those station guards may be watching that. I think it's a good idea not to allow eating onboard. You just DON'T want someone eating in a packed train during rush hour.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

Pansori said:


> I know I'm probably not an expert here but I have never seen anyone eating on a metro in Shenzhen (or Guangzhou for that matter). I think those station guards may be watching that. I think it's a good idea not to allow eating onboard. You just DON'T want someone eating in a packed train during rush hour.


Yeah, it's forbidden to eat and drink on the metro train. There are also no litter bins on the train, only on platforms. I was even stopped and forced by an employee to finish my beer before boarding. But this was on the Line 4 which is operated by the Hong Kong MTR. There are also some other things forbidden these days, mostly to keep stations, platforms and trains clean. Otherwise you would see people with live stock or anything else on the train.
About Burger King in Shenzhen/China. If I am correct, besides being the first city in China where a McDonald's opened, Shenzhen was the first city with a BK. Now they seems to be "everywhere". I know of at least 5 BK's in town. Sure, much less than KFC and McD, and they are also don't promote their delivery service (coz they have non?!) nor being open 24/7.

Some related news about the public transportation in SZ:

*Pingshan tram*

PINGSHAN will start building its new 18.2-kilometer tram line in June 2014 that will link Yonghu Metro Station on Line 14 with Xincheng Railway Station.
The tram line will have 21 stations, including three interchange stations with Metro Lines 3 and 14, as well as a high-speed train station. It will take about 30 minutes to go from one end of the line to the other, according to a report by the Pingshan New Area Government.

Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2013-08/12/content_2585167.htm


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

xeror said:


> :nuts: I wonder how many lanes were there before the construction started. The road looks so wide!!


Two lanes in each direction! The scale of construction, especially underground, is massive. Before the metro Phase 2 was opened there was only Huaqiang Lu metro station, the busiest station in SZ with around 60,000 passengers a day. Now, there are 3 stations of three different lines directly at HuaQiangBei Rd. and another one a bit towards east. After Phase 3 will be completed there will be even more metro stations serving the area. I once read that there are currently 200,000 people a day going around at HuaQiangBei and doing their business and shopping.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

DoubleU said:


> PINGSHAN will start building its new 18.2-kilometer tram line[...] It will take about 30 minutes to go from one end of the line to the other


An average of 36 km/h? That's metro speed territory. Can 'about 30 minutes' also be 39 minutes?


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

How many lines are uc and proposed


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

FM 2258 said:


> ^^
> 
> I'm curious, why would it take 45 minutes to go from Luohu to Meisha? I thought maglev would be much faster for 30 km.


it is a midium-low speed maglev.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

DoubleU said:


> I also don't understand why they have this ongoing discussion about wether to use maglev or wheel-rail trains. If the maglev plan will be built they definitely have to start with an underground terminus in Wenjin because it is in a very dense urban part in Luohu. Plus, I don't see the advantage of building an elevated line to Xiaomeisha as there are a lot of mountains, so at the end they also need to built some tunnels to go through and Xiaomeisha has, as well as Dameisha, pretty limited space above ground. Furthermore they should consider the maintenance costs of a maglev fleet (is it higher/lower?), that you can't use those cars on other lines and vice versa and of course the aesthetic impact on the shoreline of an elevated line.
> What happened to the plans to extend the whole line to Dapeng? There are every week some articles on the local newspaper that they gonna restrict the cars to this areas on holidays and during weekends. An extension could greatly relieve the car traffic. It took us last time 5 hours to Nan'ao from Coco Park by car.


once the line is selected to use maglev, it will be totally above ground. even in Luohu. That's why it won't be going to Guomao anymore and only stops in Wenjin.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Pansori said:


> I'd like to make a little observation about the metro in Shenzhen which also applies to Guangzhou. I did exactly the same observation in Shanghai last year.
> 
> It's about the 'delay' between the carriage doors have closed and the train starting to move. I know this is a little 'nerdy' even for SSC but I just don't understand why after the train and the platform screen doors have shut and all the visual and sound indicators have switched off the train does not start to move for another 8-9 seconds (it may range from ~7 to ~12 seconds but 8 seconds would probably happen in 80% of cases).
> 
> ...


in Shenzhen, the driver has to get off the train and observe the loading situation on platform. and the driver will on board again after the doors are clear and start to move on.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Pansori said:


> But why? Why do drivers in Hong Kong don't need to do checks on the screens or gestures and board the train while similar train and system in Shenzhen (which is actually newer and should be more technologically advanced) requires that?
> 
> I'm not saying they don't need to double check the screens but we are comparing other systems which use similar standards and rolling stock and yet they start moving quicker after doors are closed. Why?


i think it is just different way of management. in china, they think they will do it well with monitoring everything. and they think a number of people are less educated so they treat everyone as an uneducated person to avoid any problem may occur when boarding, such as rushing into the doors while they are closing. there was an accident happened in Shanghai which was caused by rushing into doors. A person was kept between the car doors and platform screen doors, the driver didn't notice and the train moved......

in HK, they tend to use machine more than people as their labour cost is high. in China, they tend to use people more than machine as people are cheaper.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Puppetgeneral said:


> Could Shenzhen beat Guangzhou in most lines and better system? Or Guangzhou would still be better


Guangzhou is way larger than Shenzhen (3 Guangzhous = 1 Shenzhen)
So Shenzhen will not beat Guangzhou in neither the number of lines nor total length. Shenzhen will be Guangzhou in the ratio of coverage


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I totally agree with Pansori. And then, I would add quite a great time of dwell BEFORE the doors open, not only after. In Hong Kong that doesn't exist yet the trains are much much longer.
> 
> I don't know for sure but it seems to me the button of opening/closing the doors is AT the station, and not in the driver's cab.


i think they driver may have a remote control =P


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Really? I thought Koreans mostly use hangul these days in their metro systems particularly rather than hanja, but the exit sign is clearly in Chinese or Japanese: 出口. Always possible for it to be multilingual though. Korea seems to be quite good at that.


in Chinese is 出口, in Japanese will be 改札. but i believe Korean system has four languages used in signs (Korean, English, Chinese and Japanese) to comfort visitors?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Puppetgeneral said:


> How many lines are uc and proposed


3 are UC: 
Xili line, 
Meilin line and 
Airport line

6 are planning to be started in 2014: 
Shekou line east extension to Liantang West, 
Longhua line north extension to Guanlan, 
Longgang line east extension to Pingdi, 
Guangming line and maybe its south extension to Science Museum, 
Meilin line west extension to Qianhai South and
Bantian line.

Also, Longhua Tram System Phase 1 and Pingshan Tram System Phase 1 may be started in 2014.

other planned: 
Huanzhong line south extension to Chiwan, 
Longgang line south extension to Futian Duty Free Zone,
Yantian line,
Airport line east extension to Shanghai Hotel near Huaqiang North,
Nanbao line,
Pingshan line,
Shajing line,
Eastern Express line,
Shiyan line,
Qianhai-Nanshan Circular line,
Pinghu line,
Longping line and
Fuyong line.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

bearb said:


> Guangzhou is way larger than Shenzhen (3 Guangzhous = 1 Shenzhen)
> So Shenzhen will not beat Guangzhou in neither the number of lines nor total length. Shenzhen will be Guangzhou in the ratio of coverage


It is true that Guangzhou has area of 7434 square km. But much of it is the sparsely settled Conghua and Zengcheng cities. Nansha district is also sparsely settled.

So if you take off Conghua, Zengcheng and Nansha, the rest of Guangzhou is just 3315 square km, and 10,8 million people.

Shenzhen is 2050 square km. And only Dapeng New District is sparsely settled. Shenzhen without counting Dapeng is 1756 square km, and 10,2 million people.

But Dongguan is right next to Shenzhen. Every single subdistrict and town of Dongguan is more densely settled than either Zengcheng city or Dapeng New District. So Shenzhen plus Dongguan minus Dapeng looks like 4220 square km of continuous city. Bigger than central Guangzhou - and much more populous, at 18,4 million people!

How many metro lines cross Shenzhen-Dongguan border (excluding the railway lines Kowloon-Canton and Shenzhen North-Guangzhou South that also cross this border)?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

by 654881633
http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-321670-1-1.html


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

I took a few photos in July. It happens that all photos are from Shekou line 

Shekou line train between Keyuan and Hongshuwan stations. I really like the visual information systems fitted on some (not all) trains


*Dengliang station*


Dengliang Station which serves the *Shekou Line*


All (?) stations in Shenzhen have platform screen doors and monitors showing platform information as well as ads (with sound)


Blue LED lights with platform screen doors


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

chornedsnorkack said:


> How many metro lines cross Shenzhen-Dongguan border (excluding the railway lines Kowloon-Canton and Shenzhen North-Guangzhou South that also cross this border)?


the Shenzhen-Dongguan-Guangzhou Regional rapid transit line, Dongguan metro line 4 and Dongguan metro line 2.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

saiho said:


> the Shenzhen-Dongguan-Guangzhou Regional rapid transit line, Dongguan metro line 4 and Dongguan metro line 2.


These are all still to be built, right?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Silly_Walks said:


> These are all still to be built, right?


yes


----------



## jason102 (Dec 21, 2008)

bearb said:


> 3 are UC:
> Xili line,
> Meilin line and
> Airport line
> ...


So when will the next line open, and what line will it be? Will the Xili line be the next to open? Wikipedia is saying 2016 for all lines under construction, but perhaps some of the U/C lines now can be opened earlier?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

jason102 said:


> So when will the next line open, and what line will it be? Will the Xili line be the next to open? Wikipedia is saying 2016 for all lines under construction, but perhaps some of the U/C lines now can be opened earlier?


Nope, nothing major will open in 3 years. It seems Shenzhen is going to open projects wave by wave. Until it becomes big enough to be like Beijing or Shanghai; projects so numerous that there will be openings every year. I see that happening beyond 2017.


----------



## jason102 (Dec 21, 2008)

saiho said:


> Nope, nothing major will open in 3 years. It seems Shenzhen is going to open projects wave by wave. Until it becomes big enough to be like Beijing or Shanghai; projects so numerous that there will be openings every year. I see that happening beyond 2017.


Do you or anyone have an updated SZ metro map for 2020? The Wikipedia map and page content seems really out of date, with incorrect/old station names and inconsistent terminal station names for the U/C lines set to open by 2016.

For example, Xili Station just started construction, and it will be the transfer station for lines 5 (Huanzhong Line), 7 (Xili Line), and 15 (Shiyan Line?) according to a recent post by big-dog, but the Wiki map for 2020 doesn't show this correctly (it says the station is Xi Lu not Xi Li).


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

jason102 said:


> So when will the next line open, and what line will it be? Will the Xili line be the next to open? Wikipedia is saying 2016 for all lines under construction, but perhaps some of the U/C lines now can be opened earlier?


Hopefully Airport Line in late 2015. To some of us, we think the part between Airport and Qianhaiwan is progressing well, which can be opened earlier. but SZMC still consider to opened the whole line in one go.
Xili Line is planned to be opened partly, first part will be from Xili Lake to Antuo Hill in 2016 and then the rest in 2016 or 2017
Meilin line will be opened in 2017


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Longgang line peak-time special service from Tangkeng to Huaxin


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxfaN7MmiJU


Peak-time at Laojie Station Platform 1 Longgang line East Bound to Shuanglong


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjOtOhLYOTI


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Huanzhong line travel from Changlingpi to Tanglang


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kcLWTgbJi8


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

saiho said:


> the Shenzhen-Dongguan-Guangzhou Regional rapid transit line, Dongguan metro line 4 and Dongguan metro line 2.


I was about to ask about this line and found this:
http://www.legco.gov.hk/yr06-07/chinese/panels/tp/tp_rdp/papers/tp_rdp0105cb1-573-4-c.pdf


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

Inter-city rail work to start this year

WORK will start this year on the Shenzhen section of an inter-city rail line connecting Shenzhen, Dongguan and Huizhou, local transportation authorities said.
Construction plans include numerous connections between Shenzhen Metro lines and rail lines in Dongguan and Huizhou.
Shenzhen and Dongguan have decided to establish transfer platforms for Shenzhen’s future Metro Line 11 and Dongguan’s R3 Line, for example, at Haiyue Garden Station and Pedestrian Street Station in Dongguan’s Chang’an Township.
Shenzhen Metro Line 6, linking Shenzhen North Station and Songgang Subdistrict in Longgang District, will have a transfer platform at Lilin Station on the Dongguan R1 Line. 
Huizhou’s Metro Line 6 will have a transfer platform with the future Shenzhen Metro Line 14, which will link Gangxia North Station and Kengzi Subdistrict in Pingshan New Area.
Shenzhen’s existing Longgang Line will be extended to the Pingdi and Kengzi areas under future plans that also include the link with Huizhou. 
Additionally, the future, regional Metro Line 12 in Longgang District will offer a connection with Huizhou rail, Shenzhen Special Zone Daily reported, quoting Shenzhen rail construction officials.
According to a rail project cooperation agreement signed by leaders of the three cities earlier this year, Metro Line 11 will provide an express link between central Futian District and Shenzhen’s airport, while Line 6 will link the airport with Longhua and Guangming new areas and will be extended to link with Dongguan’s rail system.
Construction of the Huizhou part of the intercity rail line will start in 2015. The line will start at Huiyang in Huizhou and travels to Luohu and Longgang districts. 
The projects are expected to further facilitate the integration of the three cities.
Shenzhen’s Metro Line 11 is expected to cost about 33.2 billion yuan (US$5.41 billion), span 51.6 kilometers and be finished by the end of 2016. Part of the line is scheduled to open for trials at the end of 2015. 



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2013-10/18/content_2654436.htm


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

They should connect Zhaoqing to Foshan and to Guangzhou, although they not become one megacity, they could at least share transportation systems...


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

DoubleU said:


> Inter-city rail work to start this year
> 
> WORK will start this year on the Shenzhen section of an inter-city rail line connecting Shenzhen, Dongguan and Huizhou, local transportation authorities said.
> Construction plans include numerous connections between Shenzhen Metro lines and rail lines in Dongguan and Huizhou.
> ...


"Transfer platforms"?

That´s a problem - what´s needed is same train running through.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Has Huizhou[s metro been approved and if so when is the estimated start of construction?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.szdaily.com/content/2013-10/22/content_8649822.htm


> *Longhua Line to launch 6-carriage trains before Spring Festival in 2014*
> 
> 2013-October-22 08:53 Shenzhen Daily
> Han Ximin
> ...


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

Metro names

THE names of existing Shenzhen Metro lines will be changed into a combination of Arabic numerals and Chinese names, Shenzhen Metro Group recently announced online.
Luobao Line, for example, will become Line 1 Luobao Line. Future lines will be named by Arabic numerals only, in an effort to help passengers remember and identify different lines more easily as 15 Metro lines are built in coming years. 

Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2013-10/23/content_2659622.htm


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

This is nice, but I just noticed that across the way Hong Kong doesn't number their lines. Are people in Shenzhen having trouble remembering line names?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

That's a smart move.
Numbers are better idea than a real names. It's easier to remember them plus much shorter to write. Take an example of long London metro names comparing to an easy numbers system in Paris.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

DoubleU said:


> Metro names
> 
> THE names of existing Shenzhen Metro lines will be changed into a combination of Arabic numerals and Chinese names, Shenzhen Metro Group recently announced online.
> Luobao Line, for example, will become Line 1 Luobao Line. Future lines will be named by Arabic numerals only, in an effort to help passengers remember and identify different lines more easily as 15 Metro lines are built in coming years.
> ...


I guess the names don't work. They change Line # to names in 2008 and in 2013 they go back. Personally I like having names associated with the lanes, gives the line some character.


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

All they've gotta do now is remove the "Lu"s from China's subway station names and I'll be happy.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

ddes said:


> All they've gotta do now is remove the "Lu"s from China's subway station names and I'll be happy.


Lu means road, so it doesn't make any sense removing them.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

by jason130
http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-337141-1-1.html



>


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

by benlau

improvement work in progress in Hourui Station for the openning of new airport terminal



















transit platform for local bus M416 direct from Hourui Metro Station to Airport (former Terminal 3/new terminal)









Ground Transportation Center for New Terminal


















Metro Line 11 entrance in the future


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Land dispute delays Metro project by 1 yr*

CONSTRUCTION of Fulin Station on the future Metro Line 7 has been delayed by more than a year because of a land dispute with residents that could affect the schedule for the line’s opening, Shenzhen Metro Co. said Wednesday. 
Sixty-seven other stations in the city’s third phase of Metro projects are under way or in planning as scheduled. 
Fulin Station is planned for a site west of Futian River and north of Shenzhen River, and will serve future development in the Shenzhen-Hong Kong border river area. The Huanggang border area is west of the site. 
Because the project needs to temporarily occupy public space at a nearby housing estate, where many border inspection officers live, it drew strong opposition and protests from residents. The project contractor tried to negotiate with residents dozens of times since last September, but failed. 
Video clips provided by Shenzhen Metro show residents pushing down fences, slapping construction workers and chasing them with iron bars. 
“The project has been delayed for 16 months and caused a loss of nearly 10 million yuan (US$1.6 million),” the contractor said. 
Shenzhen Metro said the government only offers compensation for relocations, so because the Fulin Station project would only temporarily occupy 500 square meters of the housing estates’ public space, residents aren’t eligible for compensation. 
To minimize impacts, a Metro design company has reduced the station’s size and promised to restore the occupied area and reinforce buildings near the project after the underground work is completed. 
Future lines 7, 9 and 11 — all in the city’s third phase of Metro development — will total about 105 kilometers and are scheduled to open in December 2016. 
Line 7 will run between Lishui Road in Xili, Nanshan District, and Tai’an Road in Luohu District. It will link the Xili, Longzhu, Chegongmiao, Huaqiangbei, Sungang, Tianbei and Buxin areas. (Richard Han)

Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2013-11/22/content_2693138.htm


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i531xa_BmDg



>


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Huge spending on Metro projects questioned*

DEPUTIES to the Shenzhen Municipal People’s Congress criticized the costs of local Metro projects Monday during a forum on transportation issues, Shenzhen Evening News reported.
Three deputies on the budget planning committee raised concerns about the government’s heavy spending on public transportation from four perspectives: reasonable planning of public transportation, sustainable investment, smooth management and upgrades amid an economic transformation.
Deputy Liu Luyu said government spending has focused overwhelmingly on public transportation, as the yearly budget for rail transportation is about 20 billion yuan (US$3.28 billion).
Deputy Zheng Xuding cited a long list of transportation spending figures. 
The city government’s transportation spending totaled 84.9 billion yuan from June 2008 to June 2013, Zheng said, adding that Shenzhen Metro projects have been much more expensive than a comparable project constructed by a Hong Kong company.
Spending on Metro’s 16-km Longhua Line, funded by MTR Hong Kong, totaled 6 billion yuan, or 375 million yuan per kilometer. The first and second phases of Shenzhen’s Metro development included 178 kilometers of rail at a total cost of 100 billion yuan, or 560 million yuan per kilometer.
The budget for the 70-km third phase of Shenzhen’s Metro development amounts to 160 billion yuan, or 940 million yuan per kilometer.
“Why is the cost of the Longhua Line by MTR Hong Kong 370 million yuan per kilometer while costs of Shenzhen’s second and third phases of Metro projects are snowballing?” Zheng asked.
Some government officials responded to that question by saying the Longhua Line cost less because a 10-km section was built above ground, which is much cheaper than building underground. Officials also said the second phase of Metro development had additional costs such as affordable housing along the rail line, supporting public transit facilities around Metro stations and compensations for demolished buildings.
Those answers didn’t convince the deputies.
In a vote on whether the 940-million-yuan cost of the third phase of Metro development is reasonable, not a single deputy raised their hand in support.
Deputy Xiao Youmei said a lesson should be learned from the bankruptcy of Detroit in the United States. She said the heavy investment of 200 billion yuan on Shenzhen’s rail transportation is appalling, and warned that the results of over-budget spending could be disastrous and would unfairly victimize taxpayers.



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2013-12/12/content_2717387.htm


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

> Deputy Xiao Youmei said a lesson should be learned from the bankruptcy of Detroit in the United States.


The bankruptcy of Detroit was caused by overspending on metro projects?


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen definitely needs more metro lines. They are much overused.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

DoubleU said:


> *Huge spending on Metro projects questioned*
> 
> DEPUTIES to the Shenzhen Municipal People’s Congress criticized the costs of local Metro projects Monday during a forum on transportation issues, Shenzhen Evening News reported.
> Three deputies on the budget planning committee raised concerns about the government’s heavy spending on public transportation from four perspectives: reasonable planning of public transportation, sustainable investment, smooth management and upgrades amid an economic transformation.
> ...


Regardless it raises a good point elevation is the key to reducing costs.


----------



## mthmchris (Jun 13, 2010)

The way I see it, there's no real reason why (at least most of) the Huanzhong line needed to be below ground. Shangshuijing ain't exactly Manhattan in terms of density.


----------



## mthmchris (Jun 13, 2010)

By the way, this is the map for the planned lines, I don't believe it's been posted here. Didn't realize that Chegongmiao would be the interchange station for four (!) lines.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Shangshuijing - is it the name of Shenzhen CBD?


----------



## xavier114fch (Sep 6, 2011)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Shangshuijing - is it the name of Shenzhen CBD?


No


----------



## mthmchris (Jun 13, 2010)

Shangshuijing is in Longgang, a stop on the Huanzhong line. A couple pages back there was that news article of the subway stop that came out directly into a farmhouse.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I see. Thanks.


----------



## DoubleU (Feb 27, 2012)

*Futian aiming for high-speed rail hub in ’14*

SEHNZHEN residents likely will be able to access high-speed trains to Guangzhou in downtown Futian District by the end of 2014, after the city opens a massive underground station that will serve five Metro lines and the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong High-Speed Railway, Shenzhen Special Zone Daily reported yesterday. 
Construction of 37 kilometers of the railway’s 48-kilometer Shenzhen section has been completed, rail authorities said, and construction of the section between Shenzhen and West Kowloon in Hong Kong is expected to be completed by the end of 2015. 
The comprehensive transportation hub located under Yitian Road in the Futian CBD has a planned construction area equivalent to 192 soccer fields and could be the biggest of its kind in Asia when completed. It will have three underground stories, with the first story a transfer hall, the second for Metro operation and the third for the high-speed rail line. 
Shenzhen currently has 178 kilometers of rail transportation in operation, ranking fourth among Chinese cities. 
The city’s rail transportation network has seen an increase in passengers this year with a daily average of about 2.5 million, a boost of 17 percent from 2012’s average. Metro users are accounting for a larger portion of the city’s total public transportation passengers, rising from 13 percent in 2012 to 25 percent in 2013. 
The third phase of the city’s multi-year Metro development plan includes six lines, three of which — lines 7, 9 and 11 — are expected to open in 2016. The other three — lines 6, 8 and 16 — are still in construction preparation stages due to delays resulting from land acquisition disagreements or other construction-related disputes. 
When completed and combined with the five current Metro lines, the third phase of development will give the city 350 kilometers of rail. (Anna Zhao)





Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2013-12/19/content_2725285.htm


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Metro Group: Shenzhen Metro to be profitable 15 years










I have never liked how the Shenzhen Metro has some of China's most expensive subway fares but at least they have a goal or plan in mind. Pic somewhat related.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

saiho said:


> I have never liked how the Shenzhen Metro has some of China's most expensive subway fares but at least they have a goal or plan in mind. Pic somewhat related.


It's very surprising. The city which is close to Hong Kong is in loses? So how much cost is in dollars?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

dimlys1994 said:


> It's very surprising. The city which is close to Hong Kong is in loses? So how much cost is in dollars?


Why surprising? Shenzhen as a whole is still very much a city under construction, let alone its metro network.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Shenzhen Metro Transported 914 million people in 2013.

Source


----------



## cfredo (Jul 9, 2012)

Are there any renders for the underground HSR station in Futian?


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

dimlys1994 said:


> It's very surprising. The city which is close to Hong Kong is in loses? So how much cost is in dollars?


I've been twice in Shenzhen and every time I buy a one-day card, it's just 20 yuan (in Shanghai it's 18).


----------



## jason102 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello Shenzhen Metro fans! 

After a lot of hard work, I've finished adding all the lines planned in the government's official long-term plan to my Metro Map Viewer software:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28113340/MetroLineMapViewer.html

Drag the time scrubber/slider at the top to go forward and back in time. If you're in China, you may need a VPN/proxy to load Google Maps.

I used the government's latest (updated as of November 2012) long-term 2030 plan to compile this:
http://www.szpl.gov.cn/xxgk/tzgg/csghgg/201211/t20121119_77581.htm

Here's the direct link to the 2030 map (compressed as a rar):
http://www.szpl.gov.cn/xxgk/tzgg/csghgg/201211/P020121119621995047553.rar

I have a bunch of questions for the metro experts:
- Is this 2012 official 2030 long-term map the latest masterplan long-term map issued by the Shenzhen government? If not, where can I get the latest on the website? (My Chinese isn't good enough to do a really thorough search.)
- Please let me know if any line opening dates should be changed. For instance, someone in this forum said line 11 might be opened in 2015, but then I read a news article here http://www.szdaily.com/content/2013-12/27/content_8930569.htm saying 2016. 
- Please focus especially on the small extensions to existing lines.
- On line 5, the Huanzhong Line, there's a station called Liuxiandong. However, I think the government plan has a mistake - the west branch of the Xili Line terminates with a station of the same name! Any ideas?
- The masterplan says that for the Qiannan line (line 17 - the "loop" line) in Nanshan District, it will pass through a station called "Qianhai", but the Qianhai station on line 5 and line 9 it will pass through seem to be a bit far away from where line 17 is planned to be?
- How can I get the stations and their locations for the other lines? Perhaps more detailed maps can be found on the Shenzhen city planning website? I was only able to go so far using Baidu Maps 
- I can't be very accurate when it comes to line colors unfortunately, but if anyone thinks they know what line will have what color, let me know!
- Is there a fixed naming strategy for East/West/North/South for the metro lines? For example, is it "West Changhong Rd" or "Changhong West Rd"? I think I've seen both orders used, perhaps between different Chinese cities. 
---

Here's an article mentioning how 4 new lines were added to the latest official (as of Nov 2012) 2030 long-term plan: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-11/21/content_2284317.htm 
- In total, by 2030 Shenzhen metro's total length will equal that of Shenzhen to Changsha in Hunan Province!

There's been some progress on Line 11, the Airport Line, in case anyone missed this news: http://www.szdaily.com/content/2013-12/27/content_8930569.htm

As I add other Pearl River Delta city lines (Dongguan and Huizhou are my next targets), I will adjust Shenzhen's to show how they'll connect all the nearby cities. In fact, my goal is to add all the long-term metro lines so that in the end we'll be able to see all of China light up in a blaze of metro glory! 

HOWEVER, *I'm looking for people to help me work on this!* Adding the lines and stations take a long time, and I know there are other people out there who 1) know these things better than I do, and 2) can fluently read Chinese in order to do these Chinese searches for the required information. Please send me a message or post in the following Creative Corner 2D Drawings thread so we can get in touch!: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110358309#post110358309

The above thread also has information related to the technical aspects of this software.

Be a part of creating THE MASTER PLAN - CHINA: 2030!


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

What info do you have on Huizhou's metro?


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

As I add other Pearl River Delta city lines (Dongguan and Huizhou are my next targets), I will adjust Shenzhen's to show how they'll connect all the nearby cities. In fact, my goal is to add all the long-term metro lines so that in the end we'll be able to see all of China light up in a blaze of metro glory! 


jason102

It is indeed a worthy project.


----------



## jason102 (Dec 21, 2008)

kunming tiger said:


> What info do you have on Huizhou's metro?


None at this time, and it appears SSC doesn't have a thread for it. However, we can start by doing a search - at the very top the Baike page has a few preliminary metro maps:
http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=惠州地铁&rsv_...&rsv_sug4=1953&rsv_sug1=4&rsv_sug2=0&inputT=5

I'd love to get my hands on the originals of some of those maps - they're unfortunately very blurry...

Try also doing an image search to see what comes up.

EDIT: Oh wait, those maps are for a 轻轨 system ("light rail"). So I guess those are trams, not metro lines?


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

Great work, jason102! Thanks a lot for making that map. I've been looking for something like it.


----------



## jason102 (Dec 21, 2008)

jason102 said:


> None at this time, and it appears SSC doesn't have a thread for it. However, we can start by doing a search - at the very top the Baike page has a few preliminary metro maps:
> http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=惠州地铁&rsv_...&rsv_sug4=1953&rsv_sug1=4&rsv_sug2=0&inputT=5
> 
> I'd love to get my hands on the originals of some of those maps - they're unfortunately very blurry...
> ...


I figured out the difference - 轻轨 and 地铁 ("light rail" and "subway/metro") are pretty much the same thing. The only big and important difference is that the light rail version has narrower trains - for example lines 5, 6, and 8 in Shanghai - those are "light rail", or 轻轨 metro lines. However, both versions run on railway tracks, so are still pretty much the same thing. Therefore, Huizhou really will have a metro system in the sense of what we like to think of the definition of "metro" - it will not be a tram system! Here's where I found my answer:
http://www.huizhou.cn/jrhz_bbs/bbs_h...917_267885.htm


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

jason102 said:


> I figured out the difference - 轻轨 and 地铁 ("light rail" and "subway/metro") are pretty much the same thing. The only big and important difference is that the light rail version has narrower trains - for example lines 5, 6, and 8 in Shanghai - those are "light rail", or 轻轨 metro lines. However, both versions run on railway tracks, so are still pretty much the same thing. Therefore, Huizhou really will have a metro system in the sense of what we like to think of the definition of "metro" - it will not be a tram system! Here's where I found my answer:
> http://www.huizhou.cn/jrhz_bbs/bbs_h...917_267885.htm


 
The link was inaccesible for now what other details do you have on the Huizhou metro? In terms of number of lines and system length, start and completion date?


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I was in Shenzhen at the beginning of January and noticed one thing that you can't see in other China's metro systems.

On several lines lighting system of a station gets brighter as a train approaches.


----------



## jason102 (Dec 21, 2008)

kunming tiger said:


> The link was inaccesible for now what other details do you have on the Huizhou metro? In terms of number of lines and system length, start and completion date?


That's so weird! Yeah, I'm getting a 404 error too. However, since I was able to download it 1 hour ago, it's still in my cache - here's a screenshot of what used to be there: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28113340/Light Rail and Subway Difference - Chinese.png

According to the Baike page, there's going to be 7 lines in total, with the first 3 completed before 2030, and the last 4 completed before 2050. The first line will be completed "before 2020".
http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=2Aw...4WmBm7_Ror3q36ClnvDQT07Zx3AwHVnvZSa-WSvRXmatK


----------



## jason102 (Dec 21, 2008)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I was in Shenzhen at the beginning of January and noticed one thing that you can't see in other China's metro systems.
> 
> On several lines lighting system of a station gets brighter as a train approaches.


Yes, very true. Now I don't think that's the case for Line 1, the Luobao Line, but for Line 2, the Shekou Line, the lights do dim in this way. I'm not sure about the other lines as I don't ride them as often (I live in Nanshan District).


----------



## jason102 (Dec 21, 2008)

By the way, check out the Metro planning thread - a lot of good long-term Pearl River Delta maps have been posted (see pages 26 and 27): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406677&page=27


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

jason102 said:


> I figured out the difference - 轻轨 and 地铁 ("light rail" and "subway/metro") are pretty much the same thing. The only big and important difference is that the light rail version has narrower trains - for example lines 5, 6, and 8 in Shanghai - those are "light rail", or 轻轨 metro lines.


Also, elevated metro (that doesn't go underground) is called light rail in China. Something completely different than what light rail is in the rest of the world.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Line 8 in Shanghai is no way an LRT.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Line 8 in Shanghai is no way an LRT.


It is not a light rail according to the international standards, but it is according to Chinese standards due to its capacity... I find the Chinese definition of LRT a little weird.


----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)

轻轨/轻铁 can be ambiguous it can be either "light metro," "LRT," or "elevated rail"


----------



## Tk.Alv-87 (Oct 26, 2012)

^^ or 'tram'


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

arctic_carlos said:


> It is not a light rail according to the international standards, but it is according to Chinese standards due to its capacity... I find the Chinese definition of LRT a little weird.


That is more than weird. I can understand when thay talk in this way about line 5 or 6 with short trains and huge intervals. Even though these trains as of their capacity are equal to let's say "Normal" paris trains.

But line 8 features 6 - 7 car trains which are some 115 - 135 m long and the intervals are decent. It is no way an LRT.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Silly_Walks said:


> Also, elevated metro (that doesn't go underground) is called light rail in China. Something completely different than what light rail is in the rest of the world.


it is just the common mistake by public. the official has a particular definition for light rail.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

arctic_carlos said:


> It is not a light rail according to the international standards, but it is according to Chinese standards due to its capacity... I find the Chinese definition of LRT a little weird.


the size of trainset that is being use on Shanghai line 8 has decided it is a light rail line :lol::lol::lol:
that's why they named their system as Shanghai Rail Transport in Chinese


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Myouzke said:


> 轻轨/轻铁 can be ambiguous it can be either "light metro," "LRT," or "elevated rail"


nonsense
轻轨/轻铁 is no way meaning 'elevated rail' 
would you say Beijing - Guangzhou 'light rail' as it is elevated? or Beijing-Shanghai 'light rail'?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Airport line (11) Chegongmiao Station by Antioch


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Airport line (11) Nanshan Station by higea


----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)

bearb said:


> nonsense
> 轻轨/轻铁 is no way meaning 'elevated rail'
> would you say Beijing - Guangzhou 'light rail' as it is elevated? or Beijing-Shanghai 'light rail'?


What I meant was elevated metro rail not the CRH lines.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

bearb said:


> nonsense
> 轻轨/轻铁 is no way meaning 'elevated rail'
> would you say Beijing - Guangzhou 'light rail' as it is elevated? or Beijing-Shanghai 'light rail'?


If the majority of the Line is elevated and/or uses smaller trains like 4B sets or any C sets. Chinese people tend to call it 轻轨/轻铁. They should just rename it to 天轨 (tiangui), make LRTs as 轻轨, keep trams as 电车 and trolley buses as 无轨电车.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

jason102 said:


> By the way, check out the Metro planning thread - a lot of good long-term Pearl River Delta maps have been posted (see pages 26 and 27): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406677&page=27


Any chance of getting that PDR Metro map posted up on the thread itself? I can't seem to open the file.


----------



## jason102 (Dec 21, 2008)

kunming tiger said:


> Any chance of getting that PDR Metro map posted up on the thread itself? I can't seem to open the file.


It's a .pdf file, meaning you need at least Adobe Reader software to open it - it's not an image file. If it's because you can't load the filedropper webpage in order to download the file (as of this time the link still works for me), I know that you specifically can open my public Dropbox links, so here's another copy temporarily from me: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28113340/Pearl River Metro.pdf

You can also register on Ditiezu and download the original image file (which is gigantic) from the author's post, but you have to first download it as a bunch of compressed files and then extract it. 

Note that this file won't be kept there for long - please either use the original ditiezu link I provide or the filedropper link in the other thread in the future


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

saiho said:


> If the majority of the Line is elevated and/or uses smaller trains like 4B sets or any C sets. Chinese people tend to call it 轻轨/轻铁. They should just rename it to 天轨 (tiangui), make LRTs as 轻轨, keep trams as 电车 and trolley buses as 无轨电车.


why 地铁 has to be underground? if it has to be underground, why the chinese government not using the word 'Underground' in their sign for the city like London?

----
and you should know the word "地铁" comes from Japanese


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Myouzke said:


> What I meant was elevated metro rail not the CRH lines.


sorry i didn't mean CRH lines as well just the normal railway on the ground.
----

when the hell does '轻' means 'elevated'? nor even in chinese!
stop delivering wrong information to others and you will make it even 'more wrong'.

if metro means 'underground', your phase will actually be 'elevated underground rail'. will a metro line become a light rail when it goes from underground to overground even on the same track?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Longhua line trainset extension on the go

the first two 6-car trains will start to operate from 26th Jan, during peak-time on working days only for the first few months and will then run in other times by joining the incoming transformed 4-car trains. all 28 trains will complete their change in 2015.

photos by yinluke in Fumin Station









and some fairly old stuff where presented the uniqueness in the design aspect of Shenzhen Metro


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

new PA recorded after the government decided to change the naming system back to numerical...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

So, the lines will get back the numbers?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Falubaz said:


> So, the lines will get back the numbers?


according to what is happening inside the trains and stations, yes.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Construction of the Chegongmiao hub, by BenLau


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

So, after HONGKONG, DALIAN, TIANJIN, SHANGHAI & SHENYANG, SHENZHEN will be 6th Chineese city which will get both tram and metro!!!! Great news.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Airport line construction
Shajing - Houting sector
by 动车一组


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Overview of Shenzhen Metro Expansion (Lines 6/7/8/9/10/11)


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

saiho said:


> Overview of Shenzhen Metro Expansion (Lines 6/7/8/9/10/11)


^^well, this plan is relatively old and has been reviewed.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello guys,

I'v just written my post about Shenzhen metro in my Livejournal blog.

It is in Russian but you can google-translate it.







Please come here:

http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/86586.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a question.

I was looking through my pics as my friend asked me a question I don't know the answer to.





You can see at the front of each bus a sticker with stars. What do they mean? You can see the number of stars is different on each bus on the pics.


----------



## Northridge (Dec 6, 2009)

It wouldn't make much sense, But could it be a rating system of the drivers? I know they have it for the taxi drivers in Shanghai.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

It seems more like a rating system of buses, but on what criteria I wonder.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Shenzhen metro to provide free WiFi starting from mid of this month*

This is the first Chinese city providing free WiFi service in metro. The WiFi signal will cover stations and trains. Stress test was performed to allow all passengers (300 person) to use WiFi at the same time.










--metrofans


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> It seems more like a rating system of buses, but on what criteria I wonder.


It's a rating system starting from year 2006. Best: 5-star, poor: 3-star.

Criteria is safety, service, car environment.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

big-dog said:


> *Shenzhen metro to provide free WiFi starting from mid of this month*
> 
> This is the first Chinese city providing free WiFi service in metro. The WiFi signal will cover stations and trains. Stress test was performed to allow all passengers (300 person) to use WiFi at the same time.
> 
> ...


THAT is a good news. Especially for tourists and those who don't have a SIM card with internet allowance. I'll be more than willing to use it during my next visit.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Current Shenzhen metro map



made by Jeannul.Yeoh


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I believe Shenzhen has reverted to numbers. Also, I see two stations named Shangshuijing, the one to the right is actually Xiashuijing (It is correct in hanzi).


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Is the express line from the airport still good to go? Seems a long commute on a subway train into Futian, and there are no luggage racks!


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

CNGL said:


> I believe Shenzhen has reverted to numbers. Also, I see two stations named Shangshuijing, the one to the right is actually Xiashuijing (It is correct in hanzi).


Good eye. I have notified the author.



hkskyline said:


> Is the express line from the airport still good to go? Seems a long commute on a subway train into Futian, and there are no luggage racks!


The old airport line still serves the area but it does not connect with any terminal now since the closure of terminal A/B. The new airport line (line 11) is still under construction.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

CNGL said:


> I believe Shenzhen has reverted to numbers. Also, I see two stations named Shangshuijing, the one to the right is actually Xiashuijing (It is correct in hanzi).


the revision of naming system has been a mess now.

following former line 16 to current line 10, former line 15 will be line 13, former line 10 may be line 12. no one knows what will happen to the rest of lines. 

so y not using chinese names?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

hkskyline said:


> Is the express line from the airport still good to go? Seems a long commute on a subway train into Futian, and there are no luggage racks!


29 minutes from airport (T3) to Futian
luggage rack will be set on coaches instead of making a whole coach for luggage only


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Longhua line 6-car trains in rest during off-peak time
http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-358401-1-1.html

by unununium


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

by CFSO6198

Qiaoxiang Station


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

[Airport Line] Construction at Nanshan Station - the most left behind part of the construction

by higea


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

bearb said:


> Longhua line 6-car trains in rest during off-peak time
> http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-358401-1-1.html
> 
> by unununium


Of course they need to rest, they're working so hard everyday.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Chegongmiao Station Construction - Airport line, Xili line and Meilin line
by 深南向上


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Qiaocheng East Depot
by tana1020


----------



## YannSZ (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ I thought it was supposed to be entirely covered by a public park on top of it. Is it still on?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

YannSZ said:


> ^^ I thought it was supposed to be entirely covered by a public park on top of it. Is it still on?


a part of it will be a park

see this:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=92164645


----------



## YannSZ (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Longhua Line 6-car trainsets

by jason130


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Longgang Line train arrived at Buji Station


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsKXLeSKFVk


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

bearb said:


> Longhua Line 6-car trainsets
> 
> by jason130


I guess those trains exist on,y in She zhen and can't be found in any other cities of China?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I guess those trains exist on,y in She zhen and can't be found in any other cities of China?


the design of trains for Longhua line was proposed by MTR.

while most of the rest are designed by the manufacturer.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

*More Trains for Lines 1, 2, 3, and 5.*

In anticipation for increased traffic from Phase 3 openings existing lines have ordered more trains to cope with demand. (Currently daily ridership stands at 2.685 million and growing) Here is the following distribution of the new trains:

Line 1 23 sets
Line 2 22 sets
Line 3 22 sets
Line 5 15 sets

Source

Nice to see a subway system in China think a little forward from an operations perspective.


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

In a few years the Shenzhen metro map will be quite crowded, right now it seams logical to team it with its southern neighbour Hong Kong:











Higher resolution image:
http://www.inat.fr/files/hong-kong-shenzhen-metro-subway-map.png


----------



## YannSZ (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ Great work !!!


----------



## maginn (Mar 3, 2014)

Just a quick note for the cross-boundary ferry services shown on the above map. 

Ferries from SZIA Fuyong Pier in Shenzhen sail to HKIA's Skypier only. 
Ferries Shekou Port in Shenzhen sail to both the Skypier and Hong Kong-Macau Ferry Terminal (connecting with Sheung Wan MTR station on the Island Line). 

Both of those ferry terminals in Shenzhen also run cross-boundary ferry services to Macau (Outer Harbor + Taipa).


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

@big-dog, YannSZ, Silly_Walks, dimlys1994

Thanks guys 

@maginn
Thanks for your note, I did represent the cross-boundary ferry services just as you described but I guess the 2 lines were too close and appeared as one on the low res image. I have corrected it, press ctrl+F5 to refresh the page.

I didn't mention the ferries to Macao or mainland China because I don't consider them as urban lines, just as regional and high-speed trains are not shown. Train and Anchor icons fit that purpose, they represent intercity rail and ferry connections.

Maybe some relevant and frequent cross-border bus lines should be shown though, especially on the Yuen Long/Tuen Mun - Shekou route.


----------



## jason102 (Dec 21, 2008)

On 9/27 I visited a part of the system that is under construction - the Antuo Hill station (line 7 construction site) and the Antuo Hill line 7 depot/garage. The below photos were taken by me:

Antuo Hill station, line 7 construction progress:

















Then I walked over to the nearby line 7 depot that's being built - looks like it'll have a park with a tennis court on top of it:









































Here's a satellite image taken of the site - you can see the Antuo Hill station construction on the far right (the big holes in the ground), and then on the far left that huge building being built is the depot. There's a strange empty "ghost city"-like apartment complex stranded in the very middle - the only way to get to it is to either get off at Shenkang station (which only the construction workers use - a useless metro station pretty much) or go along a dirt road. I've heard that this was the result of a some sort of corruption scandal - thus the haphazard development in this area. It's directly north of Window of the World in Shenzhen, where lines 1 and 2 intersect.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Qiaocheng East Depot
by tana10201


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 11 to Open Mid 2016
Lines 7 and 9 to Open end of 2016

Lines 6 and 10 have started construction.

however it is the little extensions that enhance the network that I am interested in.

Line 2 eastern extension
Line 3 North and South extension 
Line 4 North Extension
Line 6 South Extension 

Will start construction between 2015-2017

Source


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

estimated length at the end of 2016?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

more Line 1/Luobao Line new rolling stocks
original post:http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-412030-1-1.html
by pjhben



>


----------



## jason102 (Dec 21, 2008)

ccdk said:


> Didn't hear any delays, so I assume they will open as planned.


Hi ccdk (and all),

I'm working on a big future China metro map project - check it out:
http://metromapviewer.herobo.com/

This is a fairly complicated project - please check out the project page here on SSC with all the details and info (post #24):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123412150#post123412150

I need help finding the official map-accurate plan images of the future metro lines, similar to what you posted above. I also need help adding these officially planned lines to the map. 

Could you help or do you know anyone else who could lend a hand? If you can read Chinese, I also posted in the Chinese language sub-forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1813459

Please let me know if you're interested in contributing! All updates to the project will be made available in these forums!


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

maginn said:


> People in Macau and Zhuhai who want to fly on long-distance international flights should divert by ferry to HKIA for a transit.


Not ferry. Slow, subject to weather. 

And if they do take a ferry, why HKIA rather than SZX?

What would be the better airport on western side of Pearl - Foshan or Zhuhai?

When should Zhuhai Airport Railway Station open?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

ccdk said:


> Didn't hear any delays, so I assume they will open as planned.


I even read that part of line 11 may open by the end of current year. That would be good news, especially taking into account other Chinese cities are lagging behind.


----------



## maginn (Mar 3, 2014)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Not ferry. Slow, subject to weather.
> 
> And if they do take a ferry, why HKIA rather than SZX?
> 
> ...


The ferries plying the Pearl River Delta are not slow, they are actually faster than going by road from point-to-point and run in most weather conditions that planes would be able to take-off in. 
Foshan Airport will most likely close after Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport completes the latest round of expansions (should be before 2020), the airport railway link for Zhuhai should open around the same time as well (I don't believe it is currently u/c however).


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Original post:http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-414687-1-1.html
by AeroMTR



>


----------



## abcpdo (Jan 18, 2014)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Not ferry. Slow, subject to weather.
> 
> And if they do take a ferry, why HKIA rather than SZX?


Probably because HKIA is far more developed as an international transport hub?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Line 11/Airport Line's first rollingstock, 8 coaches (2 first class, 6 standard class)
http://www.trainnets.com/archives/7300
by 火车仔

(I am really disappointed with the design...)



> Exterior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ht-rail-ppp-contract-awarded.html?channel=526
> 
> *Shenzhen light rail PPP contract awarded*
> Thursday, July 16, 2015
> ...


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

First rolling stock of Airport Line arrived in Songgang Depot
http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-429404-2-1.html



>


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

est opening date?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks the same with Suzhou tram.



dimlys1994 said:


> From Rail Journal:


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

big-dog said:


> Looks the same with Suzhou tram.


I think that's just a stock photo.:cheers:


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

kunming tiger said:


> est opening date?


mid 2016


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

big-dog said:


> Looks the same with Suzhou tram.


I think the same saiho said. I remember a photo of a tram intended for Luxembourg which had a familiar background.

It seems they have adjusted their short term plans, as now there will be a branch of line 9 to Haishang Shijie and line 2 will run all the way to Yantian in place of line 8. Or at least that is what appears in this map. They should extend the Eastern end line 9 to Huangbeiling in order to avoid a hanging end.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

CNGL said:


> this map. They should extend the Eastern end line 9 to Huangbeiling in order to avoid a hanging end.


Line 8 was massively adjusted after the whole maglev debacle. So Line 2 was extended and into Line 8 and the rest of line 8 will be built as a Chongqing-sque monorail.


----------



## YannSZ (Feb 5, 2009)

Great News!
http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2015-10/14/content_3357473.htm

Zhang Yang

[email protected]

IT’S hard to imagine Shenzhen without gas-powered buses, but the city is trying to do that. All public buses in Shenzhen will be replaced by electric buses within three years, while over 20,000 recharging poles for e-vehicles will be set up by the end of 2015.

Mayor Xu Qin made the remarks while accompanying a delegation of dozens of leaders of Hong Kong’s social groups during a visit to the Qianhai and Shekou area of the Guangdong Pilot Free Trade Zone, and a number of Shenzhen-based companies including BYD and Huawei on Monday.

“BYD is leading production and sales of new-energy cars in China by taking 30 percent of market shares nationwide,” said Xu.

He added Shenzhen plans to replace public buses with e-buses in three years to improve the city’s air quality and reduce carbon emissions.

BYD chairman Wang Chuanfu said 3,600 e-buses made by the company will be ready to hit the road in Shenzhen by the end of the year and he hopes Shenzhen will be the first city to achieve zero-carbon emissions from public buses.

Wang said the company’s next goal will be replacing taxis, garbage trucks and private cars with electric vehicles.

In the latest move, the city’s transport commission said yesterday Shenzhen will lift purchase restrictions for e-cars, which means residents will not have to apply for license plate quotas for electricity-powered vehicles, which are required for fuel-powered vehicles.

Shenzhen announced a restriction requiring prospective cars buyers to acquire license plates by lottery or auction at the end of December last year.

While Shenzhen is accelerating the use of new energy vehicles, it is also building recharging facilities.

According to the government work plan, the city will build 1,978 quick-charging poles, 21,750 slow-charging poles and 109 recharging stations by the end of 2015, which will be able to power over 20,000 electric vehicles.

The State Council recently issued guidelines for beefing up the country’s recharging service for e-cars.

The guidelines said that a recharging system is expected to be set up before 2020 to satisfy the needs of over 5 million electric vehicles in the country.

According to the guidelines, newly built residential estates should equip all parking places with recharging poles, while public buildings and public parking lots should have charging poles installed next to at least 10 percent of parking places.

The guidelines also encourage recharging service providers to adopt innovative business models by using the Internet, while local governments are supposed to support power grids for recharging facilities as part of the local power distribution networks.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

CNGL said:


> I think the same saiho said. I remember a photo of a tram intended for Luxembourg which had a familiar background.
> 
> It seems they have adjusted their short term plans, as now there will be a branch of line 9 to Haishang Shijie and line 2 will run all the way to Yantian in place of line 8. Or at least that is what appears in this map. They should extend the Eastern end line 9 to Huangbeiling in order to avoid a hanging end.


just to clarify...
-Line 9 Sea World Branch is a part of Line 12 and initially will be operated with Line 9
-And the east end of Line 9... there is a underground water tank blocking the extension opportunity for metro


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

> 2015-December-16 08:53 Shenzhen Daily
> 
> *Binhai section reopens*
> 
> THE lanes of Binhai Boulevard, which were closed for Metro Line 9 construction, will be restored this month, the Metro project contractor said. The tunnel for Metro Line 9 was completed in November and the power supply system will be completed by the end of the month. The line will be put into operation before the end of 2016. It has an interchange station with Line 11 at Hongshuwan South Station.


Shenzhen Daily
http://www.szdaily.com/content/2015-12/16/content_12609299.htm


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...iew/high-speed-station-opens-in-shenzhen.html
> 
> *High speed station opens in Shenzhen*
> 31 Dec 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Chinese high-speed railway thread:



tjrgx said:


>


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

*Shenzhen to Build 5 Express Subway Lines*

Lines 6, 11, 13, 14 and 15 are designated as express subway lines with design speeds of over 100km/h. Currently, Lines 6 and 11 are under construction. 
Line 14 is the Eastern Express Line (Line 11 is the Western Express Line/Airport Line) connecting Futian CBD with Pingshan. This line IMHO is the next line they should start building.

Source


----------



## subbotazh (Feb 4, 2015)

To celebrate the New Year, BYD delivered an enormous fleet of electric buses to the city of Shenzhen. There were so many buses, they completely disrupted traffic on the highway into the city.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/sLo3Pn4KC3w


----------



## gowallstmichael (Jun 15, 2015)

Shenzhen Metro Line 9 rolling stock:

































































Shenzhen Metro Line 9 is due to open this year(2016) together with Line 7, Line 11(Airport Line)


----------



## gowallstmichael (Jun 15, 2015)

Shenzhen Metro Line 7 rolling stock(the right one):


----------



## gowallstmichael (Jun 15, 2015)

Shenzhen Metro Line 11(Airport Line) rolling stock:


















































































6 ordinary cars combined with 2 first seat cars(isolated waiting room).


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

saiho said:


> *Shenzhen to Build 5 Express Subway Lines*
> 
> Lines 6, 11, 13, 14 and 15 are designated as express subway lines with design speeds of over 100km/h. Currently, Lines 6 and 11 are under construction.
> Line 14 is the Eastern Express Line (Line 11 is the Western Express Line/Airport Line) connecting Futian CBD with Pingshan. This line IMHO is the next line they should start building.


How many stops should they have?


----------



## gowallstmichael (Jun 15, 2015)

chornedsnorkack said:


> How many stops should they have?


Line 6 is still under construction, it is 37.7km long with 20 stations,6 of which are transfer stations.

Line 11 is under test and will be open this year. It is 51.9km with 18 stations, 7 of which are transfer stations.

Line 13/14 is in Shenzhen metro plan fourth phase(2017-2025). The route is still in design so the number and location of stations has not been decided yet.

PS: 
Line 13 is 38.6km long. It will link western high-tech satellite cities with Nanshan District downtown.

Line 14 is 67.5km long. It has a branch line and it will pass Futian CBD, Shenzhen East Railway Sataion, Longgang District downtown, Pingshan New District and Pingshan Railway Station.

Shenzhen metro line 13 project feasibility study, survey and design general contracting notice(in Chinese)

Shenzhen metro line 14 project feasibility study, survey and design general contracting notice(in Chinese)


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

gowallstmichael said:


> Line 11 is under test and will be open this year. It is 51.9km with 18 stations, 7 of which are transfer stations.


Is it known what the trip time would be, with all stops?


----------



## gowallstmichael (Jun 15, 2015)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Is it known what the trip time would be, with all stops?


About(Within) one hour, Futian CBD to airport about 30 minutes.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

gowallstmichael said:


> About(Within) one hour,


Wow! That´s a reasonable number, finally!

The distance from Shenzhen to Dongguan/Changping Station along Kowloon-Canton railway is 57 km.
How many stations do you think should exist on that section?


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Shenzhen*

This is not corresponding with the information on wikipedia.can!
Line 6 just started construction in August 2015 - and is diverted in 2 sections. u.c. is a 23,4 km section due to open in 2020.

Shenzhen haves serious cost escalation with subway costruction which is delaying the ambitous 2011-16 program - from this plan the line 6 just started and line 8 not yet.





gowallstmichael said:


> Line 6 is still under construction, it is 37.7km long with 20 stations,6 of which are transfer stations.
> 
> Line 11 is under test and will be open this year. It is 51.9km with 18 stations, 7 of which are transfer stations.
> 
> ...


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

metro-world said:


> This is not corresponding with the information on wikipedia.can!
> Line 6 just started construction in August 2015 - and is diverted in 2 sections. u.c. is a 23,4 km section due to open in 2020.
> 
> Shenzhen haves serious cost escalation with subway costruction which is delaying the ambitous 2011-16 program - from this plan the line 6 just started and line 8 not yet.


Line 8 was was not delayed due to cost escalation but more due to technology choice debates of Maglev vs Subway.

Line 6 could be delayed due to cost but the line was redesigned so I doubt that was the only issue. I think land acquisition issues where a bigger factor. Also, the first phase of line 6 is 37.9km long. The project is split into two contracts that are 23.4 km and 14.2km long both to be completed by late 2019.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

gowallstmichael said:


> Line 11 is under test and will be open this year. It is 51.9km with 18 stations, 7 of which are transfer stations.


Is the month known?


----------



## gowallstmichael (Jun 15, 2015)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Is the month known?


Plan to open in May.


----------



## xeror (Aug 21, 2004)

gowallstmichael said:


> Shenzhen Metro Line 11(Airport Line) rolling stock:
> 
> [images omitted]
> 
> 6 ordinary cars combined with 2 first seat cars(isolated waiting room).


Why isn't there any luggage rack in the first-class cars? I suppose the first-class cars are for passengers to the airport while the ordinary ones are for local transport.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

gowallstmichael said:


> Plan to open in May.


or in June


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

By the end of the year , How long will the system be?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

kunming tiger said:


> By the end of the year , How long will the system be?


About 285km.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Easily makes the list of the ten longest metros in the world if that's the case.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I also have a question. Is it the first line BEYOND Shanghai with 8A-car trains?


Yes. However, it will be joined by Beijing Line 16 at the end of this year. In 2017, Wuhan Line 5 and Guangzhou Line 13 will join the 8A club. 8A is going nationwide!


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I think major China's cities should have lines with only 8A-car trains.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I also have a question. Is it the first line BEYOND Shanghai with 8A-car trains?


And be able to run trains every minute during rush hours.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Just noticed on the Shum Yip Upperhills Thread that they seem to be starting work on the temporary road realignment to make way for the cut and cover construction for Cable TV Station Station on Line 10. (Bottom Right)



oscillation said:


> by ckylyr


----------



## YannSZ (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ Hi! Do you have more on this?


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Test ride on line 11, Futian to Bitou. (shaky video, may cause headache!)


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

> *Phase IV Metro plan released*
> _Shenzhen Daily_
> _Han Ximin_
> 03 June 2016
> ...


Interesting news


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Updated :banana::banana:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)




----------



## DCUrbanist (Apr 4, 2014)

Great news about Phase IV! Question: Is there a map visualizing this phase? I'd be very interested in seeing one, but between my lack of experience in both Shenzhen geography and Chinese I am having a hard time figuring out what this Phase would look like. Is there someone who can understand Chinese who can find a map of this phase? I'd be immensely grateful.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Travelers to Hong Kong through Shenzhen Bay Checkpoint will have a chance to take Metro Line 13, which will link Shenzhen Bay Checkpoint and Shiyan and Guangming. The 40.9-kilometer line will be extended north and connect with a Metro line in Dongguan.

The 27.1-kilometer Line 15 links Shenzhen Hi-tech Industrial Park in Nanshan District, Qianhai and Bao’an CBD, while Line 16, which runs 27.6 kilometers, links Universiade New Town and Pingshan New Area. It is an important line for the city’s eastern development. Line 17 links Luohu CBF with Pinghu, Longgang, while Line 20, a 12-kilometer line in northern Bao’an, starts from future terminal 4 of Shenzhen airport and will be connected with a stop in Dongguan

Lines 13 and lines 20 will connect to which Dongguan lines?


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*ShenZhen Metro Lines : Approved Lines of Phrase 4*

For reference , because the plan maybe modified while the design on going .

The red (underground) and blue(elevated) line means the route of Phrase 4 , including line 6 branch , line 8 extension , line 10 southern extension , line 11 eastern extension , line 12 , line 13 , line 14 , line 15 , line 16 , line 17 , and line 20 . 

The green routes is the lines of former phrases .


----------



## JaJaWa (Feb 10, 2015)

bearb said:


> and this may be the official look of new system map after new lines' open......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can just about see the SZMC (Shenzhen Metro Group) logo hidden under the bottom right.

Nice that it matches with the one on the MTR Shenzhen website: https://www.mtr.com.hk/en/corporate/consultancy/szmtr.html (much higher resolution). Finally there might be some consistency in the maps! At the moment, the stations on every line, plus the trains on each line all seem to have a completely different style of map!


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

when are the new lines due to open?


----------



## JaJaWa (Feb 10, 2015)

kunming tiger said:


> when are the new lines due to open?



Lines opening this year are:

Line 11 - 30 June 2016

Line 7 and Line 9 - 30 December 2016


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

approx how long will the system be after all three lines open?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

kunming tiger said:


> approx how long will the system be after all three lines open?


Approx 280 km


----------



## jason102 (Dec 21, 2008)

*New Official Metro Map*

Here's the picture of the new official map that I took yesterday on line 4, the red line (Longhua Line):









Compared to the one previously posted:









There are some differences. And I'm glad they got rid of much of the stuff in the real version they're sticking to the inside of the trains. Such as if the second (older) one is showing "Culture & Art" spots, why didn't they put one of those symbols at Dafen station on line 3, where the Dafen Oil Painting village is located? That's one of Shenzhen's more special "Culture & Art" locations. 

The official map that is now being installed in the trains and stations, which seems to have come from that older digital version, were obviously done by hand, where the editor manually placed all the station dots - some of the station dots are not aligned. I would think Chinese metro companies would have software that automatically creates these maps for them nowadays, but I guess they're still relying on manual labor to do it, resulting in coarse maps. If they would only automate it, everything would be aligned perfectly and it would appear more professional... Or at least create software that "fixes" the station dots to the lines allowing the user to simply drag the dot back and forth along the line to its proper location. Then there wouldn't be any alignment discrepancies. 

Also note the stickers in Chinese saying "opening in the middle of 2016" (line 11) and "opening at the end of the year" (lines 7 and 9) in the real map in the picture I took.

And on line 7 - Fulin station is noted as not being open yet, probably due to the continuing legal battles surrounding that particular station. I remember reading the news about how the local people were protesting that station like crazy - anyone know what the outcome of that case was?

Anyways, what a crazy spider web! Looking more like Beijing and Shanghai now! Great job Shenzhen!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The last new segment of the Shenzhen subway opened 2011.06.28.

The five-year drought is the longest of any Chinese subway.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> The last new segment of the Shenzhen subway opened 2011.06.28.
> 
> The five-year drought is the longest of any Chinese subway.


But a over 100km expansion is one of the largest in Chinese history while keeping in mind this time there was no event or stimulus package to motivate the expansion. As I have said before Shenzhen expands in bursts. Last time was over 100km opened in 2011. Today it is 100km opening in 2016. The next 100km is in 2020. Phase 4 for some reason will bring more lines online by 2022 only 2 years later (not that it is a bad thing) if all goes to plan.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

kunming tiger said:


> based on your post it seems that construction of the Huizhou system is imminent , interesting observation about the branch line to dongguan .
> 
> makes one wonder why SZ 11 wasnt extended all the way to connect with RD2?


oh the agreement has been signed by Shenzhen and Dongguan Municipal Govs... 
DG L1 will be extended to Lilin station in Guangming, Shenzhen. 
DG L2 will be extended to Airport East in Shenzhen(the SZ L20 project).
SZ L13 will be extended to Songshan Lake area in Dongguan
SZ L10 will be extended to Fenggang in Dongguan
etc.

They didn't mention about the SZ L11 north extension......


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

will SZ L13 and SZ L 10 link up with DG L 3 and DG L4 respectively?

So the earliest the dongguan metro will link up with shenzhen metro is 2020 ?


----------



## subbotazh (Feb 4, 2015)

*Shenzhen cancels 1.8 billion yuan deal for BYD electric buses*

Question mark hangs over major purchase of 2,919 electric buses from Shenzhen government-owned operator



Mainland electric car manufacturer BYD said the bulk of a 1.8 billion yuan (HK$2 billion) deal that it only just won from a Shenzhen government-owned bus operator last week has been cancelled.

The company said in announcements to the Hong Kong and Shenzhen stock exchanges late on Monday that Shenzhen Western Bus Co. has terminated a procurement plan for 2,228 10-metre long electric buses from its subsidiary BYD Auto Industry.

“Due to capacity adjustment, the procurement plan for 2,919 new energy vehicles (Batch 2) has been changed and the tendering process terminated,” the Shenzhen Transportation Research and Design Institute Co, agent for the purchaser, said in an announcement on its website on Monday.

BYD announced on July 7 that it was the first-ranked winning bidder for the tender worth 1,797 million yuan, excluding national and municipal government allowances. The tender, comprising three batches, included 296 8-metre long electric buses, 2,228 10-metre long electric buses and 395 10-metre long electric buses.

BYD said its subsidiary had participated in the bidding process lawfully and that it “would work actively with the purchaser and relevant departments on the follow-up and determination of the order”. It also said it would make announcements if it receives any update regarding the status of the other two batches of the tender.

Shenzhen has set a target to make its fleet of 16,000 buses all powered by batteries by 2017, according to its mayor Xu Qin. Prior to this change, BYD had managed to win 3.8 billion yuan worth of tenders for a total of 6,775 electric buses – more than BYD’s total sales of electric buses last year – from Shenzhen Western Bus Co and Shenzhen Eastern Bus Co, which are government-owned bus operators in the city. It won a 1.81 billion yuan tender for 3,024 electric buses with Shenzhen Eastern Bus in April.

Neither BYD or Shenzhen Western Bus Co could immediately be reached for comment after office hours on Monday evening.

http://www.scmp.com/business/compan...ncels-18-billion-yuan-deal-byd-electric-buses


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

The system's map by me.



>


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

^^
*Helped !! *
how to tickets Explore Shenzhen kay:kay:
checkout at http://www.szmc.net/page/en/stations_map.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*Controversy over special seats on Shenzhen subway*

A trial run of a service designed to offer more comfortable subway travel has instead sparked massive controversies in the southern Chinese metropolis Shenzhen, with some blaming it for creating an artificial divide among passengers[...]


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

It should be a good ide, Hong Kong has the same. True, it makes most sense for longer journeys, but cramped conditions on metro is one of the major reasons for people opting for driving in cars, even though that is much more expensive and often slower.

I think it may be a good idea to charge for and reserve seats (free for elderly and others with particular needs) as well.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Shenzhen Metro reached a ridership record on July 15, 2015 when 4.15 million people took the metro that day. Average daily ridership currently hovering at 3.9 million and growing as more people are attracted to Line 11. Expect huge ridership gains as Line 7 and 9 open and the Beijing style network effect starts to kick in and ridership of the new lines mature.

Source


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

:jax: said:


> Hong Kong has the same.


As far as I know, only on the East Rail Line, and they are getting rid of it there.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Silly_Walks said:


> As far as I know, only on the East Rail Line, and they are getting rid of it there.


Actually they are not. The new R stock for the MTR will operate as 8+1 consist. 8 regular class and 1 first class carriage. But Shenzhen Line 11 has too many first class carriages. it is should be 7+1 not the current 6+2. You don't need 2 first class cars coming every few minutes during rush hour. In the future I hope the extension of the Guangzhou–Dongguan–Shenzhen Intercity Railway to Futian will then free Line 11 from it's Airport Express role.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 4 North Extension station locations

Guanlanhu Station









Jiangweixincun Station









Zhucun Station









Century Plaza West Station









Guanlan Center Station









Niuhu Station









Songyuan Park Station









Qinghua Station









Source


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I've came across the latest planning map, and I've counted 30 (yes, thirty) lines on it! :nuts: That is 10 more than the previous plan. I remember five years ago they were planning 'only' 16 lines. Anyway, line 20, or the extension of Dongguan line 2, has now started construction.

And the best for the last: Lines 7 and 9 are set for opening on 28 October. Line 7 (formerly known as Xili line) runs from Xili Hu to Tai'an, line 9 (f.k.a. Neihuan line and Meilin line) runs from Weijin to Hongshuwan Nan and is being extended from the latter.


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

Debut of BYD “SkyRail” :banana:

*BYD enters urban rail market*
14 Oct 2016
CHINA: Bus, car and battery manufacturer BYD unveiled its first monorail at a 4·4 km test track at its headquarters in Shenzhen on October 13.
SkyRail is the result of a five-year 5bn yuan R&D project and is aimed at small and medium sized cities, as well as tourist attractions and central business districts. It offers a capacity of up to 30 000 passengers/h per direction and a maximum speed of 80 km/h.
‘As a rail transport option with relatively small passenger capacity, SkyRail can complement existing public transport systems to create a layered transport system encompassing underground, roadway and elevated elements’, said BYD President Wang Chuanfu.
The first customer for SkyRail is the city of Shantou in Guangdong province, where a 250 km network is planned.



























http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/asia/single-view/view/byd-enters-urban-rail-market.html?sword_list%5B%5D=CHINA&no_cache=1


















http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20161013006377/en/Global-Debut-BYD-%E2%80%9CSkyRail%E2%80%9D-Shenzhen-Monorail-System


----------



## dbhaskar (Sep 11, 2015)

That monorail looks really sleek and modern!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Has the monorail been placed in commercial operation in Shenzhen such that it is possible for passengers to ride it? It looks like it passes by some sort of multi-story cylindrical parking ramp at BYD headquarters.


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Has the monorail been placed in commercial operation in Shenzhen such that it is possible for passengers to ride it? It looks like it passes by some sort of multi-story cylindrical parking ramp at BYD headquarters.


Funny you should mention that because just today in the Shenzhen Daily, this was announced........



> Monorail to link Pingshan, Dapeng
> _Shenzhen Daily
> 21st October 2016
> Zhang Yang_
> ...


Although the Phase 1 and Phase 2 projects mentioned here do not add up to the headline proposal of connecting Pingshan to Dapeng?


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

Finally a metro connection to Huanggang border crossing will now be available.



> *Lines 7, 9 will open at noon*
> _Shenzhen Daily
> 28th October 2016
> Han Ximin_
> ...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*285 kilometers*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Zaz965 said:


> *285 kilometers*


that's longer than Guangzhou


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hongling North station:
http://news.dayoo.com/guangdong/201610/28/139996_50361817.htm


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Line 7 ( stations @ 7:40 )


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> *285 kilometers*


281 according to my data (which always misses some length). And yes, I thought it wouldn't happen, but Shenzhen metro is for the time being longer than Guangzhou's thanks to the latter lagging behind. And Shenzhen will end the year ahead of Guangzhou, as the latter will only add 36 km to 277 (withouth counting Guangfo line or Foshan line 1, expected to get to 34 km).


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Line 9*

*Wenjin station*










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shenzhen_Metro_L9_Wenjin_Station_Platform.jpg

*Renmin South station*










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shenzhen_Metro_L9_Renminnan_Station.jpg

*Ludancun station*










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shenzhen_Metro_L9_Ludancun_Station.jpg


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*Photoed by @广铁深段0001*

Some pics about Trains on Line 11


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

From the Shum Yip Upperhills thread you can see the Line 10 Cable TV station site shaping up in the lower right you can see the progress in 1 month.



oscillation said:


> by ckylyr





oscillation said:


> by ckylyr
> and 深南向上
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mthmchris (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone else here ride line 11 yet? It's so friggin' awesome. Door to door from where I live (North Futian, Meijing metro stop on the new line 9), it's like 35 minutes to most places in the Houhai area. It's nuts, almost as fast as a taxi.

Guangzhou needs a line like this from Guangzhou South...


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Line 11 goes all the way to Dongguan right?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Close, but not quite! Line 11 stops at Bitou. And I don't know if any Dongguan lines will get there, as Dongguan line 2 will now be routed further West and join line 20.


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

CNGL said:


> Close, but not quite! Line 11 stops at Bitou. And I don't know if any Dongguan lines will get there, as Dongguan line 2 will now be routed further West and join line 20.


When was that changed? Must be fairly recently since the maps both on wiki and urbanrail.net still show the line 11 connection.


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

CNGL said:


> Close, but not quite! Line 11 stops at Bitou. And I don't know if any Dongguan lines will get there, as Dongguan line 2 will now be routed further West and join line 20.


Speaking of Line 20.........



> *Work on Line 20 starts*
> _*Shenzhen Daily*_
> _*30th November 2016
> Han Ximin*_
> ...


Reading this, it is Line 11 that will connect with the Dongguan Metro Line 2!?!


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Nope. I believe line 11 was never intended to join Dongguan line 2, instead it was going to be a four track with the Suidong (East of Guangzhou)-Dongguan-Shenzhen railway line. But plans change, and line 11 and Suiguanshen railway were separated (And the railway will now end at Shenzhen airport instead of going all the way to Futian).


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

any ideas when line 20 might be finished? I mean the whole line.


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

kunming tiger said:


> any ideas when line 20 might be finished? I mean the whole line.


Line 20 will open in 2018 , with the new exhibition center , the construction is really fast !

And according to the news from SZNEWS.com.

Shenzhen line 11 will link with Dongguan line 3
Shenzhen line 20 will link with Dongguan line 2
Shenzhen line 10 will be extended to Fenggang twon in Donguang .
Shenzhen Line 13 will be extended to Songshanhu Lake .


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Are DG lines 2 and 3 U/C in the vicinity of the border of SZ?


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

We don't clear yet .
But DG Line 1 will connect with SZ line 6 in bother of SZ


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

just to clarify... the word 'link' they use may vary in different situation...
sometimes means it will be joint with another line and provide service through two lines...
or it could be simply extended to have interchange station with another line


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

dixiadetie said:


> *Photoed by @广铁深段0001*


8-car trainsets


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

*Shenzhen Metro to have 32 Lines by 2030*

Shenzhen Metro masterplan increased from 20 Lines to 32. Total planned network length to reach 1142 km of lines. Network will now consist of 8 Express Lines (think Line 11 and 14) and the rest as local lines. The goal of the expanded metro system is to achieve 45-70-70 as in:

45 minutes commute time between the city center and suburban centers
70% public transport mode share of motorized trips
70% of all pubic transit trips be on the metro 

Source

Planning Document

*HERE*










#atransitsystemthatrivalsTokyo


----------



## dbhaskar (Sep 11, 2015)

"#atransitsystemthatrivalsTokyo"

Absolutely! Surpasses even; if we take all the high speed intercity lines into consideration.
The PRD region will have the best integrated transport in the world by 2020.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

saiho said:


> 70% of all *pubic* transit trips be on the metro


What's to be the breakdown of the other 30 % between modes:
commuter rail
streetcar
trolleybus
motor bus?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

saiho said:


> *Shenzhen Metro to have 32 Lines by 2030*
> 
> Shenzhen Metro masterplan increased from 20 Lines to 32. Total planned network length to reach 1142 km of lines. Network will now consist of 8 Express Lines (think Line 11 and 14) and the rest as local lines. The goal of the expanded metro system is to achieve 45-70-70 as in:
> 
> ...


Notice in this map how Dongguan line 2 was never intended to join line 11. I see there are a couple lines in Dongguan pointing towards Shenzhen, I would make the Western one a line 22 extension.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this mind-boggling figure of 1142 km for Shenzhen only or PRD cities on the whole?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

The 1142 km figure is for Shenzhen alone. The Pearl River Delta metro is going to be much more massive, the latest Guangzhou plans are well above 1000 km.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

CNGL said:


> The 1142 km figure is for Shenzhen alone. The Pearl River Delta metro is going to be much more massive, the latest Guangzhou plans are well above 1000 km.


 Yes I recently a remark posted on another thread. In short it claimed that the existing figures given for Chinese metros both operating and planned were false. The reason given that if the figures were true then the metro systems in China would be equal to or even greater than metros overseas. The author concluded that it was an impossible case to argue so therefore figures and stats relating to metro development in China were frabricated as a ploy by the CPC to create an illusion of metro development when in reality liittle or none exists.

The issue here is the sheer scale of construction is mind boggling , the skeptic or cynic overseas simp[ly can't wrap their mind around it hence question it. Though few in number they are not shy about voicing their skepticism .

THe entire PRD area will have a massive metro system within twenty years if the current rate of construction is mantained. 


: No se cubre el sol con el pulgar"


Just because one closes their eyes doesnt make whatever is in front of them disappear.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

kunming tiger said:


> Yes I recently a remark posted on another thread. In short it claimed that the existing figures given for Chinese metros both operating and planned were false. The reason given that if the figures were true then the metro systems in China would be equal to or even greater than metros overseas. The author concluded that it was an impossible case to argue so therefore figures and stats relating to metro development in China were frabricated as a ploy by the CPC to create an illusion of metro development when in reality liittle or none exists.


And that's implausible. China is too open for tourists to outright fabricate metro systems in operation.

Qualifications may exist, but these would be elsewhere. Care to hear where?


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

There are a crap-ton of lines planned for all Chinese cities, some of which will be monorails, maglevs, or streetcar/ligh rail instead of a full Metro. They are actually building most of them. The only thing to doubt is that Straddling bus, which is one failed entrepreneur's scam.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

towerpower123 said:


> The only thing to doubt is that Straddling bus, which is one failed entrepreneur's scam.


Don't forget the extensions of Shanghai Transrapid.


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

Interesting news



> *Elevated monorail to be built in Pingshan this year
> 
> Shenzhen Daily
> January 19th, 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

First Shenzhen tram car arrived for testing:
http://www.gd.xinhuanet.com/newscenter/2017-01/19/c_1120347111.htm


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

Here is an interesting story for those curious in network usage patterns.



> *SZ commuters cover short distance
> Shenzhen Daily
> February 15, 2017
> 
> ...


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

More news about connecting more of the Pearl River Delta



> *Five Metro lines will link SZ, Huizhou
> Shenzhen Daily
> 17th March 2017
> Han Ximin*
> ...


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

With those distances, they will basically be commuter rail.


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

So the Shenzhen Metro will have lines connecting to the metros of three other cities? HK, Huizhou & Dongguan. Dongguan Metro will also connect to the Guangzhou Metro which connects to the Foshan Metro.
6 interconnected Metro systems. Are there even plans to get any other region to above 2 interconnected metro systems?

EDIT:
There doesn't seem to be a Huizhou thread. If there's more info available maybe it's time to start one?


----------



## JaJaWa (Feb 10, 2015)

Huizhou also has an underground railway with metro-style trains and stations opened last year, operated by China Railway https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dongguan–Huizhou_Intercity_Railway


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

Swede said:


> So the Shenzhen Metro will have lines connecting to the metros of three other cities? HK, Huizhou & Dongguan. Dongguan Metro will also connect to the Guangzhou Metro which connects to the Foshan Metro.
> 6 interconnected Metro systems. Are there even plans to get any other region to above 2 interconnected metro systems?
> 
> EDIT:
> There doesn't seem to be a Huizhou thread. If there's more info available maybe it's time to start one?


Huizhou is planning a urban rail net of 552 km in 3 stages. However plannings varies.
south of Foshan the next two cities Shunde and Zhongshan haves own plannings some maps shows connections to the border-cities.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Shunde is a district of Foshan. They have a line U/C all the way to there. Zhongshan is indeed planning its own metro system. I don't know about Zhuhai (the last city before Macau), other than the never-opening tram line.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

chornedsnorkack said:


> What's to be the breakdown of the other 30 % between modes:
> commuter rail
> streetcar
> trolleybus
> motor bus?


'Metro' in Shenzhen is the sum-up word for all railway-based transport system...
So commuter rail and streetcar (I'm not familiar with this term. Do you mean tram/light rail?) will be included in the metro system.

There is no trolleybus in Shenzhen and there is no plan for any trolley bus system in Shenzhen.

The other 30% will be pretty much shared between Taxi and Bus.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Don't forget the extensions of Shanghai Transrapid.


Not sure if you are aware but the Shanghai Maglev Train is planned to be demolished.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

CNGL said:


> Shunde is a district of Foshan. They have a line U/C all the way to there. Zhongshan is indeed planning its own metro system. I don't know about Zhuhai (the last city before Macau), other than the never-opening tram line.


 Which metro line goes out to Shunde? How far along is the construction process?


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

In other words the Huizhou metro is waiting for the green light before starting construction?

Zhongshan metro is in the planning stages so a proposal will be prepared and presented for approval?

No reliable information is at hand to indicate the status of any proposed Zhuhai Metro?


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

The second rollingstock arrived in Shenzhen for Longhua Tram

http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-512330-1-1.html


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

*Longhua Tram will start testing from March 30, 2017
Official operation for passenger services from June 30, 2017*
http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-511823-1-1.html
http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-511971-1-2.html
http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-510632-1-2.html



>


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

*Longhua Tram under preparation for operation*
http://www.ditiezu.com/forum.php?mo...ra=page=1&filter=typeid&typeid=662&typeid=662



>


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Longhua Tram Test


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Shenzhen suits perfectly for overground tram networks due to spacious streets and open space. Overall Shenzhen has got a good chance to create a public transport system which would be next level compared to other first tier cities. It's a pleasure to use metro compared to Beijing or even Shanghai.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Longhua Tram Updates
http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-519986-1-1.html

by zheng222jian



>


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

Longhua Tram is about to operate in a month time.:banana:



> http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-520824-1-1.html
> by 2623085743


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on today's opening of tram in Longhua:
http://news.xhby.net/system/2017/06/30/030703300.shtml
http://sz.southcn.com/content/2017-06/30/content_173518953.htm


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Meilong Bei? I cannot find that stop. It seems they have renamed several stops prior to opening. I'd like to see a map with current names.

Anyway, this line is Y shaped, running Northwards from Qinghu at the end of metro line 4. The left branch of the Y will also connect back to line 4 once the third phase of it is built. Other metro lines that will connect to it include line 22 (at the end of the right branch) and line 27 (at Qinghu) (I don't think line 18 will have a direct transfer to Longhua tram, as it will be an express line much like line 11). Two other lines are planned in the area, as well as six other tram systems in other parts of the city (or "town" as I like to call Shenzhen, thanks to homophony).

And a fact: Longhua district used to be a "new district" within Bao'an until it split away for good last year, along with Pingshan. The latter caused Dapeng new district to become an exclave of Longgang, though I expect it and Guangming in Bao'an to become districts of their own soon.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

CNGL said:


> Meilong Bei? I cannot find that stop. It seems they have renamed several stops prior to opening. I'd like to see a map with current names.
> 
> Anyway, this line is Y shaped, running Northwards from Qinghu at the end of metro line 4. The left branch of the Y will also connect back to line 4 once the third phase of it is built. Other metro lines that will connect to it include line 22 (at the end of the right branch) and line 27 (at Qinghu) (I don't think line 18 will have a direct transfer to Longhua tram, as it will be an express line much like line 11). Two other lines are planned in the area, as well as six other tram systems in other parts of the city (or "town" as I like to call Shenzhen, thanks to homophony).
> 
> And a fact: Longhua district used to be a "new district" within Bao'an until it split away for good last year, along with Pingshan. The latter caused Dapeng new district to become an exclave of Longgang, though I expect it and Guangming in Bao'an to become districts of their own soon.


urbanrail.net is now updated with tram stops:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SIGN_of_Priority_Carriages_for_Women_in_Shenzhen_Metro.jpg


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*morning rush hour at Hongshan Sta.*

Photoed by @广铁深段0001

Hongshan station is the terminal of rush hour shuttle service between Hongshan and Futian Checkpoint , Line 4.









This train on the right will back to south bound track to Reduce passenger pressure.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

*Shenzhen Metro Phase 4*

Approved last week, 148.9 kilometers of new subway to start construction this year. This plan include Line 6 Branch, Line 12, Line 13, Line 14 and Line 16. All new lines will use A size trains, with Line 13 and 14 using 8 car trains the rest uses 6 car trains. Line 6 branch will use 6 car B size trains, most likely to allow for through operation with Dongguang Line 1. All lines scheduled to be complete by 2022.



Source


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

According to Ditiezu lines 13 and 16 are pretty advanced in planning stage, and as such they might the first to start construction.

Here's the breakdown by lines:
*Line 6 branch*, Lilin to Zhongshan Daxue, 6.4 km, 3 stations, may feature through service to Dongguan line 1.
*Line 12*, Zuopaotai to Haishang Tianyuan Dong, 40 km, 29 stations. North-South line mostly through Bao'an. The section from Haishang Shijie to Nanyou is already U/C as part of line 9.
*1st phase of Line 13*, Shenzhen Wan Kou'an to Shangwu Bei, 23 km, 14 stations. North-South line from Shenzhen Bay Checkpoint to line 6, will be extended further North in a future phase.
*Line 14*, Gangxia Bei to Shatian, 51.9 km, 14 stations. Express line from "downtown" (if one can be defined for Shenzhen) to Longgang and Pingshan, and possibly into Huizhou.
*Line 16*, Dayun to Tiantou, 27.6 km, 23 stations. East-West line through Longgang and Pingshan.

There may be a second round of construction in phase 4. It would include lines 15, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22 and 24.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Shenzhen Metro - Line 3, 03 17, Buji by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Metro line to pass park*
Sept. 1, 2017
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

SHENZHEN’S urban planning commission is considering extending Metro Line 24, which is still being planned, to Donghu Park in Luohu District to solve the poor traffic situation and mixture of pedestrians and vehicles in the area.

In a letter to lawmakers, the commission said it is trying to complete the planning for the Metro line so it can apply to the city government for approval before the end of the year, and it will create favorable conditions for the line’s construction.

Metro Line 24 is an east-west line linking major business and commercial clusters in Mawan, Shenzhen Hi-Tech Industrial Park, Antuo Hill, Lianhuabei, Sungang Road and the Donghu Park area.

Donghu Park, the first and largest comprehensive park in the city, is a favorite place of Shenzhen residents. However, the traffic situation is poor and nearby roads are often congested. The nearest Metro station, Taian Station on Line 7, is about three kilometers away.

At the annual session of city lawmakers earlier this year, a dozen lawmakers suggested extending Line 7 to ease the congested and chaotic traffic at the entrance to the park. Yet the commission said it was not feasible to extend Metro Line 7 as Dongxiao Road, where Taian Station is located, is too narrow and crowded with buildings along both sides. It will pose a danger to Metro Line 5 as the station was built under the platform of Line 5. The relocation of buildings along the extension line is another factor in shelving the lawmakers’ proposal.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ladies First (But some men not understand... lol) by 黃 連發, on Flickr


----------



## subbotazh (Feb 4, 2015)

Shenzhen has completed program of replacing diesel buses with electric buses. Today there are 16359 electric buses in the city

http://finance.sina.com.cn/7x24/2017-10-12/doc-ifymviyp0458804.shtml


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

by jjbsy
http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-536320-1-1.html



>


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Byy 深圳地铁


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 10 Trains being delivered posted by 发芽毒土豆


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

It has been confirmed the line 5 extension from Qianhaiwan to Chiwan is opening on September 28, adding 7 stops to what was formerly known as the "Middle ring (Huanzhong) line". I hope there is something already built on the reclaimed lands this extension passes through, or else we would get several Qianhaiwan's in a row. The line 9 extension should follow in November.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

That's excellent news! Repeat confirmation of that which was first confirmed a month ago is always a good sign. But we will see for sure on 2019.09.28 if this indeed takes place.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Recently opened stations of Line 5 extension*

*Guiwan station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SZMC_Line5_Guiwan_Station_Platform_1.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SZMC_Line5_Guiwan_Station_Artwork_Another_Space.jpg

*Qianwan station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SZMC_Line5_Qianwan_Station_Name_on_Wall.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SZMC_Line5_Qianwan_Station_Platform_1.jpg

*Qianwan Park station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SZMC_Line5_Qianwan_Park_Station_Platform_1.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SZMC_Line5_Qianwan_Park_Station_Platform.jpg

*Mawan station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SZMC_Line5_Mawan_Station_Platform_1.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SZMC_Line5_Mawan_Station_Platform.jpg

*Railway Park station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SZMC_Line5_Railway_Park_Station_Platform_1.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SZMC_Line5_Railway_Park_Station_Exit_B.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SZMC_Line5_Railway_Park_Station_Service_Center.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SZMC_Line5_Railway_Park_Station_Artwork.jpg

*Liwan station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SZMC_Line5_Liwan_Station_Platform_1.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SZMC_Line5_Liwan_Station_Artwork_the_Rhapsody_of_the_Sea.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SZMC_Line5_Liwan_Station_Concourse.jpg

*Chiwan station*









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...C_Line5_Chiwan_Station_L5_to_Huangbeiling.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SZMC_Line5_Chiwan_Station_Artwork.jpg


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Metro line 9 west extension will open in next month


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 8 train by 爽爽的老奶. Seems that Line 8 trains will through operate into Line 2 or something because the train cars seem to have two different IDs.


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

General Huo said:


> Metro line 9 west extension will open in next month


In the diagrammatic map only the old end of the line and the new end of the line stations are transfer stations.
On the more geographically correct map there's 4 more transfer stations. Do they count transfers differently? i.e. one map needs it to be just an escalator inside the station, and the other map is ok with a walkway outside the fare gates?


----------



## SoapKa (Aug 20, 2019)

Swede said:


> In the diagrammatic map only the old end of the line and the new end of the line stations are transfer stations.
> On the more geographically correct map there's 4 more transfer stations. Do they count transfers differently? i.e. one map needs it to be just an escalator inside the station, and the other map is ok with a walkway outside the fare gates?


On the "geographically correct map", they are transfer stations with several other under construction or planned lines.

For example, Yuehaimen is interchange with Line 13. High-Tech South is interchange with Line 15. Nanyou is interchange with Line 12.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

General Huo said:


> Metro line 9 west extension will open in next month


November 28 per this source.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Proposed Shenzhen Hongshuwan CBD stations. Showing Metro Lines 3, 9, 11, 29 an new North South Shenzhen–Dongguan intercity railway and an extension of the Guangzhou–Dongguan–Shenzhen intercity railway.

posted by jerry207


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Gangxia North station expansion, currently serving Line 2 but is being expanded to serve Line 10, 11 and 14. In addition, a new underground shopping complex is being constructed in conjunction with this station.

Posted by jacky6689


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

The opening of the line 9 extension has been postponed to December 8. I will be far from home that day, perhaps checking another metro in my part of the World, so I may not be able to post some stats, and definitely will not be able to update my map until I come back home.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

New Line 9 stations by ZIKEUNG


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Shenzhen metro line 9 phase II officially opens to traffic today. The total length of Shenzhen metro is over 300 km.

https://www.sznews.com/news/content/2019-12/08/content_22685447.htm


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Extended 10.8 km from its original terminus at Hongshuwan Nan to Qianwan. Now it's clearly seen why its former name, Neihuan i.e. Inner Ring line, no longer makes sense. I see an interesting character choice in Nanshan Shucheng station, I thought "book" was 书.


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow nice, seems like the stations are getting a somewhat individual design.


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Shenzhen metro network exceeds 300 km following latest opening*
The second phase of Shenzhen metro Line 9 officially opened at 11.00 on December 8. The latest opening brings the network to 303·4 km.

The western extension from Hongshuwan South to Qianwan adds 10·8 km and 10 stations, bringing Line 9 to 36·2 km with 32 stations.

CRRC Changchun has supplied 22 six-car Type A trainsets for the second phase, the first of which arrived at the end of February. The manufacturer had previously supplied 29 for the first phase, which opened in October 2016. The trains have a crush-load capacity of 2 502 passengers and a maximum speed of 80 km/h.

Shenzhen Metro Group plans to open two lines in 2020. Lines 6 and 10 would have a combined length of 79·3 km. Four extensions of existing lines, with a combined length of 28·3 km, are also due to open next year.

https://www.railwaygazette.com/transport-and-mobility-projects/shenzhen-metro-network-exceeds-300-km-following-latest-opening/55299.article


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

some photos of newly opened stations on Line 9














































source: http://baijiahao.baidu.com/s?id=1651348467442674047


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Funny how they say Shenzhen metro is now over 300 km, yet my data says it doesn't have reached that figure yet and sits at 299 km. Of course that misses a full 4 km from the official data, and I'm always tweaking it.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

410.3 km long, surpassing the Moscow Metro if they don't open anything (I think there is some small openings for 2020). If Moscow opens some stuff in 2020 and 2021, my guess is 2022 will be when Shenzhen definitively takes 4th spot in the world. You can't argue with 90km of additional subway opening in one year (Line 12 and 14 by 2022).


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't forget Chengdu, which is sightly behind Shenzhen and is exploding this year, adding over 200 km this year and propelling directly to the third place, just 10 years after opening! Now that is something.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

guangzhou should hold onto third place but chengdu looks like a big mover up the list.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

CNGL said:


> Don't forget Chengdu,


Chengdu is booming


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

saiho said:


> ^^ what about the future lines? 2020 will have Line 6 and 10 and more new extensions.


When the lines 6 and 10 will be opened?

Thank you and regards
Ghostpoet


----------



## maginn (Mar 3, 2014)

Ghostpoet said:


> When the lines 6 and 10 will be opened?
> 
> Thank you and regards
> Ghostpoet


The earliest it’ll open is on the 18th of August, but by the end of this month for sure.


----------



## JaJaWa (Feb 10, 2015)

Confirmation of opening date (Tuesday – 18 August 2020) of Line 6 and Line 10 and new metro map from the WeChat account of Shenzhen Metro


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

CNGL said:


> "The town" (as I like to call Shenzhen, since 圳 and 镇 -the latter meaning "town"- are perfect homophones in both Mandarin and Cantonese) is expected to open two new lines in the next few days (most likely at the end of the month), lines 6 and 10. I had been awaiting for line 6 ever since I joined this forum as it serves the Guangming district, back then no other line was planned to do so (now there at least two others). As for line 10, it didn't appear in the 12 line plan from back then (at the time it was the now U/C line 12 the one numbered 10, at least in theory because this was during the time they used names instead of numbers) but did so in the long-term 16 line plan as line 16, so I didn't think it would be built by now, but it serves an area of the city (Pinghu) not covered in the former plan.


Both are opening next Tuesday. I didn't expect them until the end of the month (in any of the days between 28 and 31).


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

So Line 6 even though run by MTR will only be branded as SZMetro and not MTR SZ?


----------



## koo00 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

koo00 said:


> That's outdated info. Line 6 is operated by Shenzhen Metro Group, not operated by MTR.


What was the model? PPP or BOT? Also, which company will be the operator of the line 10?

Thank you!

Ghostpoet


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I see line 6 is opening all the way to Kexueguan, I thought it would only open North of Shenzhenbei (Shenzhen North) railway station as the rest wasn't in the original plan and therefore I expected to open at a later date. What is sure, is that line 6 doesn't have any of its originally planned section anymore, as it first appeared in the plans in 1994 running from Songgang to... Bao'an airport, more or less following what is now line 11. Only in 2003 the plans for line 6 started to resemble what has been built, minus the extension to Kexueguan (which was added in the 20 line plan from 2012).


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

And like many openings lately there's always that f***ing station that misses the target date , this time it's Gangxia Bei on line 10. Apparently the transfer to line 2 isn't ready yet and they don't want to open the line 10 station without it being open. On the other hand all stations on line 6 are in operation.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

382km   
source Shenzhen Metro - Wikipedia


----------



## JaJaWa (Feb 10, 2015)

CNGL said:


> And like many openings lately there's always that f***ing station that misses the target date , this time it's Gangxia Bei on line 10. Apparently the transfer to line 2 isn't ready yet and they don't want to open the line 10 station without it being open. On the other hand all stations on line 6 are in operation.


It's because they are building a major new hub there serving Line 2, Line 10, Line 11, and Line 14.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Pingshan Yunba peoplemover by 深圳地铁迷


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, I didn't knew about this monorail line until now. It appears it has been built in record time, as 5 stations are already complete. In a further phase it should extend all the way to the Shenzhen Pingshan railway station.

Meanwhile I discovered there may be a naming conflict between two stations. Xikeng on the section of line 4 opening later this year and Xikeng at the end of the planned 2nd phase of line 16. They are perfect homophones (in both Mandarin and Cantonese) and almost homographs as well, the only difference being a grass radical on the first character of the line 4 station (茜坑 vs 西坑). I hope they notice that and rename one of the stations (Xikeng on line 4 has the alternate reading "Qiankeng" in Mandarin), because this is unlike the Xiaogangs of Guangzhou or the Guanzhuangs of Beijing, in which both pairs are pronounced sightly differently from each other. Another thing is Shaanxi Nanlu of Shanghai, since it refers to one of the pair of provinces and thus I spell it accordingly despite being the only "Shanxi Nanlu" there.


----------



## JaJaWa (Feb 10, 2015)

The 10 long awaited glass roof top pure electric tour buses will be rolled out in #shenzhen in October, operating on three specially selected tour routes 

#electricbuses




  






  






  




Source


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

The Guangmingcheng railway station (with Street View to boot , courtesy of Baidu) is located in Guangming district, along the Guangzhou-Hong Kong express rail link (part of the larger Beijing-Hong Kong high-speed railway). This is where the new Beijing-Kowloon high-speed railway (in its Ganzhou-Shenzhen section) will merge with the older route through all provincial capitals (Shijiazhuang, Zhengzhou, Wuhan, Changsha, Guangzhou; the new line will only hit Nanchang). Its weird name (光明城 instead of just 光明) is due to a station along the Fuyu-Xilinji railway out in Heilongjiang 3000 km away already bearing the 光明 name. So many characters to guarantee virtually no duplicates and they hit one located at the other end of the country. Well...

Despite the recent opening of line 6 through Guangming district, Guangmincheng lies far from it, the closest stations being Changzhen and Fenghuangcheng 2.5 km away. This is expected to change by 2025, as the Northern section of line 13 started construction a few months ago and will pass through this station. The extension of Dongguan's line 1 (I refuse to call the Shenzhen section "Line 6 branch" as it will look more of an independent line unrelated to line 6) is also expected to start construction soon. In the long run line 18, an express line planned to run through the suburbs from Shajing to Yantian, will also run past the station.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

深圳地铁


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Line 4 extension to begin operations Oct. 28 *
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_
Oct 1, 2020

THE northern extension of Metro Line 4 will be put into operation Oct. 28, after three months of tests that included a 20-day run according to schedule without carrying passengers, the operator HKMTR (SZ) said yesterday.

An entire trip of the whole line, 31.3 kilometers from Futian Checkpoint Station to Niuhu Station, will take 51 minutes. It will bring the length of the city’s Metro network to 411 kilometers, the operators said.

After the start of the operations, the operator will adopt a mode of running a short circular route and a full circular route at the same time during the morning rush hours.

Trains on the short circular route will run between Xikeng Station on the extension line and Futian Checkpoint Station. On the full circular route, the trains will run between Niuhu Station and Futian Checkpoint Station.

More : <Article>Line 4 extension to begin operations Oct. 28</Article>


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

It has been confirmed the third phase of line 2, the third phase of line 3 and the first phase of line 8 (in addition to the second phase of line 4, above) will all enter service on October 28, thus bringing phase 3 expansion to a conclusion. A change in the plans for line 3 caused its third phase to become a one-station extension at its Southwestern end, while line 8 is now effectively a further extension of line 2 into Shenzhen's East coast. However the expansion doesn't stop here, as phase 4 should keep us brinnging new openings until at least 2025 (and there are a few lines that have to start construction yet), starting with the International Exhibition Center section of line 20, the one that was fast-tracked for a tentative opening in 2018 but crashed against the NDRC and now expected for September 2021.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

New Line 2/8 Stations posted by ncuer


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

With all the extensions now open, Shenzhen is the 4th city in China to break the 400 km mark (which prior to 2010 only London had achieved anywhere in the world), clocking in at 411 km. Also and thanks to a numbering shuffle they did there are now lines 1-11 without breaks and nothing else (Otherwise line 10 would have been line 16), something a certain Indian forumer will like.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen Intercity Railway adds two more stations


The Qianhai-Huanggang port section mainly passes through Nanshan, Futian and other areas. The main line is 21.1 kilometers long, and the moving line is 3.2 kilometers long (single line). There are two stations, Super Headquarters Station and Huanggang Port Station, and Central Park parking lot. One place to meet line operation needs. The whole line is laid underground, forming a comprehensive transportation hub in the Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters Base and Huanggang Port area with intercity, subway and other rail lines.






交通｜穗莞深城际再增两站！新塘直达皇岗口岸！_广州东站


穗莞深城际前海至皇岗口岸段是粤港澳大湾区城际铁路网的重要组成部分， 是既有穗莞深城际在深圳市境内的延长线，主要承担珠江东岸主轴沿线地区的城际客运功能，兼顾部分城市组团间的市域客流。 一条站点高度…




www.sohu.com






The red line is the new adding underground section of Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen Intercity Railway


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Proposed Pingshan yunba people mover expansion. The red is the segment currently under construction. Posted by eup


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Aha! So they have chosen a monorail over a regular tram for the second tier rail transit in Pingshan. The stop names (for trams I use "stop" instead of "station", even though in Chinese both are 站), transcripted:
Pingshan (railway station, metro line 14)
Wanke Jincheng (uh-oh, free ad for Vanke...)
Liuguan Yicheng
Pingshan Quwei
Qufu Erban
Dagongye Qu
Yangziling
Huangguoli
Sanyang Hu
Jiangling (line 16)
Biyadi (another free ad, this time for BYD; end of section currently U/C)
Shamo (I think, I cannot discern that second character, which I assume is 墨)
Yangmukeng
unnamed stop
Gaoji Zhongxue
Tiantou (line 16 again)
Jishu Daxue
Xingkeng
Kechuangcheng Nan
Kechuangcheng
Julong Huayuan
Yadi Sancun (line 19, end of 2nd section)
Guangzu Lukou
Kengzi (line 14)
Dashuiwan
Longtian


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

It's not a monorail it runs on rubber tires over two flat rolled steel "tracks".



Pic source


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

*Shenzhen with 7,708,300 unlinked trips break its Metro record ridership on December 31, 2020* (previously 7,112,200 on December 31, 2019, an increase of 596,000/8.38%). Among them : 

L1 : 1,282,300
L2 : 696,900
L3 : 1,023,000
L4 : 668,600
L5, 1,310,400 (a record high)
L6 : 386,200 (record high)
L7 : 635,000
L8 : 74,600
L9 : 661,200 (a record high)
L10 : 400,000 (a record high)
L11 : 570,000


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

2021-1-4 Shenzhen Metro system length: 411 km


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

saiho said:


> It's not a monorail it runs on rubber tires over two flat rolled steel "tracks".
> 
> 
> 
> Pic source


is it more economical than a standard monorail?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 14 Buji Station under construction by liaomaoqiang


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Shenzhen surely is pushing it. In the last few months they started most projects included in the 4th phase revision, only leaving out a one-station extension of line 8 for now. Of note is that the naming conflict I noted a while ago will be solved by spelling the station at the end of the 2nd phase of line 16 as Xi-keng. I chose to spell it Xi Keng, i.e. without dash, in my map instead.


----------



## JaJaWa (Feb 10, 2015)

*Shenzhen to have automated Metro line by year's end*

When Metro Line 20, a rapid transit rail line connecting Terminal 4 of Shenzhen Bao'an International Airport with the Shenzhen World Exhibition & Convention Center in Bao'an District, begins operations at the end of this year, it will use driverless technology.

Phase I of Line 20 recently completed its electricity-load test successfully. The 8.36-km railway line houses five stations, which include three interchange stations.

Line 20 will be the first fully automated metro line in the city, and, once put into operation in 2022, the driverless technology will progressively be applied to Lines 12, 13, and 14, and then also on Line 16, when it is put into operation in July 2023, according to the Shenzhen Metro Group.

According to the operator, Metro lines running unattended train operations can reduce required human resources by 30-70 percent, achieve higher frequency, increase space for passengers, and improve reliability by over 50 percent.

*Source: *GRT Radio









Shenzhen to have automated Metro line by year's end


Photo: Nanfang DailyWhen Metro Line 20, a rapid transi




mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 20 8 Car Type A Trains, note the cabless design for GoA 4 operations, by B-306N


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 4 by B-306N


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Link to Shenzhen Metro track map:





【大更新】2025年深圳地铁线网配线图-深 圳 区-地铁族


【大更新】2025年深圳地铁线网配线图




www.ditiezu.com









百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com






https://appwk.baidu.com/naapi/doc/view?ih=7801&o=png_6_0_0_0_0_0_0_14627.16_7801.59&iw=27674&ix=0&iy=0&aimw=27674&rn=1&doc_id=86d26852690203d8ce2f0066f5335a8103d26640&pn=1&sign=9435e145af2935ec4134e353c598d28e&type=1&app_ver=2.9.8.2&ua=bd_800_800_IncredibleS_2.9.8.2_2.3.7&bid=1&app_ua=IncredibleS&uid=&cuid=&fr=3&Bdi_bear=WIFI&from=3_10000&bduss=&pid=1&screen=800_800&sys_ver=2.3.7


----------



## boblol76 (Jun 20, 2021)

Shenzhen Urban Rail Transit Network Long-Term Map:









2021 Shenzhen Urban Rail Transit Network:









NOTE: Map is unofficial, of course. While Shenzhen Metro is officially planned to have 33 metro lines by 2035+, the detailed specifics of station naming and location, as well as line routing, are not finalized at this point in time.

Original ditiezu post: http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-725614-1-1.html
Original author: Wanlian_Z (无尽星空)


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Pingshan yunba people mover by 猪喽喽


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 6 ft Line 4 by Z-R-Z-


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 3 LCDs posted by Ragmond


----------



## JaJaWa (Feb 10, 2015)

saiho said:


> Line 3 LCDs posted by Ragmond
> 
> View attachment 2533885
> 
> ...


Nice that they were able to standardise the software of the various train models to the same design.








Line 20 will be opening soon (finally!).


----------



## JaJaWa (Feb 10, 2015)

*Automated Metro line to operate soon 深圳首条无人驾驶地铁近期开通*
Original Han Ximin ShenzhenDaily 2021-12-24 11:57
PHASE I of Metro Line 20 will be put into operation within a week after the project was transferred from the constructor to the operator at a ceremony Wednesday.

The 8.36-kilometer experimental section, designed with a maximum speed of 120 kilometers per hour, is Shenzhen’s first automated Metro line. It connects Shenzhen Bao’an International Airport and Shenzhen World Exhibition & Convention Center in Bao’an District and has five stations including three interchange stations.









An automated Metro train stops at a Line 20 station. China News Service

“Tests for the facilities have been completed and the operator is at the final push for the joint testing of communications, signals, electrical equipment and AFC (Automatic Fare Collection) systems for the operation,” Shenzhen Metro Group said in a release Tuesday.

Line 20, dubbed as a demonstration line of technologies, has adopted the communication-based train control (CBTC) signaling technology, which helps improve railway transportation efficiency and safety. CBTC ensures safe rail operation using data communication between various control points of the system. It uses an off-board computer to monitor all trains operating on tracks by sending information to computers aboard the trains, which allows trains to be spaced closer compared to a manually controlled line.









The driveless control room of a Metro train on Line 20. Yangcheng Evening News

At each station’s service center, ticket vending machines are available for fee charging and information inquiry, such as navigation and transfer guidance, through facial recognition and vocal interaction. Facial recognition technology is also used at turnstiles. Passengers need to register to authorize using facial recognition at ticket dispensers before using the service.









The facial recognition technology is applied at stations along Metro Line 20. China News Service

According to the draft plan recently released by the city's planning and natural resources bureau, Line 20 runs 50.6 kilometers passing by Shenzhen Oceanic New Town, World Exhibition and Convention Center, Airport Transport Hub, Shenzhen High-Tech Industrial Park, Xiangmi Lake and Shenzhen-Hong Kong Science and Technology Cooperation Zone. When the line is put into use, it will enable passengers in northern Bao’an to reach Futian CBD within 45 minutes and to the border area with Hong Kong within 60 minutes.

Driverless technologies will also be applied on lines 12, 13 and 14 when they are put into operation in 2022 and on Line 16, when it is put into operation in July 2023, according to Shenzhen Metro Group.


Editor/Chen Siqi
WeChat Editors/Claudia, Jane









Automated Metro line to operate soon 深圳首条无人驾驶地铁近期开通


Phase I of Metro Line 20, the city\x26#39;s first automated line, will be put into operation within a week.




mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Line 20 now open. IIRC they started building it without NDRC approval, and it was stopped for some time due to that.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

So far, Shenzhen is the only city with population more than 10 million realizing all buses and taxis electrified in the world.

More than 16,000 pure electric buses in operation

More than 20,000 pure electric taxis in operation





深圳久久为功治气让人服气_中国经济网――国家经济门户



BYD is the largest pure electric bus manufacturer in the world, based in Shenzhen.

BYD B7 pure electric bus









BYD K9 pure electric bus









BYD E6 BEV Taxis










Shenzhen Minle taxi charging station, becoming the world's largest car charging station, with 624 charging piles built















深圳建全球最大汽车充电站，日均服务4000车次_深圳新闻网


深圳新闻网是立足深圳、辐射全国的综合性区域门户网站,为用户提供新闻、视频、博客、房产、汽车、财经、健康、美食、旅游、教育、时尚、娱乐、交友等20多个频道,并拥有深圳最大的门户互动社区深圳论坛,以及深圳报业集团旗下《深圳特区报》、《深圳商报》、《深圳晚报》、《晶报》、《香港商报》、《Shenzhen Daily》等系列报刊杂志电子版



www.sznews.com


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you know, which line in Shenzhen will be connect with orange metro line in Dongguan, or how long in Shenzhen will be the orange line??? Thanks for the answer....


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* China's Shenzhen shuts electronics market to fight COVID outbreak*
_Excerpt_ 

SHENZHEN, China, Aug 29 (Reuters) - Authorities in China's southern city of Shenzhen shut the world's largest electronics market of Huaqiangbei and suspended service at 24 subway stations on Monday in a bid to curb an outbreak of COVID-19.

Three key buildings in the sprawling area, comprised of thousands of stalls selling microchips, telephone parts, and other components to manufacturers, will stay closed until Sept 2.

More : China's Shenzhen shuts electronics market to fight COVID outbreak


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@saiho, @gao7, @CNGL, will there be some subway line connecting shenzhen and huizhou?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@CNGL, line 14 is about to open  


UrbanRail.Net > Asia > China > SHENZHEN Subway


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Zaz965 said:


> @CNGL, line 14 is about to open
> 
> 
> UrbanRail.Net > Asia > China > SHENZHEN Subway


It is already opened on Oct 28, along with a short extension of line #11.





深圳地铁“两线三枢纽”开通 运营里程达483公里-新华网


深圳地铁“两线三枢纽”开通 运营里程达483公里 ---10月28日，深圳地铁14号线、11号线福岗区间正式开通，沿线的岗厦北、大运、黄木岗三个枢纽同时开门迎客。新线的开通使深圳城市轨道交通线网规模达到14条，运营里程483公里。



www.news.cn


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Yep, line 14 is now open. It is an express line conecting downtown with the Northeastern reaches in Pingshan, with 50 km and only 18 stations between Gangxia Bei and Shatian. It is planned to be extended into Huizhou in the future. In addition an one station extension to line 11 and a missing station on line 10 have opened as well, making Gangxia Bei into a 4 line interchange.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

CNGL said:


> It is planned to be extended into Huizhou in the future.


awesome. shenzhen and huizhou will be connected by a urban rail


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

This is the Shenzhen Metro Universiade Hub (drone photo) taken on October 25.









This is the Gangxia North Hub of Shenzhen Metro, taken on October 26


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@General Huo, please, bring more photos about line 14


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

https://www.toutiao.com/article/7159495425102512652/?channel=&source=search_tab


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

*deal! Shenzhen Metro Line 16 opens to traffic on December 28*
original2022-10-17 17:23·I have expectations
On October 17, a Shenzhen netizen broke the news: "At present, the passenger cars of Shenzhen Metro Line 16 have entered the no-load trial operation stage. At the same time, the follow-up auxiliary projects of all the stations of Line 16 are also speeding up, and the construction unit has begun to work day and night. If there is no impact of the epidemic in the future, according to the project plan, Shenzhen Metro Line 16 can enter the normalized commissioning stage at the end of November, and the smooth opening to traffic on December 28 has been scheduled."










*According to this netizen’s revelation, the schedule of the Shenzhen Metro Line 16 project schedule chart shows:*

1. Start time of civil engineering of Shenzhen Metro Line 16 (December 28, 2017)

2. Time for the “Dongtong” civil construction of Shenzhen Metro Line 16 (June 28, 2021)

3. The time of the "rail pass" of Shenzhen Metro Line 16 (November 28, 2021)

4. "Dentsu" time of Shenzhen Metro Line 16 (December 28, 2021)

5. On February 7, 2022, Shenzhen Metro Line 16 completed the installation and commissioning of a single system.

6. The joint debugging time of Shenzhen Metro Line 16 equipment system is from February 8, 2022 to September 15, 2022.

7. No-load trial operation time of Shenzhen Metro Line 16 (September 16, 2022 ~ December 17, 2022)

8. The official opening time of Shenzhen Metro Line 16 (December 28, 2022)










So far, this line has a total length of about 29.2 km and has 24 stations. Shenzhen Metro Line 16, which passes through Longgang Avenue, Huangge Road, Longping Road and other places, has indeed entered the no-load test after completing the first batch of fire inspection stations. run phase. During the 3-month no-load trial operation, the construction personnel will cooperate with the operator to comprehensively test and verify the vehicle, power supply, signal, communication and other systems. . Therefore, after completing the three-month no-load trial operation and strict acceptance, Shenzhen Metro Line 16 will be put into operation on December 28, and will officially open its doors to welcome customers.










In addition, the official news also revealed: "In order to meet the construction period, Shenzhen Metro Line 16 has used a lot of new technologies to deal with the large and small karst caves that appear in the section, and the opening time will be half a year earlier than the original. At present, under the premise of ensuring safety and quality, Shenzhen Metro Line 16 has begun to comprehensively speed up the follow-up project construction, and is steadily advancing the work of joint commissioning and testing, operation preparation, acceptance and opening, etc., to ensure the official opening and trial operation at the end of this year (2022). ”










In other words, as long as we continue to advance according to the project target schedule, Shenzhen Metro Line 16 will be officially put into passenger operation on December 28, which is basically set.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

an updated map  










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shenzhen_Metro


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I presume the station has air conditioner, this glass roof protects the station's air


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

videos





今日头条







www.toutiao.com









今日头条







www.toutiao.com









今日头条







www.toutiao.com









今日头条







www.toutiao.com


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

The reporter learned from Shenzhen Metro Group
Access to the border of Shenzhen and Dongguan
The branch line of Metro Line 6 has recently passed the completion acceptance
*Will open to traffic on November 28

The branch line of Line 6 successfully passed the completion acceptance*

The branch line of Line 6 starts from Line 6 🚏Guangming Station in Guangming District and ends at the Shenzhen-Dongguan border, with a total length of about _*6.13*_ km and a total of *4* stations and *4* sections. The sites are: Guangming, Zhenmei, Zhongda, Shenzhen Polytechnic.

Among them, 🚏Guangming Station is the transfer station between the branch line of Line 6 and Line 6. 🔃

*The branch line of Line 6 has many innovations in design, technology, environmental protection, etc.*

*The first underground bicycle intelligent three-dimensional parking garage was* built in Shenzhen , which promoted the transfer of medium-distance motorized travel to bicycle traffic and supported green and low-carbon travel.


*The station AFC system is designed according to the smart station* . In addition to meeting the basic functions of ticket sales and collection, it is also equipped with smart customer service equipment such as an open integrated customer service center, smart ticketing terminals, and smart ticketing robots.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Line 12 is expected to start operation by the end of this month

It is reported that Shenzhen Metro Line 12, which connects Xin'an, Xixiang, Airport East, Fuyong and Shajing, is expected to open to traffic by the end of November.
















▲Photo by Bao'an Daily reporter Lei Xiaozhou

The first phase of Metro Line 12 starts at Zuobaotai East Station, passes through Nanshan and Baoan, and ends at Haitianyuan East Station; the second phase extends to Songgang. With 18 transfer stations, the line is known as the "King of Transfers".









▲Schematic diagram of Metro Line 12 (the name of the station is subject to the actual completion)

Metro Line 12 starts from Left Fortress East Station in Nanshan District, passes through Nanshan Central District, Bao'an Central District, Fuyong Area, Dakong Port and Exhibition Area from south to north, and ends at Haitianyuan East Station in Bao'an District. The backbone of rail transit supporting the development axis of the western part of Shenzhen. ��

The total length of the line is about 40.6 km, and the whole line is laid underground; there are 33 stations (including 18 transfer stations).

Next is the latest progress of Line 13 Phase I and Phase II

▼

Line 13 Phase I

All ancillary structures of the first station on the whole line were successfully capped

Recently, the main structure of the entrance and exit D of Talent Park Station, Phase 1 of Metro Line 13 was successfully capped, which also marked the first station on the entire line to achieve the full capping of the main structure of all ancillary projects, and it is one step closer to the goal of comprehensive acceptance and handover.

As of now, Line 13—

13 stations across the line capped;

12 shield tunneling sections are connected by two lines;

The main structure of the whole station is 99% completed (except for the Xili high-speed railway station);

94.3% of the construction of the shield tunnel section is completed.

*Xili High Speed Rail Station only includes the platform part of Line 13.









▲Schematic diagram of the first phase of Line 13 (the name of the station is subject to the actual completion)

The first phase of Metro Line 13 starts from Shenzhen Bay Port Station in Nanshan District and ends at Shangwu Station in Bao'an District, with a total length of about 22.4 km.

There are 16 stations on the line, including 11 transfer stations. All are underground lines, and extension conditions are reserved at both ends of the line. There is an underground parking lot in Neihu along the line, and the access line is connected to the Talent Park Station. ��

Line 13 Phase II

The shield machine on the right line in the Donggong section started smoothly

Recently, the second phase (north extension) project of Metro Line 13 has also ushered in new progress. The "S1099" shield machine on the right line between Dongzhou Road Station and Gongming South Station in the third industrial zone has successfully started, marking the Donggong section. The double-track tunneling is in full swing, which provides a prerequisite for the next double-track tunneling.

Up to now, all 17 open-cut construction sites of Shenzhen Metro Line 13 Phase II (North Extension) project have entered the site for construction, of which—

The main structure of 7 work sites is capped;

83% of the earthwork has been shipped out, and 64% of the main structure has been completed;

26 sets of shield tunneling were carried out, and 22 sets were launched;

2 double-track tunnels and 1 single-track tunnel are connected;

1 subsidiary structure enclosed.









▲Schematic diagram of the second phase (north extension) of Line 13 (the name of the station is subject to the actual completion)

The second phase (north extension) of Line 13 starts from �� Shangwu Station (exclusive) and ends at �� Gongming North Station.

The total length of the line is about 19.23 km, with 11 stations and 1 depot. All are laid underground.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

https://www.toutiao.com/article/7166941775221916199/?channel=&source=search_tab



*Open at the end of the year! Highlights of Shenzhen Metro Line 16 →*
2022-11-17 19:14·National Party Media Information Public Platform
Source: [Shenzhen Overseas Chinese News]

Shenzhen Metro Line 16, which has received much attention, is scheduled to open at the end of this year. What are the highlights of the line and what are the characteristics of the design? On November 16, the reporter took an early test ride and visited Metro Line 16, taking you to experience a more comfortable riding environment and a smarter riding experience.

*Open at the end of the year! Highlights of Shenzhen Metro Line 16 →*
2022-11-17 19:14·National Party Media Information Public Platform
Source: [Shenzhen Overseas Chinese News]

Shenzhen Metro Line 16, which has received much attention, is scheduled to open at the end of this year. What are the highlights of the line and what are the characteristics of the design? On November 16, the reporter took an early test ride and visited Metro Line 16, taking you to experience a more comfortable riding environment and a smarter riding experience.



replay

01:46 / 01:46




Line 16 is drawn from Universiade Station, laid along Longgang Avenue, Huangge Road, and Longping Road, and ends at Tianxin Station. The total length of the line is about 29.2 kilometers, with 24 stations, including 6 characteristic stations.

The line is a fully automatic operation line, and the vehicles are 6 A-type cars, with a running speed of 80 kilometers per hour. Adopting the current highest level of GoA4 fully automatic driving technology, the vehicle can realize fully automatic operation without the participation of the driver and crew and automatic recovery in case of failure.









Line 16 is in the stage of full-line trial operation.

It is understood that Line 16 is in the stage of full-line trial operation, with a train arriving at the station about every 5 minutes, and the arrival time of the train is completely in accordance with the official operation status. At present, the installation and commissioning of the equipment on the whole line has been basically completed, and the remaining inspection and preparatory work for trial operation are being carried out to ensure the high-quality opening of Line 16 before the end of the year.









Metro Line 16.

"The standard stations on Line 16 include three cultural characteristics: *traditional residence, guest residence, and new residence* . Different cultural attributes are reflected through the color changes of champagne gold, technological blue, and ecological green." According to China Railway Construction Shenzhen Metro Line 16 Project Xu Yang, director of the back of the general contracting station, introduced that Shiju uses warm champagne gold to create a cultural atmosphere of Shiju; Keju uses fresh and elegant ecological green to create a fashionable and modern space; Futuristic space.









Yuyuan Station creates a stylish and modern space.

On the same day, the reporter went to Huanggekeng Station, Universiade Central Station and other special stations to visit and experience. *Huanggekeng Station* uses the decorative and lighting integrated circular plate as a unit. Through the gradual transition from the solid wall to the semi-naked roof at the top, it forms a space-oriented momentum, assists in indicating the direction of the flow of people, and at the same time releases the height of the space to the greatest extent. *The highlight of the decoration of the Universiade Central Station* is the golden hollowed-out light-transmitting shape of the ceiling on the floor of the station hall. Through the integrated design combined with the lighting, it fits the cultural theme of the Universiade Central Station "Golden Light, Shining Universiade", implying the youthful vitality and vitality of Shenzhen. urban competitiveness.









The Universiade Central Station uses warm champagne gold.

The reporter noticed that the train body of Metro Line 16 is made of large-area mirror material, which looks like a walking mirror during operation, reflecting the beauty of the tunnel shuttle and the interior of the station; in the interior design, the seat end plate adopts the elegant dolphin shape, and the screen adopts The graceful curved edges and the screen shelf adopt the shape of lively little fish, echoing the coastal scenery of Shenzhen.









Metro line 16 train.

It is worth mentioning that the vehicle is equipped with a health management system, which is equivalent to providing a "on-board doctor" for the train, which can monitor and in-depth diagnose the traction, auxiliary, braking and other systems in real time. Carry out condition monitoring, fault prediction and diagnosis, life cycle history management and health management.

Copyright Statement: Original by Longgang RongMei, please indicate the source for reprinting. Editor: Zhang Xing

This article comes from [Shenzhen Overseas Chinese Press] and only represents the author's point of view. The national party media information public platform provides information release and dissemination services.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

*The first sea-crossing tunnel of the Shenzhen Metro is here, and Line 12 will open at the end of the year*
original2022-11-16 14:03·Southern plus client
A few days ago, Shenzhen Metro Line 12 has successfully completed the initial pre-operation safety assessment and will meet the public at the end of the year. *The *line









It is understood that Line 12 frequently intersects with existing operating lines and passes through complex geology. Not only is the requisition and relocation work before construction heavy, but also new equipment and new construction methods need to be transformed and used to overcome geological and environmental difficulties during construction, which is extremely difficult. It is a big test of construction technology and organizational management capabilities. With the application of a variety of innovative techniques, Shenzhen Metro Line 12 has overcome difficulties and achieved multiple breakthroughs, accumulating valuable experience for the construction of Shenzhen rail transit.

*◆

tunnel under the sea

Co-applying multiple methods to reduce construction risks*

It is understood that the groundwater level along Metro Line 12 is high and there are many unfavorable strata, and the groundwater has a strong hydraulic connection with the surface seawater. Among them, the section from the east of Zuobaotai to Taiziwan (hereinafter referred to as Zuotai section) crosses the broken zone in the sea area, which greatly tests the shield construction technology and construction management ability, and the design risk level is level one.

"The Zuotai shield section project is special, including many 'firsts' in the history of Shenzhen subway construction." The relevant person in charge of the Shenzhen Railway Group said that the construction of this section is the first time that a shield tunnel has penetrated the shallow sea area of the Shenzhen subway, and it is also the first time for the Shenzhen subway Excavation construction is carried out by mud-water shield machine. "









It is understood that the Zuotai section tunnel of Metro Line 12 crossing the sea runs from Zuobaotai East Station, all the way eastward through the sea area and then to Taiziwan Station, with a total length of 911.983 meters. people introduced. In order to ensure the stability of the strata in the sea-crossing section, the project team carried out grouting reinforcement on the area through sea surface operations before the shield machine went under the sea area for construction. "Affected by sea wind and tide, on-site grouting is faced with various complex situations such as difficulty in determining the hole position and changing elevation of the working platform. At the same time, a series of risks such as pipe sticking, broken pipe, sea surface pollution and offshore operations must be dealt with in a timely manner." The person in charge said.

For this reason, the ZTS6450 mud-water shield machine tailored for the tunnel tunnel under the sea was adopted in the Zuotai section of Metro Line 12. The total length of the shield machine is 11 meters, the diameter of the cutter head of the shield machine is 6.502 meters, and the height is 5.45 meters. It is the first shield machine used in the construction of underwater tunnels in Shenzhen Metro.

According to the construction unit, the shield machine excavating on the seabed encountered 77.4-meter and 66.432-meter fault fracture zones on the left and right lines of the Zuotai section respectively. serious challenge. During construction, the builders of the Shenzhen Railway rely on the smart shield data platform to realize real-time intelligent monitoring and automatic early warning of tunneling parameters. At the same time, the use of information-based BIM, 5D, and intelligent monitoring technologies enables a comprehensive perception of the surrounding environment of the project construction, and the construction accuracy and monitoring efficiency have been greatly improved.

Not only that, the Shenzhen Railway Group and China Power Construction have vigorously promoted the "four new technologies" such as new technologies, new processes, new equipment, and new materials through a series of measures such as in-depth design, optimization schemes, shield selection, and expert demonstrations. It overcomes many construction problems such as water-rich sand layers, full-section hard rock, underpassing sea areas, and crossing existing lines.









*◆

Hard rock sections are challenging

Double-mode shield construction method solves the problem*

The hard rock section between Huaide and Fuyong Station is long and the rock strength is high. In order to efficiently solve this construction problem, the project adopted the domestic leading earth pressure balance/TBM dual-mode shield construction method. "Dual-mode shield tunneling has the advantages of fast excavation speed, less cutter wear, and low power consumption, which can effectively reduce construction difficulty and risks." The person in charge of PowerChina introduced to the reporter.

It is reported that Line 12 has a total of 27 shield sections, and 36 shield machines were put into operation during the construction period. In addition to solving terrain problems, these shield machines are also equipped with an environmental protection treatment system for muck, which makes the treatment rate of shield muck reach 70%, and the reduction rate reaches 40%, which effectively relieves the pressure of shield muck for export, and is advancing Environmentally friendly treatment of shield excrement has achieved good economic benefits.

*◆

There are many restrictions on the ground and underground

Multiple coordination to reduce social impact*

Shenzhen Metro Line 12 connects Nanshan and Bao'an districts. The overall line spans a wide range, and issues such as land acquisition and demolition and pipeline relocation are complicated and difficult to solve. The person in charge of Shenzhen Railway Group said: "In the early stage of construction, we have done a lot of coordination work in areas such as traffic relief along the line, restoration and relocation of drainage, medium and low-pressure gas, greening and relocation, and sporadic demolition." In the end, Metro Line 12 was demolished. The work was successfully completed, and the foundation stone for the line construction was stabilized.

The next step after the preliminary preparations is completed is to start construction. At the construction site where Metro Line 12 intersects with buildings and operating lines along the line, the "cover-and-excavation method" is frequently mentioned. "For the engineering sections that need to cross roads and buildings, Metro Line 12 adopts the 'cover-and-excavation' construction method, that is, after excavating from the ground to a certain depth, the top is closed, and the rest of the lower part of the project is in the closed Construction under the roof." The person in charge of PowerChina told reporters that the implementation of this construction method can minimize the impact of subway construction on facilities along the line.









*◆

The construction of the transfer station is difficult

High efficiency with new methods to tide over difficulties*

As the "transfer king" in Shenzhen's rail transit, there are as many as 20 transfer stations (including long-term planning) on Shenzhen Metro Line 12, of which 9 stations transfer to existing operating lines. When constructing such transfer stations, it is necessary to carry out partial connection reconstruction and strictly control the settlement of the stations on the existing operating lines, so as to ensure the safety and normal operation of the stations on the existing lines, which greatly increases the difficulty of construction organization.









"The most impressive part of the construction should be the section from Taiziwan Station to Sea World Station." The construction manager of China Power Construction recalled. This section needs to cross the existing Line 2 from below at an angle of 70° in the mountain section, and the construction is very difficult. "After comprehensive consideration, we adopted the cantilever roadheader for construction for the first time. This type of roadheader has low construction disturbance and high work efficiency, and can ensure the safe operation of existing lines."

Under the ingenious construction and joint efforts of Shenzhen Railway Group and China Power Construction builders, Shenzhen Metro Line 12 will be officially opened soon. In the future, Metro Line 12 will effectively improve the connection efficiency of comprehensive transportation, promote the formation of a denser urban rail transit network system, further facilitate citizens' commuting, and help the economic development of the western region.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

*The Shenzhen subway is over 500 kilometers! Branch lines of Line 6 and Line 12 opened today*
original2022-11-28 16:12·Southern plus client

The branch line of Shenzhen Metro Line 6 and Line 12 are simultaneously opened for initial operation

At 10:58 am on November 28, the branch line of Shenzhen Metro Line 6 and Line 12 were simultaneously opened for initial operation. So far, the scale of Shenzhen’s urban rail transit network has reached 16 (including trams), with a total operating mileage of 530 kilometers (518.35 kilometers of subway operating mileage and 11.7 kilometers of trams), and is heading towards the goal of building a 559-kilometer urban rail transit network within the year Take a big step forward.

The opening of the new line will effectively shorten the distance between the northwest area and the downtown area. While reducing the travel and traffic pressure in Guangming District and Nanshan District, it will also promote the development of planned new cities along the line and the improvement of urban energy levels, making urban regional development more powerful. , the blood vessels are more smooth.

*Simultaneous opening of two new lines

The track operation mileage reaches 530 kilometers*

The branch line of Metro Line 6 is divided into two phases of construction. The first phase of the project opened this time, starting from Guangming Station of Metro Line 6 and ending at the border of Shenzhen and Dongguan. The line is 6.13 kilometers long, with 4 stations and 4 sections in total. After opening to traffic, it will further open up the traffic circulation in the Guangming area. At the same time, it will build a one-hour traffic circle from the main urban area of Shenzhen to Dongguan, and take a substantial step in deepening the integration of Shenzhen and Dongguan.

Metro Line 12 starts from Zuo Paotai East Station in the south and ends at Haishang Tianyuan East Station in the north, with a total length of 40.54 kilometers and a total of 33 stations. It is the first subway line in Shenzhen operated in the PPP mode and has the most stations in the fourth phase of the Shenzhen Metro project. , the line with the most ancillary projects and the most transfer stations (including long-term planning). As the backbone of rail transit in the west, it will further strengthen the traffic connection between Nanshan District and Baoan District after its opening.

2022 is the "blowout" period for the centralized opening of the Shenzhen Metro. A total of 128 kilometers of 5 lines of the fourth phase of the project will open to welcome passengers, which is the largest number of simultaneous openings over the years. Among them, there are not only the traffic arteries that run through the north and south of the city, such as Lines 12 and 14, but also the remaining sections that break through the breakpoints of the existing road network, such as the Fugang section of Line 11, and Line 6, which promotes the integrated construction and development of the Linshen area. Line branch.

"After the subway enters the era of '500 kilometers', it can not only further improve the convenience and happiness of Shenzhen residents, improve the livability of Shenzhen, but also help the development of the city's inner region and accelerate the construction of the Greater Bay Area on the rail." Shenzhen Railway The head of the group pointed out.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

pure awesomeness 

@General Huo, I see the newer turnstiles have a different design than the older ones


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I remember seeing line 12 (as line 10) in the mid-term plans when I joined this forum. Once line 16 (in the plan as line 12) opens to the public next month that mid-term plan will be completed. It's obvious they shifted the numbers of lines 10, 12 and 16; the first one wasn't on the mid-term plan, but rather in the long-term one as line 16.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Line 16 is now open. It runs through the Northeastern part of the city, from Dayun to Tianxin, with 29.2 km and 24 stations. The 12 line plan for 2020 is complete 2 years behind schedule (well, save for the Northernmost part of line 12), but many more lines are in the pipeline. Line 16, for example, has an extension to Xi Keng (not to be confused with Xikeng all together on line 4) under construction,


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%B7%B1%E5%9C%B3%E5%9C%B0%E9%93%81




Data updated: 2022-12-29

Shenzhen Metro System length: 547 km, ranking 4th in the world by length, behind Shanghai, Beijing and Guangzhou.


----------

